# E' l'inizio o la fine?



## Anto_75 (3 Settembre 2014)

Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.

Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
Solo che non so più se mi ama, e io mi sento sola.

Ho pensato di tradirlo.
 Due chiacchiere in chat, qualcuno che capisce come mi sento, che apprezza quello che dico, che pare entusiasta di conoscermi davvero. Un uomo che sembra interessato a me, alla mia testa, ai miei ragionamenti. 
Non l'ho cercato, ma il mondo di possibilità che mi si apre è immenso e si apre un mare di ipotesi di fronte a me.
Penso che se solo volessi, potrei tradire mio marito in qualunque momento. 
Non l'ho fatto. 
Ho cancellato l'account. Anche se ho il numero di telefono di questa persona usiamo solo messaggi.
Mi sono ritirata nel mio ruolo di madre e moglie. 
E non so se equivale ad un tradimento reale, ma nel momento stesso in cui mi sono resa conto che avevo quel bisogno è iniziata la crisi. La mia crisi.

Notti insonni, e un lungo e logorante esame di coscienza. Mille e mille domande, e il timore di trovare risposta positiva al mio quesito. Mi ami ancora? 

Giorni passati a guardarlo con occhi diversi, studiando ogni suo gesto nei miei riguardi per capire se era solo una mia impressione il fatto di sentirmi invisibile.

Io parlo e non mi ascolta. Non mi guarda più, no, davvero, non mi guarda e io mi sento un fantasma in casa mia. 
Lui è davanti al computer otto ore per lavoro, e la prima cosa che fa quando torna a casa è accendere il pc. Tutta la sera davanti a quel maledetto pc e a mezzanotte, bacio sulla guancia e a letto.
Facciamo l'amore pochissimo, e non perchè io gli rifilo il mal di testa come scusa. Pare che non gli interessi, non mi guarda più con desiderio (ma non ricordo più... forse lo ha mai fatto?). Se prendo l'iniziativa, due su tre mi manda in bianco.

Mio figlio cerca di parlargli e lui, che indossa anche le cuffie, si mostra infastidito dall'interruzione. 
Non gioca con nostro figlio, non lo porta al parco, non ci parla, è sempre al pc. 
Sempre le solite discussioni, il solito ripetere che la vita non è solo pc, ma a lui il pc rilassa. Sempre quell'acido rimbeccare da parte mia che un figlio si deve vivere facendo cose assieme, non solo stando nella stessa casa.

Ovviamente, una sera scoppio.Gli vomito tutto addosso, nel letto, piangendo. Alla mia fatidica domanda, ma tu mi ami ancora? Lui risponde con un "credi diversamente?" e io certo che lo credo, e mi sfogo, mi sento invisibile, sola.. etc. etc...
La sua risposta è il silenzio.
Mi sento ferita, delusa, gli volto le spalle e rimango raggelata dal constatare che si è addormentato, senza nemmeno toccarmi, consolarmi.

E così mi avvicino di più a quell'altra persona. Che ascolta i miei sfoghi, che mi spinge a parlare ancora, che bisogna tentare di salvare il salvabile, visto che c'è un bimbo di mezzo.
Persona che mi fa stare bene, che mi fa sentire viva, che mi procura emozioni che non provavo più, perchè mi ero spenta come una candela senza ossigeno.
Quell'uomo che sta a più di 1000 chilometri da me, e che forse non vedrò mai. Me lo sono domandato anche io, una specie di lancio col paracadute tutto quel mio apparente coinvolgimento emotivo per uno che sento solo per telefono. E' facile così immaginare di stare trattando con l'uomo perfetto, è probabilmente una proiezione dei miei desideri.

Ma io non voglio tradire mio marito, eppure ci penso continuamente? Che devo fare? 
Parlare, parlare, parlare. 
Dopo cinque settimane dal mio primo sfogo (nel quale solo una volta mi si è avvicinato a letto) ci riprovo, però stando calma. Voglio risolvere la questione, niente più pensieri non detti e elucubrazioni sul nulla.

Risultato? Mi sono sentita dare della depressa (non lavoro da un pò' e la situazione pesa), che tutto dipende dalla mia apatia, mi sono lasciata andare (non ho più perso i chili presi durante la gravidanza)  e devo fare qualcosa per uscirne. E lui ci tiene a me. Passa tutto il suo tempo libero davanti al pc è vero, ma è sempre disponibile se io voglio fare qualcosa, e a letto idem, posso prendere io l'iniziativa se mi interessa.

Mi sento più sola che mai, e rassegnata. Non lo capisco, non lo capisco più. Vorrei prendere le valigie ed il bimbo e andare via. Ma, come detto poco sopra, sono senza lavoro e legata a doppio filo ad una vita che mi è diventata stretta.
E l'altro è lì. Potrebbe venire da me quando vuole, non è solo sesso dice. E io assurdamente gli credo, e nella mia testa l'ipotesi di un tradimento, ora come ora, mi sembra l'unica soluzione per sopravvivere in un matrimonio tutto sbagliato.

Non so se ho scritto qualcosa di comprensibile, e scusate la lunghezza, ma dovevo sfogarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

*ciao*

e benvenuta.

Non è una bella situazione.
Quando hai parlato a tuo marito gli hai detto anche dell'altra persona?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...



tenetemi lontana da questo thread.
risposta emotiva, a caldo: come fai a non  avergli ancora spaccato il muso?


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

ciao, 
benvenuta...
tu lo ami?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e benvenuta.
> 
> Non è una bella situazione.
> Quando hai parlato a tuo marito *gli hai detto anche dell'altra persona?*



scusa sbriciolata, cosa centrerebbe?


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


Ciao, Anto, benvenuta.
La sensazione di un rapporto che ti sfugge di mano, la tristezza che ti lascia mettere in discussione anche il passato che comunque doveva essere importante visto che parliamo di anni, e soprattutto di un bambino.
A me pare che il PC sia il VOSTRO problema: lui ci passa tutto il tempo, e tu - quasi per contrappasso - decidi che quello è lo strumento che può farti "rivivere".
Tutto sbagliato.
Perchè non gli proponi di buttare in un cassetto il pc (se portatile) o slacciare i cavi (se fisso) e chiuderli in un armadio?
Non guardare al tuo rapporto come ad un equilibrio spezzato dove lui ha iniziato ad allontanarsi, ed allora ben gli sta se trovi svago altrove: è l'inizio della fine. E permettimi, con un bimbo così piccolo non potete permettervelo.
Lascia perdere l'"altro": non lo conosci, è lontano, è un avatar. Lui è la tua "second life" inesistente, credi sia il tuo sollievo, ma più ti rifugi in questo "fantoccio" più ti allontani dalla realtà della tua famiglia. Che è in crisi, ma è viva e vegeta e presente. Cancella il suo numero...se proprio devi sfogarti usa gli amici, una sorella, lo psicologo, il prete..insomma chi ti pare, che ti conosca e ti voglia bene, che sia vicinanza e non "tradimento".
La senti com'è brutta la sola parola? "tradire".........Non metterti dalla parte del torto.
Una volta eliminati questi elementi irreali (nella peggiore delle ipotesi: fallo tu il passo, togli i cavi, nascondi il pc, buttalo), concentrati sul tuo matrimonio. Lui ti ha detto che ci sarà sempre. Parla poco, ma forse era così anche prima. 
Spronalo, ma per farlo devi essere concentrata, ed ora non lo sei. Ora sei concentrata sul "fantoccio avatar".


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa sbriciolata, cosa centrerebbe?


ok, non voglio essere fraintesa: era per sapere se gli ha detto anche che la sua freddezza l'aveva portata a pensare di tradirlo. Non volevo assolutamente dire che questo spostasse qualcosa. Ma ci sono persone che magari capiscono solo certi messaggi e altri no.
Per pigrizia mentale, proprio.
Tipo: non mi guardi più, mi sento sola = ok, è depressa, non lavora, è una fase. La cosa più comoda da pensare.
invece se magari gli arriva il messaggio: mi sento sola al punto che sto cercando compagnia altrove, reagiscono diversamente.
Credo.


----------



## Homer (3 Settembre 2014)

Tuo marito è un coglione.....
L'altro è un marpione, la solita e banale tattica di ascoltare i problemi delle mogli deluse e consolarle...:bleah:


----------



## Homer (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


per tutto il resto c'è MasterCard


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, non voglio essere fraintesa: *era per sapere se gli ha detto anche che la sua freddezza l'aveva portata a pensare di tradirlo. *Non volevo assolutamente dire che questo spostasse qualcosa. Ma ci sono persone che magari capiscono solo certi messaggi e altri no.
> *Per pigrizia mentale, proprio.*
> Tipo: non mi guardi più, mi sento sola = ok, è depressa, non lavora, è una fase. La cosa più comoda da pensare.
> invece se magari gli arriva il messaggio: *mi sento sola al punto che sto cercando compagnia altrove*, reagiscono diversamente.
> Credo.



ho capito, grazie 

però la nostra nuova utente ha detto che inizialmente aveva cancellato l'account e rimosso il tipo, quindi ho inteso che da parte sua ci fosse una volontà di provare a risolvere gli eventuali problemi.
dover metterci il carico da novanta per attirare l'attenzione....ok, ci penso.

nel frattempo...ginga


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Anto

benvenuta ... 


Forse, manca un certo tipo di dialogo tra voi, cioè con proposte e conseguenze ... 
Cioè, solo parlare ... senza che qualcosa ne consegue, ma solo aspettative verso l'altro,
pian piano fa morire tutto. Ad esempio, il PC. Tra le sette e le nove, tocca a lui con il figlio,
perché tu fai xxxx ... anche se è solo prendere una doccia, bagno, passeggiata ecc. 

Si gira dall'altra parte? È un atto bruttissimo. Prendi il cuscino e vai a dormire in un'altra stanza ... 

Quando le parole non arrivano ... seguono degli atti chiari ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


Mi dispiace, temo però che l'altro rappresenti in realtà una proiezione dei tuoi desideri. detto questo tuo marito,mi sembra granitico nelle sue certezze, sei tu che stai male non lui che trascura la famiglia. gli hai proposto un consulente per coppia ?


----------



## Anto_75 (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao, Anto, benvenuta.
> La sensazione di un rapporto che ti sfugge di mano, la tristezza che ti lascia mettere in discussione anche il passato che comunque doveva essere importante visto che parliamo di anni, e soprattutto di un bambino.
> A me pare che il PC sia il VOSTRO problema: lui ci passa tutto il tempo, e tu - quasi per contrappasso - decidi che quello è lo strumento che può farti "rivivere".
> Tutto sbagliato.
> ...


E' questo, è proprio questo il problema. Un pc. 
Per rispondere a sbriciolata, non gli ho detto dell'altro proprio perchè nei momenti di lucidità penso esattamente le cose che ha scritto Vincent Vega...
Ma sto per esplodere e non so dove aggrapparmi. 
Mi domando, ma perchè io sento questo distacco e per lui è normale e si giustifica dell'uso spropositato che fa di questo mezzo? Perchè devo arrivare io ad urlargli in faccia che non se ne può più?

Perchè devo arrivare fisicamente ad eliminare un pc? 

Sono sua moglie, non sua madre. E non lo so, ora come ora, non lo so se lo amo più.

Ma ho pensato mille volte di far sparire l'altro, basterebbe proprio poco. Il problema che adesso mi sembra l'unica boccata di aria per me...

Prevedo altre notti insonni, e altro parlare, parlare, parlare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho capito, grazie
> 
> però la nostra nuova utente ha detto che inizialmente aveva cancellato l'account e rimosso il tipo, quindi ho inteso che da parte sua ci fosse una volontà di provare a risolvere gli eventuali problemi.
> dover metterci il carico da novanta per attirare l'attenzione....ok, ci penso.
> ...





poi una cosa mi vien da chiedere: ma quest'uomo, al PC, che fa? Lavora o cazzeggia?
Perchè... penso a voce alta: uno solo che lavora, un bimbo da crescere, non sono bei momenti per il lavoro.
Capisco e mi dispiaccio per Anto_75, ma se quest'uomo fosse preso da ansia lavorativa?
Chiedo, eh?


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poi una cosa mi vien da chiedere: ma quest'uomo, al PC, che fa? Lavora o cazzeggia?
> Perchè... penso a voce alta: uno solo che lavora, un bimbo da crescere, non sono bei momenti per il lavoro.
> Capisco e mi dispiaccio per Anto_75, ma se quest'uomo fosse preso da ansia lavorativa?
> Chiedo, eh?



Ciao

Anto ha scritto, che il marito sostiene che stare al PC lo rilassa ...


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, temo però che l'altro rappresenti in realtà una proiezione dei tuoi desideri. detto questo tuo marito,mi sembra granitico nelle sue certezze, sei tu che stai male non lui che trascura la famiglia. gli hai proposto un consulente per coppia ?


e' vero, concordo. puo succedere. io una volta mi sono invaghita di brutto di un uomo molto sposato e molto papa.
nel senso....padre di 5 figli, giovane ha 36 anni....sposato da 12, sta da sempre con la sua moglie.
quando dico che mi sono invaghita dico tra me e me , mica ho mai avanzato cose o detto a qualcuno che....
ci pensavio e basta e si, era la proiezione sputata dei miei desideri....sposarmi giovane e avere tanti figli, era in proiezione l uomo che avrei sempre voluto avere, quello che mi sposasse giovane e facesse tanti figli con me....
pure bruttino devo dire oggi che sono piu lucida


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Anto ha scritto, che il marito sostiene che stare al PC lo rilassa ...
> 
> ...


ciao Sienne.
stare al pc non rilassa nessuno: qualcosa devi farci.
e se non lavora, quest'uomo che fa? 
naviga?
gioca?

Sempre per capire.
Uno che è diventato semi-catatonico e che si addormenta di botto mentre sua moglie piange, non sta bene.
Secondo me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, temo però che l'altro rappresenti in realtà una proiezione dei tuoi desideri. detto questo tuo marito,mi sembra granitico nelle sue certezze, sei tu che stai male *non lui che trascura la famiglia*. gli hai proposto un consulente per coppia ?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poi una cosa mi vien da chiedere: ma quest'uomo, al PC, che fa? Lavora o cazzeggia?
> Perchè... penso a voce alta: uno solo che lavora, un bimbo da crescere, non sono bei momenti per il lavoro.
> Capisco e mi dispiaccio per Anto_75, *ma se quest'uomo fosse preso da ansia lavorativa*?
> Chiedo, eh?



approfitto per rispondere a entrambe: tutto può essere, quindi tu, sbriciolata, vedresti l'uso del pc come un modo per rilassarsi, e su questo posso essere d'accordo anch'io.

che mi stona è altro: il fatto che non voglia avere intorno il bambino, che non ci giochi, che non lo ascolti, quasi lo delegasse al genitore che sta a casa ( in questo caso Anto)
che non si interessi al fatto che c'è poco desiderio fra loro e che sua moglie si sta lasciando andare.

una volta pensato: forse sei depressa, che fai? ti giri dall'altra parte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> approfitto per rispondere a entrambe: tutto può essere, quindi tu, sbriciolata, vedresti l'uso del pc come un modo per rilassarsi, e su questo posso essere d'accordo anch'io.
> 
> che mi stona è altro: il fatto che non voglia avere intorno il bambino, che non ci giochi, che non lo ascolti, quasi lo delegasse al genitore che sta a casa ( in questo caso Anto)
> che non si interessi al fatto che c'è poco desiderio fra loro e che sua moglie si sta lasciando andare.
> ...


Io a dire la verità mi sto chiedendo se abbia una ludodipendenza.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Sienne.
> stare al pc non rilassa nessuno: qualcosa devi farci.
> e se non lavora, quest'uomo che fa?
> naviga?
> ...



Ciao

certo che lui non sta bene. Ma visto che la parola non arriva, a volte iniziare a fare cose nuove,
riesce a scuotere la situazione ... soprattutto la sua. Visto, che il problema è di lei, tra i chili non persi
e una velata di depressione per via del lavoro ... Comodissimo. Non si deve smuovere per nulla. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> E' questo, è proprio questo il problema. Un pc.
> Per rispondere a sbriciolata, non gli ho detto dell'altro proprio perchè nei momenti di lucidità penso esattamente le cose che ha scritto Vincent Vega...
> Ma sto per esplodere e non so dove aggrapparmi.
> Mi domando, ma perchè io sento questo distacco e per lui è normale e si giustifica dell'uso spropositato che fa di questo mezzo? *Perchè devo arrivare io ad urlargli in faccia che non se ne può più?*
> ...



non lo è, puoi farlo sparire. ha ragione chi dice che lo idealizzi
il rosso: non sarebbe affatto un male, anzi...magari non urlando, ma restando ferma sulle tue posizioni sì


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io a dire la verità mi sto chiedendo se abbia una ludodipendenza.


io invece mi sto chiedendo se lui invece non abbia una amante...
è troppo strano il suo comportamento...poi se lei ci prova lui la manda in bianco 2v su 3...
bah...classico poi atteggiamento del dare la colpa a lei che èdepressa che non lavora...
a me lui mi pare un gran paraculo.
Sfanculalo e fatti dare un sacco di alimenti! altro che notti insonni.
Non è vita questa. Nè per te cara Anto nè per vostro figlio.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io invece mi sto chiedendo se lui invece non abbia una amante...
> è troppo strano il suo comportamento...poi se lei ci prova lui la manda in bianco 2v su 3...
> bah...classico poi atteggiamento del dare la colpa a lei che èdepressa che non lavora...
> a me lui mi pare un gran paraculo.
> ...


ammazza ma te tiri fuori : sfanculalo...cosi come se ninete fosse? sono sposati sai....hanno un figlio...
che c hai il vaffanculo facile te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> E' questo, è proprio questo il problema. Un pc.
> Per rispondere a sbriciolata, non gli ho detto dell'altro proprio perchè nei momenti di lucidità penso esattamente le cose che ha scritto Vincent Vega...
> Ma sto per esplodere e non so dove aggrapparmi.
> Mi domando, ma perchè io sento questo distacco e per lui è normale e si giustifica dell'uso spropositato che fa di questo mezzo? Perchè devo arrivare io ad urlargli in faccia che non se ne può più?
> ...


non avevo visto il post.
Senti ma... in una delle tue notti insonni perchè non lo svegli e gli dici: se non dormo io non dormi manco tu e adesso facciamo un attimo il punto della situazione?
Come si giustifica dell'uso del PC, oltre a dire che lo rilassa?
Giocare con suo figlio non lo rilassa?
Parlare con te, farti due coccole sul divano guardando un film, non lo rilassa?
Come mai?


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> E' questo, è proprio questo il problema. Un pc.
> Per rispondere a sbriciolata, non gli ho detto dell'altro proprio perchè nei momenti di lucidità penso esattamente le cose che ha scritto Vincent Vega...
> Ma sto per esplodere e non so dove aggrapparmi.
> Mi domando, ma perchè io sento questo distacco e per lui è normale e si giustifica dell'uso spropositato che fa di questo mezzo? Perchè devo arrivare io ad urlargli in faccia che non se ne può più?
> ...


Secondo me si: devi eliminare fisicamente il PC. Mi sembra così evidente che - per banale che sembri - è la causa di ogni male: lui ignora la famiglia (ok, è una merda, l'ho detto..ma questo non risolleverà la tua famiglia. E con un bimbo di 5 anni ritengo doveroso provarci...anche perchè dici che hai già fatto passi in tal senso..) e tu ti sei inventata un uomo che non esiste, che tanto serio non può essere se, a sua volta, a mille km di distanza passa il suo tempo a scrivere e messaggiare con una sconosciuta.

Solo che tu hai chiesto consiglio a noi, a persone distanti e distaccate (e, consentimelo, che a differenza del tuo avatar non mirano a portarti a letto, facendoti vacillare..). Ed il consiglio non può che essere: prima elimina gli ostacoli tra voi. Le serate al pc (sue) e le chattate col fantoccio (tue) sono gli ostacoli. PERCHE' ENTRAMBE LE COSE SONO OSTACOLI.
Tu puoi agire immediatamente su di te: elimina ciò che dipende da te, ovvero il fantoccio. Prendilo per ciò che è...e fidati, io lo so cosa è: uno che si sta divertendo...magari crede davvero di fare il crocerossino...ma soprattutto ti vuole scopare (o, vista la distanza, gli piace sognare di farlo, o sentire una donna che gli dice quanto è bello, bravo, speciale, comprensivo..). magari a sua volta è sposato o insoddisfatto. Oppure, per scrivere/chattare con te, a sua volta trascura la sua famiglia come tu rimproveri a tuo marito..
Tu cancella tutto, e concentrati sulla tua famiglia. Poi, se tuo marito non fa lo stesso, elimina fisicamente sto affare infernale. Vero, non sei sua madre, ma sei madre di suo figlio e questo gesto farà bene a tutti e 3.
E, infine, concentratevi su di voi: siete in una fase recuperabile, perchè nessuno dei due ha ancora fatto qualcosa di irreparabile. Lui è distratto, ma nulla di irreversibile: deve cambiare. Tu sei infatuata, ma nulla di irreversibile: devi tornare te stessa.
E capire se lo ami...ma non mentre ti confidi con il primo venuto...potrai rispondere solo a valle di un bel periodo in cui il tizio sarà sparito, e voi avrete parlato - ma davvero - anche con l'auto di un consulente.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

il fatto rimane, che affinché non si riesce ad attirare la sua attenzione, non ascolterà.
La situazione per lui sembra già essere chiara: il problema è lei ... ci tiene, ma lei deve fare qualcosa. 
Solo scomodarlo ... per attirare la sua attenzione, il parlare può divenire anche un ascoltare ... 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ammazza ma te tiri fuori : sfanculalo...cosi come se ninete fosse? sono sposati sai....hanno un figlio...
> che c hai il vaffanculo facile te?


putroppo si...è un mio limite...ma credo che una situazione del genere, per quanto tu possa lavorarci, è destinata a farti fare, se ci rimani, -nella migliore delle ipotesi- una vita di merda.
e la vita è una sola.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> putroppo si...è un mio limite...ma credo che una situazione del genere, per quanto tu possa lavorarci, è destinata a farti fare, se ci rimani, -nella migliore delle ipotesi- una vita di merda.
> e la vita è una sola.


YOLO

ma non e' vero, la gente e' in crisi, il paese e' in crisi, magari questi due stanno in crisi nera. non e' detto che debba fare la vita di merda, ma poi traccia scusami, come fai a dare un giudizio cosi duro con due post scritti ???
assurdo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto rimane, che affinché non si riesce ad attirare la sua attenzione, non ascolterà.
> La situazione per lui sembra già essere chiara: il problema è lei ... ci tiene, ma lei deve fare qualcosa.
> ...


secondo me, quando la nostra mente è occupata/preoccupata da una cosa, minimizziamo gli altri problemi, o i bisogni degli altri.

Per quello volevo cercare di capire COSA occupi la sua mente.

Cosa prevale sulle attenzioni da dare alla moglie, ma soprattutto(scusa Anto) al figlio?

però se Anto non risponde...


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io invece mi sto chiedendo se lui invece non abbia una amante...
> è troppo strano il suo comportamento...poi se lei ci prova lui la manda in bianco 2v su 3...
> bah...classico poi atteggiamento del dare la colpa a lei che èdepressa che non lavora...
> a me lui mi pare un gran paraculo.
> ...





miss caciotta ha detto:


> ammazza ma te tiri fuori : sfanculalo...cosi come se ninete fosse? sono sposati sai....hanno un figlio...
> che c hai il vaffanculo facile te?


Ma infatti, mica sono fidanzatini...c'è un bambino, piccolo...e "un sacco di alimenti" esistono solo nelle soap opera. Non ho letto di viaggi, o di serate fuori, a me sembra facciano una vita casalinga e normale.
A padri/madri di famiglia che hanno cesti di corna da anni consigliate di "vedere di recuperare", e qui - che nessuno ha tradito - consigliamo di sfanculare?
No Traccia stavolta non mi è piaciuta (e sticazzi dirai, stabbene). Loro non hanno fatto nulla di irreversibile. Lui fa lo smidollato pezzo di merda a casa, ma non scopa in giro, non butta soldi, non beve e non alza le mani...E' una merda, ma recuperabilissimo...Lasciamo stare l'Inquisizione, piuttosto Anto buttasse il cellulare con il provolone a distanza siderale...che si ricomincia..


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Secondo me si: *devi eliminare fisicamente il PC. Mi sembra così evidente che - per banale che sembri - è la causa di ogni male:* lui ignora la famiglia (ok, è una merda, l'ho detto..ma questo non risolleverà la tua famiglia. E con un bimbo di 5 anni ritengo doveroso provarci...anche perchè dici che hai già fatto passi in tal senso..) e tu ti sei inventata un uomo che non esiste, che tanto serio non può essere se, a sua volta, a mille km di distanza passa il suo tempo a scrivere e messaggiare con una sconosciuta.


non sono assolutamente d'accordo! il pc non è la causa ma la conseguenza!! lui si è rotto i cojoni e per staccare da tutto, da una moglie che non ama e da una vita che non vuole si rifugia in quel cazzo di pc! ma se levi il pc si rifugerà nella tv, se levi la tv nel calcetto, o nel lavoro, o nel bricolage ecc ecc ecc.
il pc non c'entra un caizer


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> YOLO
> 
> ma non e' vero, la gente e' in crisi, il paese e' in crisi, magari questi due stanno in crisi nera. non e' detto che debba fare la vita di merda, ma poi traccia scusami, come fai a dare un giudizio cosi duro con due post scritti ???
> assurdo....


Oggi Miss è in formissima. Anto, fossi in te la terrei presente...:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo! il pc non è la causa ma la conseguenza!! lui si è rotto i cojoni e per staccare da tutto, da una moglie che non ama e da una vita che non vuole si rifugia in quel cazzo di pc! ma se levi il pc si rifugerà nella tv, se levi la tv nel calcetto, o nel lavoro, o nel bricolage ecc ecc ecc.
> il pc non c'entra un caizer


hai una webcam a casa di Anto_75?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2014)

All'epoca, mio marito arrivava a non rispondermi proprio.
Io davanti a lui, a chiedergli di parlarmi... lui non rispondeva. Come non mi avesse sentito.
Inutile insistere, pregare, supplicare, piangere, gridare, parlare piano e con calma, fare domande precise, dirgli che avevamo bisogno di parlare. Inutile. Non esistevo. Teneva la faccia sul libro, o a giocare sul computer, e non esistevo.

E io dopo un pò rinunciavo, ovviamente.

Quello che, a posteriori, avrei dovuto fare (oltre a non sposarlo ma ormai i vecchi del forum ne avranno le scatole piene) non era parlare e domandare educatamente, non gridare disperata.

Era dirgli: ora, se non parli, io chiedo la separazione. CON lettera dell'avvocato. 
Ora, se non parli, io posso uscire e trovarmi un altro in tre secondi.
Sei un padre di cacca in questo momento, io questa vita non la voglio più. 

Vuoi aiutarmi a tenere su questa famiglia? Bene. Non vuoi? Ottimo, sappi che una causa della mia depressione sei TU, vediamo quanto velocemente mi sento meglio se tu non ci sei a pesarmi addosso.

Non ti sto dicendo di separarti.

ma di scuoterlo in un altro modo. Perchè so bene che in certi casi "parlare" non serve a nulla.

Se ti sembra troppo drastico, come ultimo tentativo scuotiti un pò tu, organizza cose da fare in famiglia fuori... passeggiate, parco zoologico, gite al bosco, che ne so, e vedi come reagisce...

E cmq... che fa al pc tutto il tempo?


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io invece mi sto chiedendo se lui invece non abbia una amante...
> è troppo strano il suo comportamento...poi se lei ci prova lui la manda in bianco 2v su 3...
> bah...*classico poi atteggiamento del dare la colpa a lei che èdepressa che non lavora...
> a me lui mi pare un gran paraculo.
> ...


Mia nonna diceva sempre: "gallina che non becca ha già beccato".
Io sti uomini che pur essendo giovani non desiderano la moglie non li capisco.
A me bastava niente e avevo voglia di saltarle addosso. Poi certo, capitava la sera che uno era morto di stanchezza, ma pure in quel caso se mi approcciava non mi tiravo indietro.
Quindi non capisco.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me, quando la nostra mente è occupata/preoccupata da una cosa, minimizziamo gli altri problemi, o i bisogni degli altri.
> 
> Per quello volevo cercare di capire COSA occupi la sua mente.
> 
> ...



Ciao

io credo, che lui non si rende conto, che lui a modo suo ... occupa la mente, 
per non pensare ... per non riconoscere ... per non so cosa, ma intanto lo fa. 
Credo, che se si cambia qualcosa nella routine, seguito con il parlare e parlare,
forse qualche neurone scatta. Per quello che ho capito, lui in sé, non riconosce il problema. 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma infatti, mica sono fidanzatini...c'è un bambino, piccolo...e "un sacco di alimenti" esistono solo nelle soap opera. Non ho letto di viaggi, o di serate fuori, a me sembra facciano una vita casalinga e normale.
> A padri/madri di famiglia che hanno cesti di corna da anni consigliate di "vedere di recuperare", e qui - che nessuno ha tradito - consigliamo di sfanculare?
> No Traccia stavolta non mi è piaciuta (e sticazzi dirai, stabbene). Loro non hanno fatto nulla di irreversibile. Lui fa lo smidollato pezzo di merda a casa, ma non scopa in giro, non butta soldi, non beve e non alza le mani...E' una merda, ma recuperabilissimo...Lasciamo stare l'Inquisizione, piuttosto Anto buttasse il cellulare con il provolone a distanza siderale...che si ricomincia..


bah...non capisco come mai una persona debba ridursi a stare così male con un marito che non ti vuole parlare, non ti tocca, ti ignora e ti tratta come un fantasma e non come una persona.
Non lo so.
Non so cosa spinge le persone a farsi trattare così male o a cercare di recuperare un uomo del genere.
Cosa ti da?! un tetto??! uno stipendio!?!
si, e anche tante lacrime ansie e notti insonni ed indifferenza per tuo figlio!
ma che è un marito ed un padre sto tipo qua!?!?!?!?
la serenità vale molto di più a mio avviso!
Chi è che diceva che guardandosi alle spalle dopo aver impiegato un anno di malessere oggi che se ne è liberata dice ripensandoci come cavolo ha fatto a resistervi quell'anno!?!?!!
ecco. Solo a freddo e solo se se ne esce poi si capisce che si è fatta una cazzata.
ci vuole coraggio. Le situazioni vanno prese di petto, lei ci sta provando ma mi pare che lui se ne sbatta altamente!!!
e con uno che non c'è emotivamente ma solo seduto su una sedia distante anni luce, ma che ci fai? dove ci lavori?
Concordo però che rifugiarsi in uno sconosciuto non serve a niente, è palliativo, non ha senso, se le solleva un po' l'animo ben venga ma non serve a risolvere il problema.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Io non credo abbia un amante questo uomo padre marito.
spesso, credo, le persone ci fanno paura.
bisogna avere coraggio a parlare e possiamo essere sicuri di quello che proviamo e vogliamo dire, ma non abbiamo mai la sicurezza delle risposte o reazioni della latro.
la propria impotenza spesso allontana le persone.
il non sapere come fare (nessuno nasce imparato) ...
e se lui avesse paura di sentirsi dire: ao', sto male ed e' colpa tua?
e se lui avesse paura di sentirsi dire proprio cioe' che in relata forse lo squoterebbe (era con la c e non con la q vero?)?
e se lui non fosse pronto a dire: si vaffanculo sto pasando un monmento in cui non posso/riesco ad aiutarti...prova a farcela da sola... (che non e' nemmeno cosi sbagliuato)?


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mia nonna diceva sempre: "gallina che non becca ha già beccato".
> Io sti uomini che pur essendo giovani non desiderano la moglie non li capisco.
> A me bastava niente e avevo voglia di saltarle addosso. Poi certo, capitava la sera che uno era morto di stanchezza, ma pure in quel caso se mi approcciava non mi tiravo indietro.
> Quindi non capisco.


io capisco: c'ha n'altra (e sua moglie non je tira più)!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo! il pc non è la causa ma la conseguenza!! lui si è rotto i cojoni e per staccare da tutto, da una moglie che non ama e da una vita che non vuole si rifugia in quel cazzo di pc! ma se levi il pc si rifugerà nella tv, se levi la tv nel calcetto, o nel lavoro, o nel bricolage ecc ecc ecc.
> il pc non c'entra un caizer


beh, cominciamo a toglierlo di mezzo. Lui saprà che la stessa fine la faranno la tv, il pallone, la cassetta degli attrezzi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> bah...non capisco come mai una persona debba ridursi a stare così male con un marito che non ti vuole parlare, non ti tocca, ti ignora e ti tratta come un fantasma e non come una persona.
> Non lo so.
> *Non so cosa spinge le persone a farsi trattare così male o a cercare di recuperare un uomo del genere.
> *Cosa ti da?! un tetto??! uno stipendio!?!
> ...


si chiama amore, di solito. Quello che c'è alla base.
Poi c'è il fatto che si sono sposati e che quando l'hanno fatto hanno preso l'impegno di tener botta anche nei momenti duri. 
Perchè si sa che non sono sempre rose e fiori, i momenti duri arrivano.
Ci si allontana, ci si perde senza neppure rendersi conto delle volte. Allora l'altro deve essere lì a riprenderti per mano. Anche questo è il matrimonio.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si chiama amore, di solito. Quello che c'è alla base.
> Poi c'è il fatto che si sono sposati e che quando l'hanno fatto hanno preso l'impegno di tener botta anche nei momenti duri.
> Perchè si sa che non sono sempre rose e fiori, i momenti duri arrivano.
> Ci si allontana, ci si perde senza neppure rendersi conto delle volte. Allora l'altro deve essere lì a riprenderti per mano. Anche questo è il matrimonio.


bello  ma non posso darti verdi


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> YOLO
> 
> ma non e' vero, la gente e' in crisi, il paese e' in crisi, magari questi due stanno in crisi nera. non e' detto che debba fare la vita di merda, ma poi traccia scusami, come fai a dare un giudizio cosi duro con due post scritti ???
> assurdo....


pochi post ma, per me, chiarissimi...sensazioni...mi sono venuti i brividi a leggere e mi sono immaginata le scene e l'anaffettività/freddezza/impassibilità di questo 'uomo' rispetto a tua MOGLIE che ti implora di parlare e che non ci dorme la notte. e sto tizio che non di cura nemmeno di suo figlio! AGGHIACCIANTE.
Non ho webcam o altro, so solo che amare, *per me*, è un'altra cosa. E che non sono nata per la beatificazione a salvare o a cercare di capire chi non mostra *un minimo* di calore/apertura nei miei confronti.

ps: ma "YOLO" che significa?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> pochi post ma, per me, chiarissimi...sensazioni...mi sono venuti i brividi a leggere e mi sono immaginata le scene e l'anaffettività/freddezza/impassibilità di questo 'uomo' rispetto a tua MOGLIE che ti implora di parlare e che non ci dorme la notte. e sto tizio che non di cura nemmeno di suo figlio! AGGHIACCIANTE.
> Non ho webcam o altro, so solo che amare, *per me*, è un'altra cosa. E che non sono nata per la beatificazione a salvare o a cercare di capire chi non mostra *un minimo* di calore/apertura nei miei confronti.
> 
> ps: ma "YOLO" che significa?


You Only Live Once


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *si chiama amore,* di solito. Quello che c'è alla base.
> Poi c'è il fatto che si sono sposati e che quando l'hanno fatto hanno preso l'impegno di tener botta anche nei momenti duri.
> Perchè si sa che non sono sempre rose e fiori, i momenti duri arrivano.
> Ci si allontana, ci si perde senza neppure rendersi conto delle volte. Allora l'altro deve essere lì a riprenderti per mano. Anche questo è il matrimonio.



si bello, concordo con miss caciotta, vero, si tratta di amore, ma mi chiedo: come fai a provare amore per uno che non te ne da? come fai ad amare un uomo che non ti tratta Con rispetto? che non ti consola quando piangi? che non ti ascolta quando chiedi il suo aiuto? che è indifferente alla tua sofferenza?
estremizzanzo ci sonomolte donne che 'anamo' e non lasciano mariti che le picchiano o le ammazzano, giusto?
beh, li è più facile perchè la violenza è evidente,
ma qui pure è violenza: psichica!!! quella più invisibile che ti distrugge comunque!
ha pure il coraggio di dirle che lei è depressa!!!!! ma scherizamo!????????????
Anche quelle morte ammazzate dicevano che è amore. Ma il vero e primo amore, per me, deve essere quello verso se stessi e se uno non ci ama non possiamo implorare, elemosinare il suo amore o farci uccidere lentamente.
(se continua così certo che diventerà depressa!)


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si bello, concordo con miss caciotta, vero, si tratta di amore, ma mi chiedo: come fai a provare amore per uno che non te ne da? come fai ad amare un uomo che non ti tratta Con rispetto? che non ti consola quando piangi? che non ti ascolta quando chiedi il suo aiuto? che è indifferente alla tua sofferenza?
> estremizzanzo ci sonomolte donne che 'anamo' e non lasciano mariti che le picchiano o le ammazzano, giusto?
> beh, li è più facile perchè la violenza è evidente,
> ma qui pure è violenza: psichica!!! quella più invisibile che ti distrugge comunque!
> ...


Ma traccia ma l amore mica lo comandi a bacchetta, altrimenti come ti spieghi tutte le persone che amano i proprio compagni anche dopo il tradimento ? per dire....visto che per molti e' sinotmo di non amore.
e cmq come ti ho gia scritto prima con due post non e' possibile fare certi tipi di supposizioni, magari e' una situazione che va avanti da mesi....in confronto a 8 anni insieme? 
si sono sposati e come dice sbri questi sono i momenti che nessuno vorrebbe arrivassero, ma che...eccoli li...sempre sulla soglia ad aspettarti.....e hai scelto una persopna per la vita, l hai sposata. non puo e non deve bastare una tteggiamento del genere (mica la picchia oh..) per dire: chi ti si incula basta e' finito tutto....
mi sembra un po pochino...
e cmq ognuno conosce le proprie forze, magari anto e' una che avrebbe abbastanza forza e il suo amore e' cosi forte da resistere e provare e provare....
e non c''e nulla di male a voler salvare quello che per cui hai lottato una vita


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

è difficile ragionare per schemi in una situazione così complessa e dolorosa.

io comincerei a riprendermi in mano la vita.

la prima cosa da fare è trovarsi un lavoro, cominciare a diventare indipendenti. questo ti darà nuovi stimoli primo e successivamente ti occuperà il tempo e ti farà sentire nuovamente una persona importante.

la seconda cosa da fare è apertamente parlare con lui, nel momento in cui ha la forza psicologica e, nel tuo piccolo, economica per farlo, di separazione.
non per forza perché tu voglia farlo, ma per scuoterlo, per dargli una scossa.

evidentemente la vostra relazione ad oggi sta girando intorno alla routine quotidiana.
per riprenderti tuo marito devi scuoterlo.

e ci sono diversi modi per farlo.

tradirlo è uno di quelli, cosa del tutto inutile, dolorosa e che potrebbe causare danni irreparabili.
paventare aria di separazione perché i problemi, gravi, non si riescono a risolverlo lo metterà sull'attenti e se ti ama si rimboccherà le maniche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si bello, concordo con miss caciotta, vero, si tratta di amore, ma mi chiedo: come fai a provare amore per uno che non te ne da? come fai ad amare un uomo che non ti tratta Con rispetto? che non ti consola quando piangi? che non ti ascolta quando chiedi il suo aiuto? che è indifferente alla tua sofferenza?
> estremizzanzo ci sonomolte donne che 'anamo' e non lasciano mariti che le picchiano o le ammazzano, giusto?
> beh, li è più facile perchè la violenza è evidente,
> ma qui pure è violenza: psichica!!! quella più invisibile che ti distrugge comunque!
> ...


Traccina... questi sono sposati da 6 anni, convivono da 8, hanno un figlio e da xtempo le cose non vanno bene.
Con x che potrebbe essere 4-5 mesi o 2 mesi o 3 settimane.
e lei potrebbe essere davvero depressa, anche, e vedere le cose più nere di quelle che sono.
E' già successo.
Fino a che non capisco che cazzerola sta davvero succedendo(e Anto continua a non scrivere), non me la sento di dire: vai donna e molla tutto, appiccia pure foco a casa.
Credimi , non sono mai cose belle, per nessuno, quando finisce un matrimonio.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si chiama amore, di solito. Quello che c'è alla base.
> Poi c'è il fatto che si sono sposati e che quando l'hanno fatto hanno preso l'impegno di tener botta anche nei momenti duri.
> Perchè si sa che non sono sempre rose e fiori, i momenti duri arrivano.
> Ci si allontana, ci si perde senza neppure rendersi conto delle volte. Allora l'altro deve essere lì a riprenderti per mano. Anche questo è il matrimonio.





Traccia ha detto:


> pochi post ma, per me, chiarissimi...sensazioni...mi sono venuti i brividi a leggere e mi sono immaginata le scene e l'anaffettività/freddezza/impassibilità di questo 'uomo' rispetto a tua MOGLIE che ti implora di parlare e che non ci dorme la notte. e sto tizio che non di cura nemmeno di suo figlio! AGGHIACCIANTE.
> Non ho webcam o altro, so solo che amare, *per me*, è un'altra cosa. E che non sono nata per la beatificazione a salvare o a cercare di capire chi non mostra *un minimo* di calore/apertura nei miei confronti.
> 
> ps: ma "YOLO" che significa?


Turchese: e loro sono in una fase di freddezza, a volte da brividi come dice Traccia, ma cavolo...sono in tempo! Il casino succede quando fai qualcosa (tradire...) che non puoi più cambiare..ma la loro situazione è reversibilissima...vivono in mondi virtuali ma fisicamente possono ancora allungare la mano...

Giallo: anche a me, Traccia, ma non sarà creando 2 famiglie povere, una causa di separazione per mera pigrizia, un bambino che passa un giorno da uno e una vacanza dall'altra...(e poi..mica è detto che lo lascino a lei il figlio..se fa il casino di tradire con uno a 1000 km conosciuto in chat, e se davvero è depressa, lui giudizialmente la può mettere assai in difficoltà...A me sembra abbastanza facile, SE LEI TRADISCE CON UNO CONOSCIUTO VIRTUALMENTE, sostenere che forse è depressa davvero..)

Anto, butta cellulare e piccì....


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma traccia ma l amore mica lo comandi a bacchetta, altrimenti come ti spieghi tutte le persone che amano i proprio compagni anche dopo il tradimento ? per dire....visto che per molti e' sinotmo di non amore.
> e cmq come ti ho gia scritto prima con due post non e' possibile fare certi tipi di supposizioni, magari e' una situazione che va avanti da mesi....in confronto a 8 anni insieme?
> si sono sposati e come dice sbri questi sono i momenti che nessuno vorrebbe arrivassero, ma che...eccoli li...sempre sulla soglia ad aspettarti.....e hai scelto una persopna per la vita, l hai sposata. non puo e non deve bastare una tteggiamento del genere (mica la picchia oh..) per dire: chi ti si incula basta e' finito tutto....
> mi sembra un po pochino...
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Traccina... questi sono sposati da 6 anni, convivono da 8, hanno un figlio e da xtempo le cose non vanno bene.
> Con x che potrebbe essere 4-5 mesi o 2 mesi o 3 settimane.
> e lei potrebbe essere davvero depressa, anche, e vedere le cose più nere di quelle che sono.
> E' già successo.
> ...


belle che siete! avrei tanto da imparare da voi...io nelle relazioni non ci resto a lungo (e la mia vita lo dimostra) e quando qualcosa non funziona, per me è tutto nero...o bianco...perchè ho il terrore di finire come anto a piangere notti e notti per uno che non mi merita. Ho una soglia di sopportazione molto bassa.
La farò facile, lo so, può sembrare superficiale, e forse lo è, ma se devo scegliere io sono per una morte immediata e fulminea anzichè per una lenta eutanasia...non ce la faccio proprio...per indole... ma è un mio limite, chiaro, per questo avrei molto da imparare da chi la pensa diversamente...ad addolcirmi, ad essere più tollerante, più morbida, più ottimista forse.
Ma le realtà che mi circondano/hanno circondato mi hanno rimandato sempre tanta tristezza infinita da sti rapporti tenuti in vita con il respiratore meccanico solo perchè non si hanno palle per dirselo e ricominciare a vivere. Che io piuttosto resto sola a vita che con uno che non mi vede (dentro e fuori).
Io ho espresso ciò che farei io se fossi Anto...ma se può essere deleterio o fuorviante o non adatto alla 'giusta causa' mi taccio...non sono di certo la persona più indicata per dare consigli di recupero quando vedo mariti (o mogli) così irrecuperabili (sempre secondo me...).


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> belle che siete! avrei tanto da imparare da voi...io nelle relazioni non ci resto a lungo (e la mia vita lo dimostra) e quando qualcosa non funziona, *per me è tutto nero...o bianco...perchè ho il terrore di finire come anto a piangere notti e notti per uno che non mi merita.* Ho una soglia di sopportazione molto bassa.
> La farò facile, lo so, può sembrare superficiale, e forse lo è, ma se devo scegliere io sono per una morte immediata e fulminea anzichè per una lenta eutanasia...non ce la faccio proprio...per indole... ma è un mio limite, chiaro, per questo avrei molto da imparare da chi la pensa diversamente...ad addolcirmi, ad essere più tollerante, più morbida, più ottimista forse.
> Ma le realtà che mi circondano/hanno circondato mi hanno rimandato sempre tanta tristezza infinita da sti rapporti tenuti in vita con il respiratore meccanico solo perchè non si hanno palle per dirselo e ricominciare a vivere. Che io piuttosto resto sola a vita che con uno che non mi vede (dentro e fuori).
> Io ho espresso ciò che farei io se fossi Anto...ma se può essere deleterio o fuorviante o non adatto alla 'giusta causa' mi taccio...non sono di certo la persona più indicata per dare consigli di recupero quando vedo mariti (o mogli) così irrecuperabili (sempre secondo me...).


ma e' proprio il tuo vedere bianco o nero che ti porta a pensare che all improvviso un uomo che hai sposato e con cui hai costruito una famiglia non ti meriti piu. siamo esseri singoli che ci uniamo in coppia.
a me spiace tanto per lei, e chi legge e sa , sa anche perche, ma cerco anche di mettermi nei panni di lui sempre per lo stesso motivo, e cioe' che A noi utenti non possiamo davvero sapere cosa succeda tra quelle mura, e B perche appunto sentiamo solo una campana....
tranquilla che una donna sa bene quando fermrsi e smettere di provare a recuperare


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> belle che siete! avrei tanto da imparare da voi...io nelle relazioni non ci resto a lungo (e la mia vita lo dimostra) e quando qualcosa non funziona, per me è tutto nero...o bianco...perchè ho il terrore di finire come anto a piangere notti e notti per uno che non mi merita. Ho una soglia di sopportazione molto bassa.
> La farò facile, lo so, può sembrare superficiale, e forse lo è, ma se devo scegliere io sono per una morte immediata e fulminea anzichè per una lenta eutanasia...non ce la faccio proprio...per indole... ma è un mio limite, chiaro, per questo avrei molto da imparare da chi la pensa diversamente...ad addolcirmi, ad essere più tollerante, più morbida, più ottimista forse.
> Ma le realtà che mi circondano/hanno circondato mi hanno rimandato sempre tanta tristezza infinita da sti rapporti tenuti in vita con il respiratore meccanico solo perchè non si hanno palle per dirselo e ricominciare a vivere. Che io piuttosto resto sola a vita che con uno che non mi vede (dentro e fuori).
> Io ho espresso ciò che farei io se fossi Anto...ma se può essere deleterio o fuorviante o non adatto alla 'giusta causa' mi taccio...non sono di certo la persona più indicata per dare consigli di recupero quando vedo mariti (o mogli) così irrecuperabili (sempre secondo me...).


Ma tu ci credi che la mia impulsività adolescenziale (che descrivi) è continuata addirittura DOPO il matrimonio? Ogni volta che - per me - c'era un'incompatibilità caratteriale (hai il muso senza motivo, tu vuoi andare a quel matrimonio ed io no, io voglio invitare degli amici e a te scoccia, tu passi la serata al pc, ecc.) pensavo "che palle, chi me lo ha fatto fare, ma faccio sempre in tempo a...". Sempre. Ovvio, è una sciocchezza, la amo.
Ma adesso sta per nascere mia figlia: e no, quel pensiero non lo puoi avere. E Anto - visto che non è successo nulla di irreparabile - quel pensiero non può averlo proprio........


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> approfitto per rispondere a entrambe: tutto può essere, quindi tu, sbriciolata, vedresti l'uso del pc come un modo per rilassarsi, e su questo posso essere d'accordo anch'io.
> 
> che mi stona è altro: il fatto che non voglia avere intorno il bambino, che non ci giochi, che non lo ascolti, quasi lo delegasse al genitore che sta a casa ( in questo caso Anto)
> che non si interessi al fatto che c'è poco desiderio fra loro e che sua moglie si sta lasciando andare.
> ...


A me da l'idea di un uomo che si è arreso ad una vita che non l'appaga, sarà mica lui il vero depresso ?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me da l'idea di un uomo che si è arreso ad una vita che non l'appaga, sarà mica lui il vero depresso ?


anche...perche no?
magari quando anto decidera di raccontarci meglio verra furoi anche questo e allora tutto prendera una nuova piega


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo è, puoi farlo sparire. ha ragione chi dice che lo idealizzi
> il rosso: non sarebbe affatto un male, anzi...magari non urlando, ma restando ferma sulle tue posizioni sì


Attenta che se tuo marito è dipendente dal pc ( e mi sembra lo sia) tu rischi di dipendere da una figura maschile che probabilmente non coincide con quello che idealizzi e potrebbe deluderai ancora di più


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


no, scusa
te sei pronta ad andare a letto con un altro
e lo stronzo è tuo marito che ti mantiene pure?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no, scusa
> te sei pronta ad andare a letto con un altro
> e lo stronzo è tuo marito che ti mantiene pure?


ah ciao biri cara!! bentornata, certo col botto, ma ben tornata!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no, scusa
> te sei pronta ad andare a letto con un altro
> e lo stronzo è tuo marito che ti mantiene pure?


intervento a gamba tesa....chi manda la pubblicità?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> intervento a gamba tesa....chi manda la pubblicità?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


alle morbide fruit joice....tu resistere non puoi ....slurp


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

*ehm*

scusate, ma prima di prospettare le sette piaghe di Egitto ad Anto, che non si sa mai fosse un pochinino depressa davvero, proviamo a richiedere un qualche particolare in più su questa vicenda?
... da quando va avanti questo allontanamento?
... che cazzembolo ci fa al pc tutte 'ste ore?
... che tariffa hanno di adsl?(scherzo, ma davvero, Anto, a volte... parlandone le cose si ridimensionano, mentre se le rimuginiamo da soli... o con qualcuno non proprio super-partes... le vediamo più nere)


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Attenta che se tuo marito è dipendente dal pc ( e mi sembra lo sia) tu rischi di dipendere da una figura maschile che probabilmente non coincide con quello che idealizzi e potrebbe deluderai ancora di più



Mahhh Fiamma penso che tu abbia ragione,io delle donne online non mi fido,finche'non le ho viste in carne ed ossa.E ti dico ..meno male che mai idealizzavo,perche'se no,sai che delusione.Questa tipa e'fuori...


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> alle morbide fruit joice....tu resistere non puoi ....slurp


mi chiamo Vincent Vega....mi dici che figura ci faccio se mi beccano a farmi di morbidose alla frutta???
Però la slurpata era invitante..

ok, ok..torniamo nei personaggi...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mi chiamo Vincent Vega....mi dici che figura ci faccio se mi beccano a farmi di morbidose alla frutta???
> Però la slurpata era invitante..
> 
> ok, ok..torniamo nei personaggi...


e magari se magnavi una fruit joice non saresti dovuto andare a defecare e cosi non saresti morto.... 
...........per esempio..............


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah ciao biri cara!! bentornata, certo col botto, ma ben tornata!!


ciao cara  e grazie 

è che è la prima cosa che ho pensato
e nn sono stata capace di trattenermi


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e magari se magnavi una fruit joice non saresti dovuto andare a defecare e cosi non saresti morto....
> ...........per esempio..............


da qualche giorno parlate troppo di attività intestinale, in questo forum....


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> intervento a gamba tesa....chi manda la pubblicità?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 dopo la pubblicità cambia qualcosa?


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> da qualche giorno parlate troppo di attività intestinale, in questo forum....


è una cosa importante


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh Fiamma penso che tu abbia ragione,io delle donne online non mi fido,finche'non le ho viste in carne ed ossa.E ti dico ..meno male che mai idealizzavo,perche'se no,sai che delusione.Questa tipa e'fuori...


lothar tu non rischi di invaghirti di un'altra donna a discapito della,rottura del tuo matrimonio come invece rischia Anto idealizzando un uomo che apparentemente raffigura l'uomo perfetto: accogliente, comprensivo, protettivo e seducente ... al limite tu idealizzi fisicamente non sentimentalmente


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dopo la pubblicità cambia qualcosa?


in effetti no...e, sai, sono davvero felice di leggerti, visto che sono qui da poco..
ma, porcabbubbola, eravamo al punto in cui noi amiconi convincevamo Anto a non prendere un aereo per vattelapesca per andare a far divertire il solito maniaco da chat, che - sfruttando il suo disagio affatto latente, e nascondendo mogli e fedina penale - ha originalmente descritto se stesso come il prncipe azzurro...
Diciamo che il poliziotto cattivo mancava, ma puntavamo a farlo entrare in scena più in là, ecco...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io a dire la verità mi sto chiedendo se abbia una ludodipendenza.


Gioca gioca. Gioca a Criminal Case.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è una cosa importante


dicono che sei mancata tanto...era...ehm...per cose importanti?????????


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> in effetti no...e, sai, sono davvero felice di leggerti, visto che sono qui da poco..
> ma, porcabbubbola, eravamo al punto in cui noi amiconi convincevamo Anto a non prendere un aereo per vattelapesca per andare a far divertire il solito maniaco da chat, che - sfruttando il suo disagio affatto latente, e nascondendo mogli e fedina penale - ha originalmente descritto se stesso come il prncipe azzurro...
> Diciamo che il poliziotto cattivo mancava, ma puntavamo a farlo entrare in scena più in là, ecco...


ma io in 3 righe ho detto praticamente la stessa cosa
sono solo sintetica, nn sono cattiva


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> dicono che sei mancata tanto...era...ehm...per cose importanti?????????


sono stata impegnata


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> in effetti no...e, sai, sono davvero felice di leggerti, visto che sono qui da poco..
> ma, porcabbubbola, eravamo al punto in cui noi amiconi convincevamo Anto a non prendere un aereo per vattelapesca per andare a far divertire il solito maniaco da chat, che - sfruttando il suo disagio affatto latente, e nascondendo mogli e fedina penale - ha originalmente descritto se stesso come il prncipe azzurro...
> Diciamo che il poliziotto cattivo mancava, ma puntavamo a farlo entrare in scena più in là, ecco...


Immagino il tipo. 

Dopo tre ore di chat: Sei una persona speciale.
Dopo un giorno: Ti voglio bene, anzi TVB.

MaCheIddioLiStrafurminiTuttiSedutaStante.

Anto, io prenderei la palla al balzo la storia della presunta depressione. Comincia a vedere uno specialista, e se ci riesci, anche con qualche scusa, trascinaci pure lui, che tra l'altro sembra essere quelle che ne ha più bisogno.


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Immagino il tipo.
> 
> Dopo tre ore di chat: Sei una persona speciale.
> Dopo un giorno: Ti voglio bene, anzi TVB.
> ...


tre ore sono troppe
di solito i complimenti iniziano dopo le presentazioni


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Immagino il tipo.
> 
> Dopo tre ore di chat: Sei una persona speciale.
> Dopo un giorno: Ti voglio bene, anzi TVB.
> ...


magari stessero solo nelle chat


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> magari stessero solo nelle chat


fb ne è pieno


----------



## passante (3 Settembre 2014)

Quoto con furore tutto Vincent Vega e Tubarao.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> fb ne è pieno


pure gli ospedali :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Immagino il tipo.
> 
> Dopo tre ore di chat: Sei una persona speciale.
> Dopo un giorno: Ti voglio bene, anzi TVB.
> ...


centrato Tuba....si fanno dei ''viaggi assurdi''.Per quanto mi riguarda,mi emoziono come quando vado in posta.Ma ,sai come e'...la mamma del patacca e'sempre incinta...


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> pure gli ospedali :singleeye:


perchè li hanno menati?


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Immagino il tipo.
> 
> Dopo tre ore di chat: Sei una persona speciale.
> Dopo un giorno: Ti voglio bene, anzi TVB.
> ...


tuba, dicci un po'
cos'è che lecchi con tanto gusto?


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè li hanno menati?


no, ce lavorano :carneval:


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no, ce lavorano :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> tuba, dicci un po'
> cos'è che lecchi con tanto gusto?


Lo sai che sei una persona veramente speciale


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


>


c'ho le prove fidati


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


Benvenuta.Ti ho letta piu volte per capire...L'impressione è che siete annoiati entrambi ma tu te ne sei accorta dopo l'"incontro " col tizio  della chat.....se non l'avessi "incontrato"quel tizio te ne saresti accorta della crisi?Esci con tuo marito e parla con lui serenamente, digli tutto quello che hai scritto qui (a parte il tizio).A volte ci vuole un clima di relax per parlare ed ascoltare.Poi prendi cura di te, ti devi piacere non solo per piacere a lui ma per ritrovare energie, ottimismo e sicurezza in te..


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai che sei una persona veramente speciale


sì lo so
ma te rispondimi


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> c'ho le prove fidati


va che la fiducia è una cosa seria


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> va che la fiducia è una cosa seria


lo dirò a mia moglie


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> lo dirò a mia moglie


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no, scusa
> te sei pronta ad andare a letto con un altro
> *e lo stronzo è tuo marito* *che ti mantiene pure?*



nel 2014 speravo di non sentire più questi discorsi.
pessimo.

suo marito può benissimo essere uno stronzo ( anche se sono d'accordo a dargli le attenuanti) e lei non è mantenuta:
ha un ruolo nella famiglia, si occupa di un figlio, se sai che vuol dire.


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel 2014 speravo di non sentire più questi discorsi.
> pessimo.
> 
> suo marito può benissimo essere uno stronzo ( anche se sono d'accordo a dargli le attenuanti) e lei non è mantenuta:
> ha un ruolo nella famiglia, si occupa di un figlio, se sai che vuol dire.


Quotissimo


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel 2014 speravo di non sentire più questi discorsi.
> pessimo.
> 
> suo marito può benissimo essere uno stronzo ( anche se sono d'accordo a dargli le attenuanti) e lei non è mantenuta:
> ha un ruolo nella famiglia, si occupa di un figlio, se sai che vuol dire.


mi aspettavo un discorso simile
anche se avrei preferito nn leggerlo
il marito in questione a me sembra un poveretto
che lavora come un cane e che ha accanto una moglie che ha tutto e alla quale da tutto
e che si lamenta
e che il colpevole è lui
e che "maledetto pc" e intanto va in chat a cercare manzi che se la montano
scusa ma io ci leggo solo tanta ipocrisia
e il commento sul farsi mantenere l'ho messo apposta
so che c'è la crisi e che il lavoro nn si trova
ma magari, un attimino, lei inizia a pensare a cosa prova suo marito
invece di pensare solo a cosa prova lei
perchè è facile dire "lui nn fa qui, lui nn fa la, lui, lui, lui"
ma lei si è mai chiesta lui cosa pensa, a parte fargli scenate?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi aspettavo un discorso simile
> anche se avrei preferito nn leggerlo
> il marito in questione a me sembra un poveretto
> che lavora come un cane e che ha accanto una moglie che ha tutto e alla quale *dà tutto*
> ...



sul rosso. sei sicura? io proverei a rileggere il primo post attentamente

sono d'accordo che lamentarsi e fare scenate non è un atteggiamento utile e costruttivo, ma la deduzione che lei sia ipocrita ed esagerata l'hai fatta tu: fra l'altro (altra inesattezza) non è andata affatto in chat a cercare quello che tu scrivi, ma ha parlato di una persona che (pezzo di merda finché vuoi, idealizzato finché vuoi) l'ha ascoltata.
a differenza di suo marito.
vedo che la storia dell'arpia mantenuta che mostrizza il povero marito stanco del lavoro funziona ancora come cliché.


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi aspettavo un discorso simile
> anche se avrei preferito nn leggerlo
> il marito in questione a me sembra un poveretto
> che lavora come un cane e che ha accanto una moglie che ha tutto e alla quale da tutto
> ...


occuparsi di un bambino e di una casa è già un lavoro....poi capita in un matrimonio la noia, la voglia di rigenerarsi e di ritrovarsi.a ciò serve la comunicazione e lo sforzo di entrambi.sembrano entrambi stanchi ma l'amore c'è a mio avviso.lei si è rivolta alla chat perché si sente sola e non per farsi "montare" secondo me...se voleva sesso le bastava uscire di casa.devono solo ritrovarsi.secondo me storie come la sua ce ne sono molte di piu di quelle che immagini.e non tutte finiscono male.


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso. sei sicura? io proverei a rileggere il primo post attentamente
> 
> sono d'accordo che lamentarsi e fare scenate non è un atteggiamento utile e costruttivo, ma la deduzione che lei sia ipocrita ed esagerata l'hai fatta tu: fra l'altro (altra inesattezza) non è andata affatto in chat a cercare quello che tu scrivi, ma ha parlato di una persona che (pezzo di merda finché vuoi, idealizzato finché vuoi) l'ha ascoltata.
> a differenza di suo marito.
> vedo che la storia dell'arpia mantenuta che mostrizza il povero marito stanco del lavoro funziona ancora come cliché.


ma fammi il favore, nn mi parlare di cliché che se c'è una che parla per cliché nn sono io
io dico quello che ho pensato quando ho letto
il marito secondo me le da tutto quello che le può dare in questo momento
ma lei gli chiede mai se è preoccupato? come va al lavoro?
no perchè io mi vedo questo qui che arriva a casa e lei lo accoglie con musi lunghi
e richieste e recriminazioni e lamentele
mi sbaglierò eh, sarà pure un cliché, sarà che sono una stronza io
ma a me chi si lamenta senza cercare di porre rimedio mi sta un po' sulle palle
e lei a parte fare scenate (E l'ha detto lei eh, nn è un'invenzione mia)
nn ha cercato di sistemare le cose, mi pare

in merito alla chat
nn nascondiamo la testa sotto la sabbia
se vuole qualcuno che l'ascolti, parla con un'amica
nn con un uomo conosciuto in chat
dai su, siamo onesti


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma fammi il favore, nn mi parlare di cliché che se c'è una che parla per cliché nn sono io
> io dico quello che ho pensato quando ho letto
> il marito secondo me le da tutto quello che le può dare in questo momento
> ma lei gli chiede mai se è preoccupato? come va al lavoro?
> ...


tutti e due , invece di parlarsi seriamente in un confronto schietto ,preferiscono la solita toppa


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


1) Che fa davanti al PC? Chatta?
2) Probabilmente è lui depresso o ha qualche patologia che lo rende apatico



> Mi sento più sola che mai, e rassegnata. Non lo capisco, non lo capisco più. Vorrei prendere le valigie ed il bimbo e andare via. Ma, come detto poco sopra, sono senza lavoro e legata a doppio filo ad una vita che mi è diventata stretta.
> E l'altro è lì. Potrebbe venire da me quando vuole, *non è solo sesso dice*. E io assurdamente gli credo, e nella mia testa l'ipotesi di un tradimento, ora come ora, mi sembra l'unica soluzione per sopravvivere in un matrimonio tutto sbagliato.


Cazzate, ma che male c'è? Proprio per questo, proprio perchè sarà qualcosa di parallelo a quello che vivi con tu marito, dovresti provare l'effetto che ti fa stare nelle braccia di un altro, anche per superare i complessi dei chili non persi, dell'essere desiderabile, ecc.


----------



## Anto_75 (3 Settembre 2014)

Ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto... e ci sono tante cose da aggiungere, in quel momento avevo bisogno di sfogarmi con le cose che mi toccavano più in quel momento.

Io non voglio rendere reale quella persona virtuale, so bene che quello che lui racchiude sono i miei desideri, è pura illusione, ma il fatto di aver pensato al tradimento mi ha dato una scossa per iniziare a fare dei passi nel reale. 
Lo so, devo cancellarlo. Ci arrivo. E' un paliativo, un sollievo momentaneo alla solitudine della situazione.

Mio marito al pc gioca, videogiochi di ruolo, giocatore incallito da sempre. Ha sempre parlato poco e io pure, ma c'era una sintonia prima, che ora non c'è più. 
Anche io ho pensato che sia ludodipendente... Ma la mia conoscenza è limitata nel campo, ma approfondirò. 
Il motivo per cui in passato non gli ho mai rotto l'anima assillandolo con minacce di spaccargli il pc è proprio perchè so che è un tipo introverso, so che altrimenti macera. 
Con solo un lavoro le preoccupazioni ci hanno schiacciato, non è facile, sapevo, e mi ha confermato, che videogiocare è un modo di sfogare il nervoso e la preoccupazione.
Io mi sentivo e mi sento inutile perchè non lavorando non posso contribuire al benessere della mia famiglia. 
Abbiamo rinunciato a vacanze, vestiti, divertimenti, tutto quello che spendiamo è per nostro figlio, ma su quello nessuno dei due ha mai incolpato l'altro. Sono tempi duri, si tira avanti, ho fatto qualche lavoretto salutario, sempre contratti a tempo determinato, ma nulla che ci abbia potuto dare un po' di respiro. 
Così per un po' l'ho lasciato stare... Ma adesso io sono al limite e quindi ho deciso che se non voleva vedere lui, dovevo raccontarglielo io.
Mi aspettavo che se non a fatti, ma almeno a parole mi avrebbe offerto scuse e ti amo, non ti voglio perdere, ne usciremo insieme. Invece no.
Nelle notti peggiori la penso come traccia, parola per parola.. Nei momenti migliori come Vincent Vega.
Non voglio che il mio matrimonio finisca, non senza averci provato davvero a salvare il salvabile, ma adesso sto sedimentando ancora com'è andata l'ultima discussione.
Era tranquillo, e pontificava sulla mia depressione. Io seduta sul divano, lui accanto a me, distaccato, voglio credere che si dimostrasse tranquillo per infondermi serenità, ma mentre le lacrime scendevano sul mio viso lui mi ha solo accarezzato una spalla, dicendomi ci tengo a te.

Ho scritto qui perchè voglio leggere opinioni di chi è fuori da questa storia, nel bene e nel male, occhi diversi che vedono il tutto, perchè a me, per ora, sembra che la strada sia segnata.

Intanto... quantificare da quanto non va più? Da dopo la nascita di mio figlio. Qualcuno ha detto che potrei essere davvero depressa, e confermo che ho sofferto di una forte depressione post parto, e so che adesso non sono del tutto in forma mentalmente, cosa che mi ha portato a rimandare fino al limite il momento di parlare perchè temevo di essere io a vedere tutto nero!

Sono una che tende a riflettere molto, forse troppo, prima di agire. Adesso lo so che sono emotivamente fragile.
Ma se da un lato mi dico che non si può buttare un matrimonio dopo averne parlato solo un paio di volte, dall'altro mi dico chi me lo fa fare di struggermi così per un uomo che evidentemente non mi ama più, che non vuole prendersi la responsabilitò di nulla (e qui potrei aprire un capitolo intero sul suo carattere e modo di affrontare le difficoltà) e che, quando ero in depressione nera, col bimbo di pochi mesi, tornava a casa e,vedendomi con gli occhi gonfi di pianto, irritata e nervosa e brusca con mio figlio, sola tutto il giorno... Non mi ha mai domandato... Anto cosa c'è?


Eh si, qualcuno pensa a ragione che io possa vedere le cose più nere di quelle che sono. Sarà così...
Nel parlare con lui non ho nominato separazione, altri uomini, tradimenti, non volevo accusarlo di nulla, non volevo diventasse un gioco al massacro, un rinfacciargli cose vecchie... speravo solo che capisse che non va tutto bene, e che almeno si ponesse qualche dubbio.
Non volevo arrivare a dovergli mettere un cartello gigante con su scritto "SIAMO UFFICIALMENTE IN CRISI".. forse ho sbagliato, avrei dovuto metterlo subito in allarme e metterlo sulla graticola? Ci sto riflettendo...

A me pare che per lui sia cambiato nulla da quando abbiamo parlato. 

Se ho pensato alla separazione? Si, ci ho pensato... dovrei dirglielo? Probabilmente si... E poi consulente, qualcuno lo ha suggerito... non per portare necessariamente alla fine, ma per iniziare a seguire un cammino in comune.

Non so se lo amo più, lo ribadisco, ma certo è che adesso non basta più l'amore per superare le difficoltà e le incomprensioni. 
Con orrore ho passato una notte in bianco cercando di ricordare il perchè l'ho sposato, perchè ci ho fatto un figlio, di ricordare com'era quando eravamo innamorati (o credevamo di esserlo), è tutto così lontano. Comunque se la cosa mi fa così male, mi sa che l'amore c'è, solo che è finito chissà dove.

Mi devo scuotere da questi pensieri e agire, ho solo bisogno di un altro po' di tempo.


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> occuparsi di un bambino e di una casa è già un lavoro....poi capita in un matrimonio la noia, la voglia di rigenerarsi e di ritrovarsi.a ciò serve la comunicazione e lo sforzo di entrambi.sembrano entrambi stanchi ma l'amore c'è a mio avviso.lei si è rivolta alla chat perché si sente sola e non per farsi "montare" secondo me...se voleva sesso le bastava uscire di casa.devono solo ritrovarsi.secondo me storie come la sua ce ne sono molte di piu di quelle che immagini.e non tutte finiscono male.


guarda... seriamente...
siccome nn sono scema e manco tanto cessa
ti posso assiurare che il numero di gente che ti abborda nella vita reale
è infinitesimale rispetto a quelli che ti abbordano su internet, specie in una chat
e questo come lo so io lo sanno tutti
e siccome lei c'ha 39 anni e nn 15 nn ci credo che lei nn lo sapesse
ok, forse nn voleva tradire, anche se ora ci pensa
voleva solo una botta di adrenalina, qualcuno che le facesse complimenti
sentirsi bella, desiderata, amata, ecc...
ma allora questo è un problema suo nn della coppia
il marito sarà anche distratto
ma conoscendo le donne, io su quest'uomo ci vedo un infelice nn un carnefice
che addirittura nn la merita


----------



## passante (3 Settembre 2014)

*Anto*

per mia piccolissima esperienza personale, non farti prendere da questa storia, non adesso. è tutta idealizzata e si nutre di insoddisfazioni e di sogni, togliendo ossigeno alla tua relazione con tuo marito. non buttare via tutto così, provaci ancora con lui: parla, litiga, mettilo alle strette, non lo so, vedi tu, ma non passare così nelle braccia di un altro. come ha scritto qualcun altro il tuo rapporto con tuo marito potrebbe cambiare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma fammi il favore, nn mi parlare di cliché che se c'è una che parla per cliché nn sono io
> io dico quello che ho pensato quando ho letto
> il marito secondo me le da tutto quello che le può dare in questo momento
> ma lei gli chiede mai se è preoccupato? come va al lavoro?
> ...



appunto, chiediti perché *vedi* questa cosa quando lei ha sì ammesso di essere a volte lamentosa, ma è stata anche l'unica a sollevare il problema dello scarso desiderio, per esempio.
a chiedere di parlarne (magari, come le ho detto io peraltro, potrebbe modificare il modo di porsi, ci sta).
e invece *non vedi *lui al computer per ore e in silenzio di fronte a lei che piange.

ci vuole energia da parte di entrambi. il discorso: sei tu che ti lamenti e sei scontenta per qualcosa, per cui arrangiati non è funzionale alla coppia.

per tutto il resto sono d'accordo: amicizie e niente chat.


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma fammi il favore, nn mi parlare di cliché che se c'è una che parla per cliché nn sono io
> io dico quello che ho pensato quando ho letto
> il marito secondo me le da tutto quello che le può dare in questo momento
> ma lei gli chiede mai se è preoccupato? come va al lavoro?
> ...


Lui ha bisogno di stimoli, di rilassarsi per essere piu disponibile al confronto.Lei ha bisogno di parlare e sentirsi desiderata.Entrambi hanno bisogno di respirare.Possono trovare una soluzione insieme senza decidere il colpevole basandosi sulla comprensione reciproca.Perché lei deve essere eetichettata come un'arpia?


----------



## Anto_75 (3 Settembre 2014)

Aggiungo un'altra cosa... Io non ho fatto scenate quando gli ho parlato, non sono una che parte col tu non hai fatto, non hai detto, invece gli ho chiesto cosa provava e cosa pensava e se si era reso conto che qualcosa non andava più, gli ho spiegato come mi sento, non gli ho detto mai "tu mi hai fatto sentire così".. Nella mia testa ho considerato tutte le attenuanti del caso, la preoccupazione del lavoro, le difficoltà mie e sue... Gli ho chiesto se c'era qualcosa che avevo fatto per allontanarlo, se aveva da dirmi qualunque cosa... 

E poi risposta, il silenzio.

So com'è fatto, in quel momento ho visto sul suo viso l'espressione di qualcuno che cade dal pero. Non si era reso conto del punto in cui ero arrivata, mi sono detta.. non sa cosa dire, l'ho spiazzato, lasciamolo ragionare, sarà spaventato e preoccupato....
Nessun accenno da parte sua fino a che non ho tirato di nuovo io fuori il discorso.

E non ho voluto di proposito aggiungere benzina sul fuoco parlando del bambino...

Forse sto aprendo gli occhi su com'è davvero adesso... oppure spero per lo meno di aver aperto un dialogo, almeno da parte mia, parleremo ancora... Ripeto, il pensare di tradirlo mi ha aperto gli occhi sul fatto che stavo facendo finta di niente, come se fosse un matrimonio felice, ma i problemi c'erano anche prima.


----------



## Divì (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Sienne.
> stare al pc non rilassa nessuno: qualcosa devi farci.
> e se non lavora, quest'uomo che fa?
> naviga?
> ...


Sono angosciata per lei: i 5 anni prima del tradimento di mio marito sono stati cosi' con lui al pc (a crearsi un mondo parallelo) e io a sentirmi sola.

Minchia, eh?


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


Ti capisco perferttamente.
Ci sono passato io, ci siamo passati in molti.
Non vorrei sembrarti pessimista e neppure voglio dire che si sempre così ma di solitom quando si comiciano ad avere le sensazioni che hai tu c'è già una volontà ben delineata che ha già trovato una via di uscita ma che non ha il coraggio di superare la barriera della coscienza.
E' umano.


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda... seriamente...
> siccome nn sono scema e manco tanto cessa
> ti posso assiurare che il numero di gente che ti abborda nella vita reale
> è infinitesimale rispetto a quelli che ti abbordano su internet, specie in una chat
> ...


lo so che è infinitesimale e penso che lo sappiano in tanti qui dentro... percio che ti dico che lei probabilmente in preda alla solitudine tra il lavare e il cucinare si è sperimentata nella
chat.un esperimento che è finito col trovarsi sto tizio....ma questo non la rende un arpia mantenuta ed autoritaria.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> per mia piccolissima esperienza personale, non farti prendere da questa storia, non adesso. è tutta idealizzata e si nutre di insoddisfazioni e di sogni, togliendo ossigeno alla tua relazione con tuo marito. non buttare via tutto così, provaci ancora con lui: parla, litiga, mettilo alle strette, non lo so, vedi tu, ma non passare così nelle braccia di un altro. come ha scritto qualcun altro *il tuo rapporto con tuo marito potrebbe cambiare*.


Magari! E' una situazione in cui (non una giornata nera, non una settimana di scazzo: credo si parli di mesi):
- da padre non rivolge parola/attenzione al figlio perchè è impegnato a giocare al pc (giocare, non lavorare), in una età cruciale
- non raccoglie qualsiasi mano tesa che la moglie gli sta lanciando

Quali altri danni deve provocare con la sua apatia?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Sienne.
> stare al pc non rilassa nessuno: qualcosa devi farci.
> e se non lavora, quest'uomo che fa?
> naviga?
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


Mentre sta al PC, prendiglielo e buttalo dalla finestra. Se ancora non capisce sfanculalo. Meglio i genitori separati che una mamma triste. L'altro ti ha dato uno spunto di riflessione. Ora ragiona, ti interessa veramente sapere se ti ama, oppure cerchi una giustificazione a ciò che vorresti compiere? Allora escludi il tradimento e stabilisci come punto di partenza che non tradirai mai, che piuttosto lasci tuo marito. Riparti da questo punto di vista, e cerca di capire se lo ami ancora. Il figlio non è una scusa per non lasciarlo, tanto non ci gioca, sta sempre al PC.


----------



## Divì (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma infatti, mica sono fidanzatini...c'è un bambino, piccolo...e "un sacco di alimenti" esistono solo nelle soap opera. Non ho letto di viaggi, o di serate fuori, a me sembra facciano una vita casalinga e normale.
> A padri/madri di famiglia che hanno cesti di corna da anni consigliate di "vedere di recuperare", e qui - che nessuno ha tradito - consigliamo di sfanculare?
> No Traccia stavolta non mi è piaciuta (e sticazzi dirai, stabbene). Loro non hanno fatto nulla di irreversibile. Lui fa lo smidollato pezzo di merda a casa, ma non scopa in giro, non butta soldi, non beve e non alza le mani...E' una merda, ma recuperabilissimo...Lasciamo stare l'Inquisizione, piuttosto Anto buttasse il cellulare con il provolone a distanza siderale...che si ricomincia..


Possibile che abbia gia' esaurito i verdi per te? Tutti i post di questo 3d sono smeraldati virtualmente. Sallo!


----------



## Divì (3 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> All'epoca, mio marito arrivava a non rispondermi proprio.
> Io davanti a lui, a chiedergli di parlarmi... lui non rispondeva. Come non mi avesse sentito.
> Inutile insistere, pregare, supplicare, piangere, gridare, parlare piano e con calma, fare domande precise, dirgli che avevamo bisogno di parlare. Inutile. Non esistevo. Teneva la faccia sul libro, o a giocare sul computer, e non esistevo.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni parola, ogni virgola. Era cio' che avrei dovuto fare pure io.

Ho la pelle d'oca.....


----------



## Divì (3 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io credo, che lui non si rende conto, che lui a modo suo ... occupa la mente,
> per non pensare ... per non riconoscere ... per non so cosa, ma intanto lo fa.
> ...


Concordo, e questo e' un problema.


----------



## Divì (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si chiama amore, di solito. Quello che c'è alla base.
> Poi c'è il fatto che si sono sposati e che quando l'hanno fatto hanno preso l'impegno di tener botta anche nei momenti duri.
> Perchè si sa che non sono sempre rose e fiori, i momenti duri arrivano.
> Ci si allontana, ci si perde senza neppure rendersi conto delle volte. Allora l'altro deve essere lì a riprenderti per mano. Anche questo è il matrimonio.


Verde!   Come se.....


----------



## Divì (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me da l'idea di un uomo che si è arreso ad una vita che non l'appaga, sarà mica lui il vero depresso ?


Quoto


----------



## Divì (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel 2014 speravo di non sentire più questi discorsi.
> pessimo.
> 
> suo marito può benissimo essere uno stronzo ( anche se sono d'accordo a dargli le attenuanti) e lei non è mantenuta:
> ha un ruolo nella famiglia, si occupa di un figlio, se sai che vuol dire.


Quoto


----------



## Apollonia (3 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Anto, e benvenuta.
Faccio un'ipotesi. Non è che magari tuo marito ha solo bisogno di una svegliata? Magari ti reputa talmente tanto sicura, che non pensa che tu possa o tradirlo o addirittura andartene.
Secondo me ti da' TROPPO per scontata.
Sa che ci sei, sa che curi il bimbo, sa che non lo contrasti più di tanto.


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Mio marito al pc gioca, videogiochi di ruolo, giocatore incallito da sempre. Ha sempre parlato poco e io pure, ma c'era una sintonia prima, che ora non c'è più.
> Anche io ho pensato che sia ludodipendente... Ma la mia conoscenza è limitata nel campo, ma approfondirò.
> 
> .
> ...


da quello che so, i giochi di ruolo danno molta dipendenza e soprattutto allontanano dalla realtà. forse la sua perdita di empatia è causata anche da questo. credo che entrambi abbiate bisogno di un aiuto psicologico. liquiderei velocemente il tizio di internet, che come dici giustamente anche tu è una semplice proiezione, neppure lo hai mai incontrato.


----------



## tesla (3 Settembre 2014)

per quanto possa capire che dopo il lavoro si abbia voglia di giocare o dedicare del tempo a se stessi, trovo indecente che quest'uomo non passi del tempo con sua moglie e suo figlio.
c'è qualcosa di malato nell'assentarsi, nel considerare la propria famiglia un rumore di sottofondo.
è egoista e crudele.
la parte in cui mentre tu parli, lui si addormenta, ha fatto scorrere un brivido di orrore, un gelido deja vu dentro di me.
una persona così, trasmette qualcosa di malsano, una sensazione di orrida vertigine, perchè guardare dentro un vuoto simile fa perdere i propri equilibri, sposta il baricentro delle proprie certezze.
se potessi rivivere le stesse sensazioni a fianco della persona che si addormentava con me, vorrei alzarmi di scatto, vestirmi, fare la valigia e fuggire con un rombo assordante a 220 kmh.
dovevo farlo.
quindi cosa ti posso consigliare?
parla con lui, proponi un aiuto, vedi cosa succede e poi.... fuggi e vivi una vita completa altrove.


----------



## Anto_75 (3 Settembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mentre sta al PC, prendiglielo e buttalo dalla finestra. Se ancora non capisce sfanculalo. Meglio i genitori separati che una mamma triste. L'altro ti ha dato uno spunto di riflessione. Ora ragiona, ti interessa veramente sapere se ti ama, oppure cerchi una giustificazione a ciò che vorresti compiere? Allora escludi il tradimento e stabilisci come punto di partenza che non tradirai mai, che piuttosto lasci tuo marito. Riparti da questo punto di vista, e cerca di capire se lo ami ancora. Il figlio non è una scusa per non lasciarlo, tanto non ci gioca, sta sempre al PC.


Mi interessa davvero sapere se mi ama? Si, voglio saperlo, perchè adesso non mi sta dimostrando amore. E, nonostante glielo abbia detto, lui continua come sempre. 
Non mi tocca più, non mi accarezza più, parla di cose futili e sta comunque al pc tutto il tempo.
E' come se io non avessi parlato.

Ma si può vivere così?

Domani butto il pc e scommetto che mi da della pazza, mi ha già detto come la pensa, la causa dei miei mali è la mia depressione. Devo ancora convincermi di che? Di cosa?


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2014)

*scusa*

ma l'altro tizio lo hai mai incontrato?
....perché se la risposta è no, non vedo
come si possa dargli anche la minima importanza.

sembra che per tuo marito il pc sia diventata una dipendenza.
tu hai le risorse per aiutarlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gioca gioca. Gioca a Criminal Case.



.... Dopo mesi e mesi sono ad un infimo livello 22. Non come certa gente  qui che ehm mi intasa di richeste per liberare le gelatine...


----------



## Anto_75 (3 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao Anto, e benvenuta.
> Faccio un'ipotesi. Non è che magari tuo marito ha solo bisogno di una svegliata? Magari ti reputa talmente tanto sicura, che non pensa che tu possa o tradirlo o addirittura andartene.
> Secondo me ti da' TROPPO per scontata.
> Sa che ci sei, sa che curi il bimbo, sa che non lo contrasti più di tanto.


Grazie del benevenuto, a tutti...

L'ho pensato si, che avesse bisogno di una svegliata... Mi da troppo per scontata? Probabile.
C'è qualcosa di malato nel vivere più tempo in un mondo virtuale che nel reale? Sicuro.

Ma io gli ho parlato. Gliel'ho detto chiaro e tondo, così non ce la faccio più. Gli ho detto che mi sento invisibile, non voluta. Non basta una moglie che ti dice queste cose per metterti sul chi va là?

Mettiamo tutto nel calderone del sei depressa (che poi non lo sono, è tutta la situazione che mi logora e mi scogliona), giustifichiamo tutto che ci sono le preoccupazioni. 

Ok. Io non sono perfetta e per farlo arrivare a darmi per scontata, e noiosa, ce ne avrò messo molto del mio, ma la mia intenzione, prima di correre dall'avvocato, era quella di fargli sapere come la penso.

Non vede?
Mettiamo che sia preoccupato, stanco, annoiato dalla vita, insoddisfatto, depresso, malato, adesso che sa cosa provo... come cavolo fa a continuare come sempre?
Mettiamo anche che quello che ha problemi sia lui, come può non approfittare dell'occasione che gli ho dato per cercare di ritornare ad una vita normale, serena?
Due chiacchiere sul divano, una passeggiata col cane e col bimbo, giocare tutti e tre a carte, che ne so...

Dovrò parlare di separazione, o non farci trovare a casa quando torna?
Non basterebbe buttargli il pc, quello lo convincerebbe solo che non sono a posto. 
Ma è un'ipotesi che ancora non ho scartato del tutto.


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Grazie del benevenuto, a tutti...
> 
> L'ho pensato si, che avesse bisogno di una svegliata... Mi da troppo per scontata? Probabile.
> *C'è qualcosa di malato nel vivere più tempo in un mondo virtuale che nel reale? Sicuro*.
> ...


ma nel virtuale chi ci stà esattamente, lui, tu o entrambi?


----------



## Anto_75 (3 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma l'altro tizio lo hai mai incontrato?
> ....perché se la risposta è no, non vedo
> come si possa dargli anche la minima importanza.
> 
> ...


No, non l'ho mai incontrato, e ripeto, abita a più di 1000 chilometri da me.
Sono perfettamente consapevole che è solo un paliativo... Sono sentimenti ed emozioni falsate da tutta la situazione.

Non ho risorse per aiutarlo se ha davvero una dipendenza, non è come l'alcolismo? Prima dovrò combattere anche solo per fargli ammettere che ha un probelma di dipendenza di quel tipo. 

Nel parlargli gli ho esplicitamente detto che mi pareva che il pc ed il mondo dei videogiochi fossero più importanti per lui della vita reale, con me ed il bimbo.. e lui cos'ha risposto risentito?
Che nessuno gli ha mai domandato come mai gioca sempre agli stessi videogiochi, che non è impazzito, lui i giochi li MODIFICA, c'è tutto un lavoro creativo ed impegno dietro.

Al che, perdonatemi, ma invece di mettermi a sbraitare come una pazza mi sono arresa. Temevo che avrebbe sottovalutato le mie parole, ma non così tanto. Giustificandosi persino e addossando le responsabilità a me.

Forse ho deciso tardi di parlargli, tutto l'amore che c'era si è ridotto a questo. Colpa mia.


----------



## Anto_75 (3 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma nel virtuale chi ci stà esattamente, lui, tu o entrambi?


Che intendi esattamente?
Io non passo tutta la mia giornata a chattare.
Non ho mai tolto del tempo a mio figlio o a mio marito, e quando sentivo più spesso quella persona, era sempre nei momenti in cui potevo. Non mi sono imbarcata in una storia virtuale, decidendo che di mio marito non me ne frega nulla.
Sono pensieri miei, riflessioni mie, il dilaniante senso di colpa di pensare ad un altro, mentre il tuo uomo, quello che hai sposato, preferisce stare al pc tutto il suo tempo libero.


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> No, non l'ho mai incontrato, e ripeto, abita a più di 1000 chilometri da me.
> Sono perfettamente consapevole che è solo un paliativo... Sono sentimenti ed emozioni falsate da tutta la situazione.
> 
> Non ho risorse per aiutarlo se ha davvero una dipendenza, non è come l'alcolismo? Prima dovrò combattere anche solo per fargli ammettere che ha un probelma di dipendenza di quel tipo.
> ...


Fagli capire che non vuoi negargli il suo svago, ma che deve trovare del tempo anche per voi. Diversamente, che faccia il single.


----------



## passante (3 Settembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Fagli capire che non vuoi negargli il suo svago, ma che deve trovare del tempo anche per voi. Diversamente, che faccia il single.


ecco.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> *Dovrò parlare di separazione*, *o non farci trovare a casa quando torna?*


*Si'


**No
*Da come lo descrivi, non gli cambierebbe un bel niente se non vi trovasse a casa.
Fallo cacare sotto, fagli intravedere la concreta possibilità che debba alzare i tacchi lui con il suo pc e qualcosa accadrà per forza.
Non è detto che succeda chissà cosa, ma dovrà pur parlare ed affrontare la cosa a quel punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> da quello che so, i giochi di ruolo danno molta dipendenza e soprattutto allontanano dalla realtà. forse la sua perdita di empatia è causata anche da questo. credo che entrambi abbiate bisogno di un aiuto psicologico. liquiderei velocemente il tizio di internet, che come dici giustamente anche tu è una semplice proiezione, neppure lo hai mai incontrato.



La ludopatia é una piaga sottovalutata. Ho avuto colleghi che hanno perso la famiglia, gli amici Uno dei due anche il lavoro. Alla fine é una realtà parallela completamente controllabile ed esclusivamente gratificante. Per quanto riguarda i giochi di ruolo inoltre l'illusione é quella di riuscire a realizzare quello che nella vita reale non si è riusciti. Uno dei sintomi, oltre al tempo dedicato al gioco e distolto alla vita reale é lo scollamento da ciò che ci circonda e l'insofferenza per le problematiche quotidiane. E lo stupore per le reazioni delle persone: In fondo non si fa nulla di male, é solo un gioco.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La ludopatia é una piaga sottovalutata. Ho avuto colleghi che hanno perso la famiglia, gli amici Uno dei due anche il lavoro. Alla fine é una realtà parallela completamente controllabile ed esclusivamente gratificante. Per quanto riguarda i giochi di ruolo inoltre l'illusione é quella di riuscire a realizzare quello che nella vita reale non si è riusciti. Uno dei sintomi, oltre al tempo dedicato al gioco e distolto alla vita reale é lo scollamento da ciò che ci circonda e l'insofferenza per le problematiche quotidiane. E lo stupore per le reazioni delle persone: In fondo non si fa nulla di male, é solo un gioco.


Stavo per dirlo io.

Se gioca a poker online o menate varie, deve proprio curarsi.
Ma non sottovalutare anche i normali e gli innocui, per il portafoglio, browser games.
Per qualche mese giocai a Ogame. Un gioco di colonizzazione spaziale completamente free.
Lo scopo era quello di distruggere le flotte degli avversari.
Dovevi studiarne le abitudini. Segnarti gli orari in cui si collegavano.
Entrai nella top 10, su circa 8000 giocatori.
Smisi quando mi accorsi che era una settimana che mettevo la sveglia alle 4:00 di notte per controllare se il target si era collegato oppure no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> No, non l'ho mai incontrato, e ripeto, abita a più di 1000 chilometri da me.
> Sono perfettamente consapevole che è solo un paliativo... Sono sentimenti ed emozioni falsate da tutta la situazione.
> 
> Non ho risorse per aiutarlo se ha davvero una dipendenza, non è come l'alcolismo? Prima dovrò combattere anche solo per fargli ammettere che ha un probelma di dipendenza di quel tipo.
> ...



Non so come aiutarti se non dicendoti di provare a parlarne con il tuo medico per farti consigliare. Eventualmente il pediatria di tuo figlio: Le ludopatie sono un problema anche pediatrico. Anto, questo secondo me è il momento di aiutare tuo marito, almeno di fare un tentativo. Se te la senti.


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo per dirlo io.
> 
> Se gioca a poker online o menate varie, deve proprio curarsi.
> Ma non sottovalutare anche i normali e gli innocui, per il portafoglio, browser games.
> ...


Ora invece metti la sveglia alle tre per controllare che non ci siano casini sul forum


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La ludopatia é una piaga sottovalutata. Ho avuto colleghi che hanno perso la famiglia, gli amici Uno dei due anche il lavoro. Alla fine é una realtà parallela completamente controllabile ed esclusivamente gratificante. Per quanto riguarda i giochi di ruolo inoltre l'illusione é quella di riuscire a realizzare quello che nella vita reale non si è riusciti. Uno dei sintomi, oltre al tempo dedicato al gioco e distolto alla vita reale é lo scollamento da ciò che ci circonda e l'insofferenza per le problematiche quotidiane. E lo stupore per le reazioni delle persone: In fondo non si fa nulla di male, é solo un gioco.


In Giappone sono arrivati all'omicidio per questioni di gioco.
C'era questo gioco, una sorta di fantasy online, molto vasto.
Un giocatore trovò, durante l'esplorazione di un'area dell'universo, una spada molto potente e famosa tra i giocatori.
Durante un periodo di vacanza, questo ha dato la spada ad un altro giocatore, che conosceva anche nella vita reale, con la promessa che l'avrebbe riavuta indietro al suo ritorno.
Quando questo ritornò però, il tipo, previo adeguato bonifico bancario REALE, aveva venduto la spada ad un altro giocatore.
Il possessore iniziale diede fuori di matto. Ando a casa di quello che aveva venduto la spada. E l'ammazzò.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Guardate come reagisce questo ragazzino quando scopre che qualcuno ha messo la flotta a due o tre secondi dalla sua e lui non può fare niente per salvarla. Magari ci aveva messo mesi e mesi e mesi di lavoro per costruirla.

Questo video è diventato famoso e molti lo hanno riciclato per altre cose, ma tra la comunità di Ogame era famosissimo.

[video=youtube;_DYcE8GR-eA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DYcE8GR-eA[/video]


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Che intendi esattamente?
> Io non passo tutta la mia giornata a chattare.
> Non ho mai tolto del tempo a mio figlio o a mio marito, e quando sentivo più spesso quella persona, era sempre nei momenti in cui potevo. Non mi sono imbarcata in una storia virtuale, decidendo che di mio marito non me ne frega nulla.
> Sono pensieri miei, riflessioni mie, il dilaniante senso di colpa di pensare ad un altro, mentre il tuo uomo, quello che hai sposato, preferisce stare al pc tutto il suo tempo libero.


era solo per chiarire, cara. 
da ciò che scrivi non vedo perché mai
tu debba sentirti in colpa.
come hai osservato, è solo uno sfogo emotivo e una
proiezione di ciò che ti manca.
sei già stata molto saggia ad intuirne i pericoli.
si, quella dai videogiochi o dalle chat 
è proprio una dipendenza come da alcol, cibo, medicinali, droghe, lavoro 
 tanto che ora i centri curano anche questo tipo di dipendenza,
assieme alle altre, con sfumature diverse.
qualcosa ne so, purtroppo.
ma tuo marito, quando tu gliene parli, ok si sente
punto sul vivo e nega (progettarli o giocarci è uguale),
e sin qui, comprensibile.
*ma, poi, ti dice anche che sei tu non capisci perché sei depressa?
*se ho capito bene...questo mi preoccuperebbe molto.
ribalta la questione, un suo problema di dipendenza, di salute, su di te,
dandoti della visionaria depressa.
*operazione pericolosissima
*soprattutto se la tua autostima, in questo momento, già vacilla,
dato che non ti senti amata, e allo stesso tempo ti senti
in colpa, pur se senza motivo!!!
devi fare in modo che vada da un medico e parli del problema.
tu lui lo ami?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guardate come reagisce questo ragazzino quando scopre che qualcuno ha messo la flotta a due o tre secondi dalla sua e lui non può fare niente per salvarla. Magari ci aveva messo mesi e mesi e mesi di lavoro per costruirla.
> 
> Questo video è diventato famoso e molti lo hanno riciclato per altre cose, ma tra la comunità di Ogame era famosissimo.
> 
> [video=youtube;_DYcE8GR-eA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DYcE8GR-eA[/video]



E'... terribile.

Non sono riuscita a vederlo tutto.


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso. sei sicura? io proverei a rileggere il primo post attentamente
> 
> sono d'accordo che lamentarsi e fare scenate non è un atteggiamento utile e costruttivo, ma la deduzione che lei sia ipocrita ed esagerata l'hai fatta tu: fra l'altro (altra inesattezza) non è andata affatto in chat a cercare quello che tu scrivi, ma ha parlato di una persona che (pezzo di merda finché vuoi, idealizzato finché vuoi) l'ha ascoltata.
> a differenza di suo marito.
> vedo che la storia dell'arpia mantenuta che mostrizza il povero marito stanco del lavoro funziona ancora come cliché.


QUOTISSIMO!!!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E'... terribile.
> 
> Non sono riuscita a vederlo tutto.


Alla fine spacca la tastiera in tanti pezzi.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_DYcE8GR-eA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DYcE8GR-eA[/video]


E pensa che è un tedesco... :singleeye:

Comunque, terrificante.


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> per quanto possa capire che dopo il lavoro si abbia voglia di giocare o dedicare del tempo a se stessi, trovo indecente che quest'uomo non passi del tempo con sua moglie e suo figlio.
> c'è qualcosa di malato nell'assentarsi, nel considerare la propria famiglia un rumore di sottofondo.
> è egoista e crudele.
> la parte in cui mentre tu parli, lui si addormenta, ha fatto scorrere un brivido di orrore, un gelido deja vu dentro di me.
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutta la linea...soprattutto sul fuggi...a gambe lavate! Salvati. Te e vs figlio


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Grazie del benevenuto, a tutti...
> 
> L'ho pensato si, che avesse bisogno di una svegliata... Mi da troppo per scontata? Probabile.
> C'è qualcosa di malato nel vivere più tempo in un mondo virtuale che nel reale? Sicuro.
> ...


Io la mia l'ho detta subito...e di solito il mio quinto senso e mezzo non sbaglia.,,più ti leggo e più sono sicura di quello che ho immediatamente percepito. Mi auguro che non buttarai troppo tempo, vita, sangue e lacrime con seri rischi reali di impazzire e farti 'uccidere' da una situazione e persona del genere. È pura violenza la sua, subdola xke non si vede, ma arriva a valangate.


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Grazie del benevenuto, a tutti...
> 
> L'ho pensato si, che avesse bisogno di una svegliata... Mi da troppo per scontata? Probabile.
> C'è qualcosa di malato nel vivere più tempo in un mondo virtuale che nel reale? Sicuro.
> ...


se continua così nonostante tutto si dovrai parlare di separazione e si ti tiene troppo per "scontata" dovrai anche dirgli che l'appuntamento l'hai preso già...e inoltre pensa al aiuto di una figura professionale riguardo alla sua dipendenza....se ti scoglioni troppo fai 'na bella cosa e spegni il modem...


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2014)

Leggendo questo thread mi accorgo di come i meccanismi a base dei comportamenti umani anche nei rapporti di coppia sono alla fin fine sempre uguali.
E di come nonostante tutto solo passando attraverso l'esperienza e il successivo dolore ( quando si parla di tradimento) sii acquista consapevolezza di quello che si è fatto e di cosa esso comporti per l'altro e per se stessi.
Comunque già aver acquisito consapevolezza ex post e tentare di correre ai ripari con la determinazione e la sincerità mi sembrano un buon inizio di una nuova fase.
In bocca al lupo, ci sono passato anche io potete farcela e tanti altri. Però non sarà più come prima ne per te e neppure per lei, abbine consapevolezza.


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Grazie del benevenuto, a tutti...
> 
> L'ho pensato si, che avesse bisogno di una svegliata... Mi da troppo per scontata? Probabile.
> C'è qualcosa di malato nel vivere più tempo in un mondo virtuale che nel reale? Sicuro.
> ...


Cara Anto, intanto benvenuta anche da me.

Ieri sera ho riletto il tuo 3d con mio marito ed entrambi siamo rimasti molto colpiti dalla similitudine tra la vostra e la notra storia, almeno per quanto riguarda la dipendenza da PC che tuo marito ha sviluppato e per l'impatto che questo ha sul vostro rapporto di coppia e sulla vostra vita.

Nel caso nostro, mio marito e' sempre stato una persona positiva e anche chiacchierone, ma con una tendenza ad isolarsi quando qualcosa o qualcuno non era di suo interesse. Ora, l'origine del suo problema la conosciamo bene (ha avuto un trauma cranico a 16 anni e pare che abbia avuto un impatto non grave ma significativo sull'area cerebrale preposta alla socialita', come dice la sua neurologa). Niente di grave, ma ho sottovalutato il suo bisogno di socialita' non soddisfatto, che ha compensato con i socialnetwork, nei quali si e' progressivamente costruito una second life in cui interpretava addirittura molteplici personaggi. Per lui era un gioco, che gli serviva per sfuggire da una vita che - nonostante l'avesse scelta lui - gli stava stretta per insoddisfazioni, rimpianti di vite non vissute, di occasioni non colte, che si sono innestate  su un'area della sua personalita' molto malinconica, che io non conoscevo e non avevo colto. Questo che per lui era un gioco, uno svago, gli ha progressivamente sottratto energie emotive e me lo ha portato via, fino all'epilogo del tradimento, che si e' consumato con una persona in carne ed ossa, anche se per lui era una principessa e una donna ideale prima, poi una donna leggera e imprendibile e infine la poco di buono che gli aveva rovinato la vita.

Estrapolo solo la parte della nostra storia che mi sembra abbia dei punti di contatto con la vostra.

Ora, tutto questo processo e' durato circa 5-6 anni durante i quali io stavo esattamente come stai tu, solo che io ho per un po' trovato rifugio nei gruppi di discussione e non nelle chat, e quindi ho trovato conforto in persone virtuali che poi sono diventate miei amici (un po' come qui). Inoltre lavoravo (e lavoro) e quindi forse ero da un certo punto di vista distratta oltre che dal crescere i figli (2), provvedere alle loro necessita' affettive, fisiche ed emotive, tenere relazioni affettuose e accettabili con il resto della famiglia - mia e sua - che lui ignorava abbastanza, anche da un impegno lavorativo di 10 ore al giorno fuori casa.

Perche' ti dico questo? Non ti voglio spaventare, ma ti chiedo di ascoltare i consigli di Sbriciolata e di Vincent.
 Parla con un medico, non minimizzare il prolema e non credere di poterlo risolvere da sola. Ma credo anche che tu non debba fuggire ora e abbandonarlo. Dopo avere scelto di costruire una famiglia con lui. Fatti aiutare ma stagli vicino, ha ragione Vincent, siete ancora in tempo.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> appunto, chiediti perché *vedi* questa cosa quando lei ha sì ammesso di essere a volte lamentosa, ma è stata anche l'unica a sollevare il problema dello scarso desiderio, per esempio.
> a chiedere di parlarne (magari, come le ho detto io peraltro, potrebbe modificare il modo di porsi, ci sta).
> e invece *non vedi *lui al computer per ore e in silenzio di fronte a lei che piange.
> 
> ...


io sono una che zitta nn ci sta, che nn si mette in un angolino a piangere e a compatirsi
se mio marito tornasse a casa e si comportasse in quel modo
cercherei di parlarci, di chiarirci, di capire cosa c'è che nn va
certo che vedo il pc, ma io quel pc lo vedo come un'ancora
st'omo nn ce la fa a sopportare quella situazione e si esula
è sbagliato, per carità, ma come ha fatto a finire in quella situazione?
nn è che è nata da un momento all'altro eh...
gli uomini alla fine sono esseri semplici, se dici che nn hai niente, per loro nn hai niente
nn si deve pensare che possano capire da soli quello che pensi
nn lo capiscono le donne quello che pensano, figuriamoci!
però se lui torna a casa e si isola dopo mille parole, io prendo ed esco con le amiche
e sinceramente fossi in lei gli direi pure che potrebbe esserci un altro
così, giusto per scuoterlo un po'


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Cara Anto, intanto benvenuta anche da me.
> 
> Ieri sera ho riletto il tuo 3d con mio marito ed entrambi siamo rimasti molto colpiti dalla similitudine tra la vostra e la notra storia, almeno per quanto riguarda la dipendenza da PC che tuo marito ha sviluppato e per l'impatto che questo ha sul vostro rapporto di coppia e sulla vostra vita.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io sono una che zitta nn ci sta, che nn si mette in un angolino a piangere e a compatirsi
> se mio marito tornasse a casa e si comportasse in quel modo
> cercherei di parlarci, di chiarirci, di capire cosa c'è che nn va
> certo che vedo il pc, ma io quel pc lo vedo come un'ancora
> ...


che scarsa considerazione che hai degli uomini. 
scusami, ma a me  sembra che tu faccia un po' troppo facile una situazione che non è facile, ma per nulla. se lui è dipendente da questi giochi di ruolo ed è in uno stato di alienazione non sarà una passeggiata trovare un equilibrio, sia personale sia di coppia.


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> che scarsa considerazione che hai degli uomini.
> scusami, ma a me  sembra che tu faccia un po' troppo facile una situazione che non è facile, ma per nulla. se lui è dipendente da questi giochi di ruolo ed è in uno stato di alienazione non sarà una passeggiata trovare un equilibrio, sia personale sia di coppia.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lo so che è infinitesimale e penso che lo sappiano in tanti qui dentro... percio che ti dico che lei probabilmente in preda alla solitudine tra il lavare e il cucinare si è sperimentata nella
> chat.un esperimento che è finito col trovarsi sto tizio....ma questo non la rende un arpia mantenuta ed autoritaria.


guardate che il termine arpia l'avete usato voi, nn io
e il fatto che continuate ad usarlo, mi fa pensare che, forse
siete voi che lo pensate
è che sta donna, a parte qualche particolare, mi ricorda molto mia sorella
che si comporta esattamente allo stesso modo, 
solo che mio cognato quando torna a casa, poveraccio, dorme invece di stare al pc

e cmq vorrei ricordare a tutti che questo è un forum sul tradimento
quindi per me lei è venuta qui a cercare consigli per tradire il marito
se voleva consigli di coppia andava in altri fora 
sempre secondo me, ovviamente


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io sono una che zitta nn ci sta, che nn si mette in un angolino a piangere e a compatirsi
> se mio marito tornasse a casa e si comportasse in quel modo
> cercherei di parlarci, di chiarirci, di capire cosa c'è che nn va
> certo che vedo il pc, ma io quel pc lo vedo come un'ancora
> ...



Ciao

cosa ti fa credere, che è perché non ce la fa più con la situazione?
E se così fosse, perché non ha parlato di un suo malessere?

La dipendenza, a volte, inizia per gioco ... non sempre vi è un malessere di fondo. 
Più che altro una debolezza nel resistere ... ti prende e appaga in modo molto perfido ... 


sienne


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> che scarsa considerazione che hai degli uomini.
> scusami, ma a me  sembra che tu faccia un po' troppo facile una situazione che non è facile, ma per nulla. se lui è dipendente da questi giochi di ruolo ed è in uno stato di alienazione non sarà una passeggiata trovare un equilibrio, sia personale sia di coppia.


no no, nn ho una scarsa considerazione degli uomini
semplicemente dico la verità
e cmq ho letto che sto qui col pc ci gioca da sempre
perchè lei se ne è accorta solo ora?


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti fa credere, che è perché non ce la fa più con la situazione?
> E se così fosse, perché non ha parlato di un suo malessere?
> ...


come ho scritto, leggo lei e vedo mia sorella e mio cognato
e per come la vedo io, mio cognato sopporta perchè in caso di separazione
si troverebbe col culo per terra
poi mi sbaglio eh, ma come dico sempre
questa è la mia sensazione, mica per forza penso di aver ragione come voi


----------



## zanna (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo per dirlo io.
> 
> Se gioca a poker online o menate varie, deve proprio curarsi.
> Ma non sottovalutare anche i normali e *gli innocui, per il portafoglio, browser games.*
> ...


Browser game innocui al portafoglio sono veramente rari.
Pivello


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> come ho scritto, leggo lei e vedo mia sorella e mio cognato
> e per come la vedo io, mio cognato sopporta perchè in caso di separazione
> si troverebbe col culo per terra
> poi mi sbaglio eh, ma come dico sempre
> questa è la mia sensazione, mica per forza penso di aver ragione come voi



Ciao

ancora qualche post prima, hai sostenuto di dire la verità ... 

Infatti, lo si è notato da subito, che hai proiettato una tua esperienza su questa situazione.
Questo uomo non parla proprio. Non sta lottando per salvare la famiglia. 
Non se ne è neanche reso conto, del malessere che regna ... e continua come se niente fosse. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no no, nn ho una scarsa considerazione degli uomini
> semplicemente dico la verità
> e cmq ho letto che sto qui col pc ci gioca da sempre
> perchè lei se ne è accorta solo ora?


dire che "alla fine gli uomini sono esseri semplici" non è la verità, è solo un luogo comune. gli uomini sono complessi e strutturati, a volte sono una selva in mezzo alla quale ti perdi. da quello che ha scritto anto, o almeno da quello che ho capito io, sono anni che prova a staccarlo dal pc e a farlo tornare con i piedi per terra.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

comunque sia ... con tutti i silenzi o parole dette in questa coppia,
il vero campanellino d'allarme è il fatto, che lui si sente infastidito,
quando un bambino di cinque anni ... CINQUE anni ... gli si avvicina ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Browser game innocui al portafoglio sono veramente rari.
> Pivello


Mollai anche perché i bimbiminkia che compravano la Materia Oscura o gli Officers per crescere velocemente rendevano il gioco troppo sbilanciato. Me ne massacrai diversi


----------



## zanna (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mollai anche perché i bimbiminkia che compravano la Materia Oscura o gli Officers per crescere velocemente rendevano il gioco troppo sbilanciato. *Me ne massacrai diversi*


Resti un pivello ... magari eri senza sharer e/o sitter


----------



## Traccia (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque sia ... con tutti i silenzi o parole dette in questa coppia,
> il vero campanellino d'allarme è il fatto, che *lui si sente infastidito,
> ...



già "solo" per questa cosa andrebbe lapidato all'istante. è suo figlio, caxxo!
per non parlare di tutto il resto.


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guardate che il termine arpia l'avete usato voi, nn io
> e il fatto che continuate ad usarlo, mi fa pensare che, forse
> siete voi che lo pensate
> è che sta donna, a parte qualche particolare, mi ricorda molto mia sorella
> ...


ma come fai a pensare che noi(noi chi poi?) pensiamo che lei sia un arpia se stiamo sostenendo tutto il contrario? tu dici che lei è una mantenuta, viziata, che non se ne frega del marito e che non vede l'ora di tradirlo cercando addirittura dei consigli per riuscirci alla meglio.perlopiu sei giunta alla tua conclusione troppo in fretta leggendo un paio di post....forse perché prendi come riferimento tua sorella? non tutte le persone sono uguali, non tutti i matrimoni hanno le stesse dinamiche.fatto sta che quando in un matrimonio manca la comunicazione e la complicita portando a sofferenza la soluzione va cercata insieme a prescindere dal colpevole.infine ti assicuro che qui molti di noi scrivono per sfogarsi e distrarsi e non necessariamente per svagarsi in altri modi.detto questo buona giornata.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma come fai a pensare che noi(noi chi poi?) pensiamo che lei sia un arpia se stiamo sostenendo tutto il contrario? tu dici che lei è una mantenuta, viziata, che non se ne frega del marito e che non vede l'ora di tradirlo cercando addirittura dei consigli per riuscirci alla meglio.perlopiu sei giunta alla tua conclusione troppo in fretta leggendo un paio di post....forse perché prendi come riferimento tua sorella? non tutte le persone sono uguali, non tutti i matrimoni hanno le stesse dinamiche.infine ti assicuro che qui molti di noi scrivono per sfogarsi e distrarsi e non necessariamente per svagarsi in altri modi.detto questo buona giornata.



Ciao

quoto ... tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Resti un pivello ... magari eri senza sharer e/o sitter


Sempre fatto tutto da solo. UNI 12. Sfiorai la TOP 5 ma non ci arrivai mai.

Ero diventato un drago nel prendere i Fleetsave LUNA - CD, ci potevi mettere pure tutte le riciclatrici fake che ti pareva, vuoi per culo, vuoi per bravura, beccavo sempre la flotta.

Mai avuto un sitter. Solo un paio di volte ho chiamato un mio amico per flettarmi la flotta.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque sia ... con tutti i silenzi o parole dette in questa coppia,
> il vero campanellino d'allarme è il fatto, che lui si sente infastidito,
> ...


Infatti.


----------



## zanna (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Sempre fatto tutto da solo.* UNI 12. Sfiorai la TOP 5 ma non ci arrivai mai.
> 
> Ero diventato un drago nel prendere i Fleetsave LUNA - CD, ci potevi mettere pure tutte le riciclatrici fake che ti pareva, vuoi per culo, vuoi per bravura, beccavo sempre la flotta.
> 
> Mai avuto un sitter. Solo un paio di volte ho chiamato un mio amico per flettarmi la flotta.


Grosso errore ... in altri game ho sentito di sharer argentini e neozelandesi ... e francamente si sfiora la follia


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Grosso errore ... *in altri game ho sentito di sharer argentini e neozelandesi* ... e francamente si sfiora la follia


Poi la piantiamo con l'OT, anche se tanto OT non è perché appunto mostra quanto paradossali possono diventare certe situazioni.

Per la differenza di fuso orario ?


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> già "solo" per questa cosa andrebbe lapidato all'istante. è suo figlio, caxxo!
> per non parlare di tutto il resto.


Se soffre di una dipendenza, come credo,
andrebbe incoraggiato a curarsi.
se lo lapidiamo il figlio
resta orfano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guardate che il termine arpia l'avete usato voi, nn io
> e il fatto che continuate ad usarlo, mi fa pensare che, forse
> siete voi che lo pensate
> è che sta donna, a parte qualche particolare, mi ricorda molto mia sorella
> ...



1. Lui la  "mantiene" e lei fa la stronza
2. Gli uomini sono sempliciotti 
3. Qui si cercano consigli su come tradire

Per fortuna sei lontana dai cliché.


----------



## zanna (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi la piantiamo con l'OT, anche se tanto OT non è perché appunto mostra quanto paradossali possono diventare certe situazioni.
> 
> *Per la differenza di fuso orario ?*


Già ... non è OT perchè appunto dimostra come la realtà reale possa essere stravolta dalla realtà virtuale ... se come dici te mettevi la sveglia alle 4 per vedere se un player è on o meno (e se non ho capito male hai pure giocato poco) immagina che tipo di falsamento della realtà vive chi si appassiona troppo a questi giochi ... chi fa server su server che durano mediamente un'anno l'uno ... chi vuol essere sempre al top oltre ad un costo economico che può diventare rilevante si isola dal resto del mondo per cui, in particolari e spero rari casi, è più importante mandare in troopsave la flotta o mandare un trenino di fake al secondo che giocare con il figlio ... forse una sorta di regressione all'età della sala giochi?


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Lui la  "mantiene" e lei fa la stronza
> 2. Gli uomini sono sempliciotti
> 3. Qui si cercano consigli su come tradire
> 
> Per fortuna sei lontana dai cliché.



Ciao

rimango sempre sorpresa, e m'interrogo spesso a riguardo, 
della forza incredibile che hanno certi cliché o preconcetti ... 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (4 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Se soffre di una dipendenza, come credo,
> andrebbe incoraggiato a curarsi.
> se lo lapidiamo il figlio
> resta orfano.


ahahahaah
hai ragione
mi hai fatto ridere
ma sai, in giro ci sono tanti padri 'adottivi' che saprebbero dare più amore a sto ragazzino di quanto non je ne dia sto qua.


----------



## Traccia (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma come fai a pensare che noi(noi chi poi?) pensiamo che lei sia un arpia se stiamo sostenendo tutto il contrario? tu dici che lei è una mantenuta, viziata, che non se ne frega del marito e che non vede l'ora di tradirlo cercando addirittura dei consigli per riuscirci alla meglio.perlopiu sei giunta alla tua conclusione troppo in fretta leggendo un paio di post....forse perché prendi come riferimento tua sorella? non tutte le persone sono uguali, non tutti i matrimoni hanno le stesse dinamiche.fatto sta che quando in un matrimonio manca la comunicazione e la complicita portando a sofferenza la soluzione va cercata insieme a prescindere dal colpevole.infine ti assicuro che qui molti di noi scrivono per sfogarsi e distrarsi e non necessariamente per svagarsi in altri modi.detto questo buona giornata.


quotissimo!


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> rimango sempre sorpresa, e m'interrogo spesso a riguardo,
> della forza incredibile che hanno certi cliché o preconcetti ...
> ...


io invece rimango sorpresa  di quanto siano ostinate certe persone a credere a questi cliché...


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Benvenuta.Ti ho letta piu volte per capire...L'impressione è che siete annoiati entrambi ma tu te ne sei accorta dopo l'"incontro " col tizio della chat.....se non l'avessi "incontrato"quel tizio te ne saresti accorta della crisi?Esci con tuo marito e parla con lui serenamente, digli tutto quello che hai scritto qui (*a parte il tizio*).A volte ci vuole un clima di relax per parlare ed ascoltare.Poi prendi cura di te, ti devi piacere non solo per piacere a lui ma per ritrovare energie, ottimismo e sicurezza in te..



ho ripreso ora il filo della discussione, quindi non so quanto sono intempestivo..ma io del tizio glielo direi: aiuterebbe suo marito a capire quanto Anto si sente sola, e soprattutto quanto "giocare al PC" sia pericoloso.


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> quotissimo!


Per me erato' e' una grande!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Per me erato' e' una grande!



Ecco quotatela voi, che vado a lavorare  vi lascio la delega. :mrgreen:


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho ripreso ora il filo della discussione, quindi non so quanto sono intempestivo..ma io del tizio glielo direi: aiuterebbe suo marito a capire quanto Anto si sente sola, e soprattutto quanto "giocare al PC" sia pericoloso.


Concordo. Il messaggio che deve passare pero' non e' "se non smetti ti tradisco" il messaggio e' "abbiamo un problema e stiamo cercando di risolverlo entrambi nel modo sbagliato".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guardate che il termine arpia l'avete usato voi, nn io
> e il fatto che continuate ad usarlo, mi fa pensare che, forse
> siete voi che lo pensate
> è che sta donna, a parte qualche particolare, mi ricorda molto mia sorella
> ...


Che male c'è?


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco quotatela voi, che vado a lavorare  vi lascio la delega. :mrgreen:



Io io vado all'idea


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Possibile che abbia gia' esaurito i verdi per te? Tutti i post di questo 3d sono smeraldati virtualmente. Sallo!


Grazie...a me sembra davvero che entrambi si siano chiusi in un loro mondo, dal quale però si può uscire, perchè non hanno "infangato" il loro rapporto con un tradimento. Un giorno, Anto potrà dimenticare che suo marito giocava al pc, e sicuramente entrambi dimenticheranno qualche sms "galante" del paraculo virtuale...ed è molto diverso dal dover "dimenticare" che il compagno se l'è spassata con un altro/a...Non sono ancora a quel punto e devono lottare per non arrivarci, perchè lì si che cambia scenario...


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Grazie...a me sembra davvero che entrambi si siano chiusi in un loro mondo, dal quale però si può uscire, perchè non hanno "infangato" il loro rapporto con un tradimento. Un giorno, Anto potrà dimenticare che suo marito giocava al pc, e sicuramente entrambi dimenticheranno qualche sms "galante" del paraculo virtuale...ed è molto diverso dal dover "dimenticare" che il compagno se l'è spassata con un altro/a...Non sono ancora a quel punto e devono lottare per non arrivarci, perchè lì si che cambia scenario...


Puoi dirlo forte... Dopo si' che sono caxxi!


----------



## Higgins (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


Ciao Anto
la tua storia è molto toccante. Riesci a descrivere la tua desolazione e mi spiace molto. 
Non ho capito una cosa, perché credi che il tradimento possa migliorare le cose? Se pensi possa essere l'inizio per cambiare la tua relazione e cominciare a vivere da "separati in casa" con tuo marito allora avrebbe senso, altrimenti... non credi che possa peggiorare le cose, incasinarle di più?
Non so, chiedo...


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che male c'è?


io te vojo bene, però.... :sbatti:


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto... e ci sono tante cose da aggiungere, in quel momento avevo bisogno di sfogarmi con le cose che mi toccavano più in quel momento.
> 
> Io non voglio rendere reale quella persona virtuale, so bene che quello che lui racchiude sono i miei desideri, è pura illusione, ma il fatto di aver pensato al tradimento mi ha dato una scossa per iniziare a fare dei passi nel reale.
> *Lo so, devo cancellarlo. Ci arrivo*. E' un paliativo, un sollievo momentaneo alla solitudine della situazione.
> ...


Ciao Anto, mi fa piacere che tu abbia colto alcuni degli spunti che cerchiamo di darti, proprio perchè è solo il "campo lungo" che aiuta a valutare con un certo distacco...
Allora, tu scrivi da persona "sul pezzo": a me non sembri la depressa che si piega su se stessa. Questo vuol dire tanto: analizzi, valuti, sei equilibrata. I tuoi unici passi falsi - se così si può dire - sono la "storia virtuale" (che a parole valuti per la sciocchezza che è, ma chiedi "tempo" per chiuderla..tempo che non hai) e l'eccessivo peso che attribuisci alla mancata reazione di tuo marito al tuo sfogo (che è oggettivamente grave, ma non quanto credi tu oggi, al punto da non dormirci la notte).

Provo a spiegarmi meglio, utilizzando i neretti sul tuo intervento.
1) La chiusura TOTALE della tua storia virtuale non deve essere la conseguenza del percorso di recupero del tuo matrimonio, ma la premessa. Solo se chiudi (e cancella tutto, nomi, luoghi, messaggi: fidati...è tutto finto..e il fatto che tu non ci dica se questo tizio ha famiglia, o se ha un lavoro che gli consenta di darti tutte queste attenzioni mentre tuo marito non c'è..la dice lunga) potrai avere la mente sgombra, ed essere concentrata sul tuo matrimonio. Anzi: sulla tua famiglia, perchè la vostra leggerezza potrebbe privare vostro figlio di tante cose...Chiudi subito, e cancellalo in modo da non poterlo ricontattare nei momenti di debolezza. Lui non deve essere il tuo rifugio mentre il cammino di recupero della vostra famiglia si avvia e incontra le prime difficoltà (che ci saranno..).

2) Lui ha sempre giocato ("incallito"). Da un lato, questo deve indurti a capire che lui può non comprendere questo tuo improvviso astio verso il suo "svago". Mentre lui giocava da sempre tanto, tu lo amavi, lo sposavi, ci facevi un figlio. Quindi lui può essere legittimato a pensare che il gioco non è mai stato un problema. Bene: tu devi fargli capire che è peggiorato, oppure che adesso, col bambino che cresce, il suo svago non è più tollerabile. E glielo devi far capire in tutti i modi: dicendogli che disdici il wi-fi, che rottami il pc, o - infine - che anche tu hai seguito il suo esempio ed è finita con uno che ti ascolta al telefono, perchè non hai nessuno con cui parlare. E' legittimo (visto che ha sempre giocato) che lui sottovaluti la tua amarezza, ma se sei chiara vedrai che non si ripeterà...

3) Tu non sei per niente inutile: concorri esattamente come lui allo sviluppo della vostra famiglia. Anzi, se è vero che fate tante rinunce, immagina quante riuscite ad evitarle perchè tu sei a casa a prenderti cura del nucleo familiare. 

4) Non vuoi che il tuo matrimonio finisca. Ci credo. E fai benissimo. I divorzi finisco bene solo nelle soap - operas, oppure se tuo marito si chiama Andrea Pirlo e ti passa 50.000 euro al mese di alimenti. Se già così non riuscite ad uscire o ad andare a cena, cosa credi potrà ottenere il tuo bambino da una separazione? Te lo dico io: niente. Con l'aggravante che un giorno vi accuserà di avergli precluso di svilupparsi in una famiglia armonica...Ammetto i casi eclatanti, dove meglio stare sotto un ponte ma lontano da un marito manesco, beone, o che rischia di beccarsi la sifilide ogni sera...Ma tu sai che non siete a quel punto. Voi dovete comunicare: e per iniziare dovete vivere un mini-choc, come lui che torna e non trova il wifi o il pc. 2 mesi senza linea non hanno mai ammazzato nessuno. Ma la franchezza deve partire da te: perchè a te stessa dovrai dire "ho fatto tutto, a partire da me". Cancella questo tipo, e per sempre. Anche perchè fidati, tizi che si offrono per "consigli virtuali per donne sconsolate" li troverai ovunque...Anche qui dentro qualcuno si è offerto "toc toc, sono sposato, ma tanto curioso e disposto a dare calore umano". Ergo...ti perdi un tipo di "uomo" davvero inflazionato..
Ti stringo.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *Si'
> 
> 
> **No
> ...


Concordo con Stark. Io non gli butterei giù dalla finestra il pc. E un gesto che potrebbe farti passare per fuori di testa. Digli che hai parlato con un legale per una eventuale separazione. Prova a vedere la sua reazione.


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Per me erato' e' una grande!


  grazie


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho ripreso ora il filo della discussione, quindi non so quanto sono intempestivo..ma io del tizio glielo direi: aiuterebbe suo marito a capire quanto Anto si sente sola, e soprattutto quanto "giocare al PC" sia pericoloso.


considerando che lui non ha capito una cippa lippa del casino che sta combinando e che non si è fatto un esame di coscienza , se lei gli parla del tizio allo scopo di "svegliarlo" dal letargo lui non solo non si svegliera ma è molto
probabile che l'aggredisca con la frase "beene.io mi spacco la schiena e tu ti metti a far la zoccola su internet" oppure non risponda e si chiuda ancora peggio nel suo mondo...il problema riguarda solo loro due, il tizio è solo il cacio sui maccheroni ma non è il principale problema...e poi io credo che non si risolvono i problemi minacciando di tradire ma prendendo coscienza della situazione in 2.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> considerando che lui non ha capito una cippa lippa del casino che sta combinando e che non si è fatto un esame di coscienza , se lei gli parla del tizio allo scopo di "svegliarlo" dal letargo lui non solo non si svegliera ma è molto
> probabile che l'aggredisca con la frase "beene.io mi spacco la schiena e tu ti metti a far la zoccola su internet" oppure non risponda e si chiuda ancora peggio nel suo mondo...il problema riguarda solo loro due, il tizio è solo il cacio sui maccheroni ma non è il principale problema...e poi io credo che non si risolvono i problemi minacciando di tradire ma prendendo coscienza della situazione in 2.



Ciao

infatti. Credo, come già scritto, che proprio passando sul pratico, lui potrebbe iniziare a capire. 
Basta accordarsi, che la sera per due ore tocca a lui occuparsi del figlio ... la difficoltà di staccarsi,
forse, lo porterà a capire, che anche lui ha qualcosa che non va ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. Credo, come già scritto, che proprio passando sul pratico, lui potrebbe iniziare a capire.
> Basta accordarsi, che la sera per due ore tocca a lui occuparsi del figlio ... la difficoltà di staccarsi,
> ...


ma io non capisco...la situazione che racconta Anton è frequentissima.Le casalinghe disperate non sono solo un telefilm e i ai tradimenti non nascono per caso.Una donna chiusa in una casa con un bambino piccolo che le assorbe tutto il tempo e le energie, che non ha tempo a prendere cura di se.A fine giornata vuole scambiare due parole con il marito stanco dal lavoro perche sta sbottando ma il marito invece di parlare si mette sul pc o davanti alla tv.Basterebbero 2 parole e un sorriso a volte...Secondo me alcuni tradimenti nascono proprio così...
un disagio manifestato ma ignorato, venir trascurati a lungo, non sentirsi desiderati e considerati...poteva capitare anche a me di tradire ma mio ex marito ha fatto prima.E torniamo sempre sul punto di partenza:comunicare è la base essenziale, se manca quella tutto diventa possibile.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io non capisco...la situazione che racconta Anton è frequentissima.Le casalinghe disperate non sono solo un telefilm e i ai tradimenti non nascono per caso.Una donna chiusa in una casa con un bambino piccolo che le assorbe tutto il tempo e le energie, che non ha tempo a prendere cura di se.A fine giornata vuole scambiare due parole con il marito stanco dal lavoro perche sta sbottando ma il marito invece di parlare si mette sul pc o davanti alla tv.Basterebbero 2 parole e un sorriso a volte...Secondo me alcuni tradimenti nascono proprio così...
> un disagio manifestato ma ignorato, venir trascurati a lungo, non sentirsi desiderati e considerati...poteva capitare anche a me di tradire ma mio ex marito ha fatto prima.E torniamo sempre sul punto di partenza:comunicare è la base essenziale, se manca quella tutto diventa possibile.



Ciao

ma lei ha provato a più riprese a parlare ... 
Ma se dall'altra parte c'è una forza più forte, qui il gioco ... allora credo, 
che smuovere la comodità che tutto vada comunque, sia una via ... 

Per il resto, si ... il tradimento, a volte, è proprio conseguenza di una situazione stagnante ... 


sienne


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> considerando che lui non ha capito una cippa lippa del casino che sta combinando e che non si è fatto un esame di coscienza , se lei gli parla del tizio allo scopo di "svegliarlo" dal letargo lui non solo non si svegliera ma è molto
> probabile che l'aggredisca con la frase "beene.io mi spacco la schiena e tu ti metti a far la zoccola su internet" oppure non risponda e si chiuda ancora peggio nel suo mondo...il problema riguarda solo loro due, il tizio è solo il cacio sui maccheroni ma non è il principale problema...e poi io credo che non si risolvono i problemi minacciando di tradire ma prendendo coscienza della situazione in 2.


ma lei non deve affatto minacciare di tradirlo.
Lui (che è "giocatore incallito da sempre": ce lo dice Anto) è un uomo (per così dire), e pertanto non comprenderà cosa ci sia di diverso oggi. 
"Giocavo quando mi hai conosciuto, giocavo mentre decidevamo di avere un figlio, poi durante la gravidanza, ed anche adesso. Ergo: non è il gioco il problema, ma tu che sei depressa e non tolleri quello che fa parte di me e ti era sempre andato bene."
Allora, lei deve fargli capire che le cose sono cambiate, sia perchè lui almeno prima un pò parlava, e sia perchè lei oggi ha bisogno di un confronto maggiore del passato, proprio perchè fanno tante rinunce.
Per farglielo capire, devi ricondurlo sul piano delle cose concrete, fargli comprendere che quello che chiama "svago" può essere assai pericolo: con quello "svago" si può persino scopare....specie se tuo marito/moglie non ti tocca da tempo...
E, sempre per farglielo capire, non deve mica buttarlo dalla finestra il pc. Basta disdire il wi-fi, staccare il router, ecc. "La prende per pazza"? Pace....non andrà lui dall'avvocato, per questo, dovrà ascoltarla, e rispondere...


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma lei non deve affatto minacciare di tradirlo.
> Lui (che è "giocatore incallito da sempre": ce lo dice Anto) è un uomo (per così dire), e pertanto non comprenderà cosa ci sia di diverso oggi.
> "Giocavo quando mi hai conosciuto, giocavo mentre decidevamo di avere un figlio, poi durante la gravidanza, ed anche adesso. Ergo: non è il gioco il problema, ma tu che sei depressa e non tolleri quello che fa parte di me e ti era sempre andato bene."
> Allora, lei deve fargli capire che le cose sono cambiate, sia perchè lui almeno prima un pò parlava, e sia perchè lei oggi ha bisogno di un confronto maggiore del passato, proprio perchè fanno tante rinunce.
> ...


che lui sia stato da sempre un dipendente del gioco mi sara sfuggito....ciò che penso io è che parlando adesso del tizio sposterebbe la discussione su un altro aspetto e questo potrebbe disorientare.Fra l'altro se lui è dipendente c'poco che lei possa dire per fargli prendere coscienza..C'è bisogno di una figura professionale e forse una terapia familiare sarebbe il modo più concreto per aiutarlo a rendersene conto


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che lui sia stato da sempre un dipendente del gioco mi sara sfuggito....ciò che penso io è che parlando adesso del tizio sposterebbe la discussione su un altro aspetto e questo potrebbe disorientare.Fra l'altro se lui è dipendente c'poco che lei possa dire per fargli prendere coscienza..C'è bisogno di una figura professionale e forse una terapia familiare sarebbe il modo più concreto per aiutarlo a rendersene conto



Ciao

il problema nei dipendenti di vario tipo è proprio, che non hanno coscienza del problema che provocano.
Perché non sussiste. Punto. Come puoi convincere uno a fare una qualsiasi terapia, se non si sente con-causa del problema? ... Parlando? ... Non credo. Il bambino ha cinque anni. Lei ha avuto anche una depressione dopo il parto. Si sta parlando di un male, che perdura da anni ... e un "tossico", darà sempre la colpa ad altro. Toglierli il giocattolo ... farlo partecipe direttamente con i vari compiti da svolgere la sera ... mettendolo, praticamente in una posizione di scacco matto. 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io te vojo bene, però.... :sbatti:


Le minoranze sono tutelate dalla mission del sito: "Tradimento.net è un portale che parla del più e del meno del tradimento coniugale e delle persone coinvolte. Il suo scopo è promuovere la comunicazione fra gli utenti del forum e fornire l'informazione relativa alla tematica del tradimento." Mica dissuadere dal mettere in atto un tradimento.
:bleble:


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le minoranze sono tutelate dalla mission del sito: "Tradimento.net è un portale che parla del più e del meno del tradimento coniugale e delle persone coinvolte. Il suo scopo è promuovere la comunicazione fra gli utenti del forum e fornire l'informazione relativa alla tematica del tradimento." Mica dissuadere dal mettere in atto un tradimento.
> :bleble:



Ciao

vero. Nulla da dire. 
Ma il suo fine è, di vedere se può salvare la coppia. 
Il tradimento, in questo caso, a cosa servirebbe?


sienne


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che lui sia stato da sempre un dipendente del gioco mi sara sfuggito....ciò che penso io è che parlando adesso del tizio sposterebbe la discussione su un altro aspetto e questo potrebbe disorientare.Fra l'altro se lui è dipendente c'poco che lei possa dire per fargli prendere coscienza..C'è bisogno di una figura professionale e forse una terapia familiare sarebbe il modo più concreto per aiutarlo a rendersene conto


a parte che se vanno in terapia, lei lo deve dire di questo tizio virtuale...sennò che terapia di coppia è? la iniziamo già con la "riserva mentale"?

e poi, io invece penso proprio che l'avventura virtuale sia parte del problema esattamente come la ludopatia del marito. Ecco perchè, ad Anto che dice "voglio fare di tutto", dico: comincia da te. Elimina l'ostacolo (perchè se tutto il giorno pensa a sto tizio, a sentirlo, a parlargli, di certo non ha la mente sgombra). Deve essere concentrata. Lei non può agire senza mediazioni sul problema del marito, ma può agire sul suo (a meno che non sia già diventata dipendenza anche la sua...)


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le minoranze sono tutelate dalla mission del sito: "Tradimento.net è un portale che parla del più e del meno del tradimento coniugale e delle persone coinvolte. Il suo scopo è promuovere la comunicazione fra gli utenti del forum e fornire l'informazione relativa alla tematica del tradimento." Mica dissuadere dal mettere in atto un tradimento.
> :bleble:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il problema nei dipendenti di vario tipo è proprio, che non hanno coscienza del problema che provocano.
> Perché non sussiste. Punto. Come puoi convincere uno a fare una qualsiasi terapia, se non si sente con-causa del problema? ... Parlando? ... Non credo. Il bambino ha cinque anni. Lei ha avuto anche una depressione dopo il parto. Si sta parlando di un male, che perdura da anni ... e un "tossico", darà sempre la colpa ad altro. *Toglierli il giocattolo ... farlo partecipe direttamente con i vari compiti da svolgere la sera ... mettendolo, praticamente in una posizione di scacco matto*.
> ...


verde virtuale


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il problema nei dipendenti di vario tipo è proprio, che non hanno coscienza del problema che provocano.
> Perché non sussiste. Punto. Come puoi convincere uno a fare una qualsiasi terapia, se non si sente con-causa del problema? ... Parlando? ... Non credo. Il bambino ha cinque anni. Lei ha avuto anche una depressione dopo il parto. Si sta parlando di un male, che perdura da anni ... e un "tossico", darà sempre la colpa ad altro. Toglierli il giocattolo ... farlo partecipe direttamente con i vari compiti da svolgere la sera ... mettendolo, praticamente in una posizione di scacco matto.
> ...


ma non devono iniziare una psicoterapia adesso ma piu in là quando lui avra capito che che con la sua dipendenza ha creato un vuoto ad Anton....quando parlavo di rendersi conto intendevo capire il male che ha fatto ad Anton e al bimbo.é ovvio che adesso va "preso per le corna"


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. Nulla da dire.
> *Ma il suo fine è, di vedere se può salvare la coppia. *
> ...


Quello è un andazzo che la maggioranza rumorosa degli utenti ha voluto imprimere al sito.
 Io mi riferisco e mi attengo al regolamento del sito. Tu dove l'hai letta questa cosa?


----------



## Traccia (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma non devono iniziare una psicoterapia adesso ma piu in là quando lui avra capito che che con la sua dipendenza ha creato un vuoto ad Anton....quando parlavo di rendersi conto intendevo capire il male che ha fatto ad Anton e al bimbo.é ovvio che adesso va "preso per le corna"



ed io comunque insisto...sono convinta che non è la dipendenza da pc che ha creato il casino, ma il casino che lo fa rifugiare nel pc.
per me sto pc è solo un palliativo, no la causa...
tutti insistono su sto pc, quando per me il nocciolo è altrove...
se butta il pc diventa la tv e così via...tutto pur di non stare con la moglie ed il figlio.


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> a parte che se vanno in terapia, lei lo deve dire di questo tizio virtuale...sennò che terapia di coppia è? la iniziamo già con la "riserva mentale"?
> 
> e poi, io invece penso proprio che l'avventura virtuale sia parte del problema esattamente come la ludopatia del marito. Ecco perchè, ad Anto che dice "voglio fare di tutto", dico: comincia da te. Elimina l'ostacolo (perchè se tutto il giorno pensa a sto tizio, a sentirlo, a parlargli, di certo non ha la mente sgombra). Deve essere concentrata. Lei non può agire senza mediazioni sul problema del marito, ma può agire sul suo (a meno che non sia già diventata dipendenza anche la sua...)


Vale tutto quello che ho risposto a sienne poco fa


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ed io comunque insisto...sono convinta che non è la dipendenza da pc che ha creato il casino, ma il casino che lo fa rifugiare nel pc.
> per me sto pc è solo un palliativo, no la causa...
> tutti insistono su sto pc, quando per me il nocciolo è altrove...
> se butta il pc diventa la tv e così via...tutto pur di non stare con la moglie ed il figlio.


puo essere che si sia creato un circolo vizioso alimentato da entrambi


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ed io comunque insisto...sono convinta che non è la dipendenza da pc che ha creato il casino, ma il casino che lo fa rifugiare nel pc.
> per me sto pc è solo un palliativo, no la causa...
> tutti insistono su sto pc, quando per me il nocciolo è altrove...
> se butta il pc diventa la tv e così via...tutto pur di non stare con la moglie ed il figlio.


è quello che dico pure io dall'inizio e mi hanno praticamente detto che nn capisco un cazzo


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ed io comunque insisto...sono convinta che non è la dipendenza da pc che ha creato il casino, ma il casino che lo fa rifugiare nel pc.
> per me sto pc è solo un palliativo, no la causa...
> tutti insistono su sto pc, quando per me il nocciolo è altrove...
> se butta il pc diventa la tv e così via...tutto pur di non stare con la moglie ed il figlio.


può essere...ma almeno diamogli il beneficio del dubbio, visto che Anto stessa parla di PC da sempre (sempre..."giocatore incallito")...


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto... e ci sono tante cose da aggiungere, in quel momento avevo bisogno di sfogarmi con le cose che mi toccavano più in quel momento.
> 
> Io non voglio rendere reale quella persona virtuale, so bene che quello che lui racchiude sono i miei desideri, è pura illusione, ma il fatto di aver pensato al tradimento mi ha dato una scossa per iniziare a fare dei passi nel reale.
> Lo so, devo cancellarlo. Ci arrivo. E' un paliativo, un sollievo momentaneo alla solitudine della situazione.
> ...





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quello è un andazzo che la maggioranza rumorosa degli utenti ha voluto imprimere al sito.
> Io mi riferisco e mi attengo al regolamento del sito. *Tu dove l'hai letta questa cosa*?


ti rispondo io..non mi pare poco...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. Nulla da dire.
> Ma il suo fine è, di vedere se può salvare la coppia.
> ...



Non sono d'accordo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ti rispondo io..non mi pare poco...


Avevo capito male. Mi riferivo al forum in generale. Intendevo il fine del forum.


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è quello che dico pure io dall'inizio e mi hanno praticamente detto che nn capisco un cazzo


beh, però mi sa che lo dite con obiettivi differenti: Traccia dice "smollalo a prescindere che è una merda, e - quale merda - dopo il PC puzzerà di un diverso afrore, ma sempre puzzo è". Tu invece le dici che lui è esaurito per colpa della moglie petulante che evidentemente non lo capisce....

OT: mi fai il nesso tra la tua foto/avatar e il forum? perchè qui siamo gente a modino...e mi tocca coprirti con un portapenne a ogni giro, oggi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma non devono iniziare una psicoterapia adesso ma piu in là quando lui avra capito che che con la sua dipendenza ha creato un vuoto ad Anton....quando parlavo di rendersi conto intendevo capire il male che ha fatto ad Anton e al bimbo.é ovvio che adesso va *"preso per le corna"*


quindi prima gliele deve fare?
Sdrammatizzo un po'...
Io non lo so come faccia uno che ha una dipendenza a rendersene conto.
Però penso che renderti conto di quello a cui stai rinunciando per lei(la dipendenza) aiuti.
E non credo, Biri, che il problema sia che lui non ne possa più della moglie.
Se così fosse avrebbe reagito in modo rabbioso alle sue richieste.
Invece è caduto dal pero.

Ho letto diversi post molto... tranchant, diciamo.
Vorrei ricordare che quando si sposa una persona, ci si prende anche l'impegno di aiutarla nelle difficoltà e curarla nelle malattie. Quelle del corpo, ma anche quelle della mente.
Non si promette di andare a culo(ops) non appena l'altro delude le nostre aspettative.
E queste promesse si fanno perchè a quella persona vogliamo, o dovremmo volere, un bene immenso.
Ma in quel momento, sull'onda dell'entusiasmo, della visione primaverile di rose e di fiori che abbiamo, è facile farle.
Il difficile sta nel mantenerle dopo, quando i fiori si sono appassiti, è autunno e cadono i maroni(cit.).


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è quello che dico pure io dall'inizio e mi hanno praticamente detto che nn capisco un cazzo


ma biri se ogni risposta che ricevi in disaccordo con la tua opinione la interpreti come "non hai capito un cazzo" come si fa a dialogare qui? qui la verità assoluta non la conosce nessuno e mai lo conoscera.sono solo punti di vista che si confrontano.


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi prima gliele deve fare?
> Sdrammatizzo un po'...
> Io non lo so come faccia uno che ha una dipendenza a rendersene conto.
> Però penso che renderti conto di quello a cui stai rinunciando per lei(la dipendenza) aiuti.
> ...


mi hai capita però. ..io le corna non le consiglio mai....mi bastano le mie


----------



## zanna (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma biri se ogni risposta che ricevi in disaccordo con la tua opinione la interpreti come "non hai capito un cazzo" come si fa a dialogare qui? qui la verità assoluta non la conosce nessuno e mai lo conoscera.sono solo punti di vista che si confrontano.



:fischio:


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi prima gliele deve fare?
> Sdrammatizzo un po'...
> Io non lo so come faccia uno che ha una dipendenza a rendersene conto.
> Però penso che renderti conto di quello a cui stai rinunciando per lei(la dipendenza) aiuti.
> ...


verde :up:virtuale


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :fischio:


:strizza::bacissimo:


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, però mi sa che lo dite con obiettivi differenti: Traccia dice "smollalo a prescindere che è una merda, e - quale merda - dopo il PC puzzerà di un diverso afrore, ma sempre puzzo è". Tu invece le dici che lui è esaurito per colpa della moglie petulante che evidentemente non lo capisce....
> 
> OT: mi fai il nesso tra la tua foto/avatar e il forum? perchè qui siamo gente a modino...e mi tocca coprirti con un portapenne a ogni giro, oggi..


lungi da me dire ad una donna che deve lasciare il marito senza neanche sapere perchè
però qui dentro leggo sempre troppi compatimenti che, secondo me, fanno perdere di vista il nocciolo della questione
io nn dico che il marito sia esaurito per colpa solo della moglie, ma di tutto
magari ha problemi al lavoro, magari ha dei pensieri suoi, magari è solo stanco
e io dalle parole che ho letto di anto nn ho letto una parola in cui lei si preoccupa dello stato d'animo del marito
si preoccupa solo del suo

il nesso è semplicissimo, è l'espressione che ho quando leggo certe cose


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma biri se ogni risposta che ricevi in disaccordo con la tua opinione la interpreti come "non hai capito un cazzo" come si fa a dialogare qui? qui la verità assoluta non la conosce nessuno e mai lo conoscera.sono solo punti di vista che si confrontano.


eh no, io sono disposta a ragionare e a discutere
ma mi è stato detto che io nn vedo il pc (come se fossi idiota)
solo perchè nn ho detto che la colpa è tutta del marito


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi prima gliele deve fare?
> Sdrammatizzo un po'...
> Io non lo so come faccia uno che ha una dipendenza a rendersene conto.
> Però penso che renderti conto di quello a cui stai rinunciando per lei(la dipendenza) aiuti.
> ...


e infatti io ho scritto più volte che lei nn si preoccupa di sapere come sta il marito
che per carità, mica è uno stinco di santo
ma manco sto stronzo di merda come si vuole far passare


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.



Ciao

certo, che lasciarsi coccolare, darebbe da un lato anche una certa carica,
da non sottovalutare per la stessa situazione che vive in casa ... 

Ma a livello d'affetto, che è ciò che sta venendo a mancare in casa, 
il tutto potrebbe ritorcere contro ... perché è quello che cerca ... 




sienne


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


Io mi concentrerei sulla domanda in oggetto.

La tua razionalità ti suggerisce che questo è un nuovo inizio, un nuovo percorso.
La tua istintività invece ti suggerisce che questa debba essere una fine, un nuovo uomo.

Fai bene a non degenerare, queste situazioni hanno comunque un tempo e una modalità di decantazione. Credo che, nonostante gli input esterni di quell'altro uomo, tu riesca a contenere i toni perché in fondo vuoi salva la famiglia.

Infine concordo con Sbriciolata, non liquiderei tuo marito con qualche banale considerazione. E, pur non volendo fare alcuna supposizione sul suo stato mentale effettivo, terrei a ricordare che le crisi di coppia sono, appunto, di coppia. Nemmeno lui se la passa bene.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh no, io sono disposta a ragionare e a discutere
> ma mi è stato detto che io nn vedo il pc (come se fossi idiota)
> solo perchè nn ho detto che la colpa è tutta del marito



Ciao

infatti, hai sostenuto che la colpa è tutta di lei ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, che lasciarsi coccolare, darebbe da un lato anche una certa carica,
> da non sottovalutare per la stessa situazione che vive in casa ...
> ...



 scusa sienne, non ho completato la.spiegazione. Leggendoti avevo capito che la missione del.forum é cercare di salvare la coppia.ripensandoci credo di aver frainteso quello che intendevi dire


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e infatti io ho scritto più volte che lei nn si preoccupa di sapere come sta il marito
> che per carità, mica è uno stinco di santo
> ma manco sto stronzo di merda come si vuole far passare


Più o meno la penso allo stesso modo. Tieni presente che quando si sentono bisogni esterni alla coppia, oltre le ovvie carenze di quella coppia, si tende ad enfatizzarne le mancanze. Quantomeno si tende a vederne solo gli aspetti negativi.

Credo tuttavia che, stando al racconto, il marito si sia allontanato per primo. Da qualche parte si comincia sempre.


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti, hai sostenuto che la colpa è tutta di lei ...
> 
> ...


le cose sono due
o io nn mi so spiegare
o nn vengo capita
io nn ho detto che sia tutta colpa di lei
come ho ripetuto pure troppe volte, il marito nn ha ragione
ma nn ce l'ha manco lei che addirittura dice che il marito nn la merita
come se lei si sentisse di essere più di lui (anche se ancora nn ho capito perchè)
tanto che lui deve meritarsi il suo amore

poi ripeto che io sta situazione ce l'ho sotto gli occhi quasi quotidianamente con mia sorella
e se mio cognato ha tante colpe, prima tra tutte il fatto di nn prendere posizione
mia sorella ha le sue e nn sono poche e neanche trascurabili


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Più o meno la penso allo stesso modo. Tieni presente che quando si sentono bisogni esterni alla coppia, oltre le ovvie carenze di quella coppia, si tende ad enfatizzarne le mancanze. Quantomeno si tende a vederne solo gli aspetti negativi.
> 
> Credo tuttavia che, stando al racconto, il marito si sia allontanato per primo. Da qualche parte si comincia sempre.


certo, stando al racconto però il marito ha sempre usato il pc
ma solo ora è diventato un problema


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti, hai sostenuto che la colpa è tutta di lei ...
> 
> ...


vabbè, questo a me non è apparso vero...è stato meno "buonista" di altri...e ammettiamo anche che qualcuno si è schierato con un "sfanculalo entro i prossimi 30 minuti"...A me sembrava evidente che volesse fare il "poliziotto cattivo"...ma sempre poliziotto, mica gangster...


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti, hai sostenuto che la colpa è tutta di lei ...
> 
> ...


stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa:up:


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> vabbè, questo a me non è apparso vero...è stato meno "buonista" di altri...e ammettiamo anche che qualcuno si è schierato con un "sfanculalo entro i prossimi 30 minuti"...A me sembrava evidente che volesse fare il "poliziotto cattivo"...ma sempre poliziotto, mica gangster...



Ciao

a ritenere, che lui fosse un poveretto e che la dà tutto 
e che lei è una lagna continua ... non sono stata io ... 

comunque ... sinceramente poco m'importa. 
E viva la soggettività! ... 



sienne


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> vabbè, questo a me non è apparso vero...è stato meno "buonista" di altri...e ammettiamo anche che qualcuno si è schierato con un "sfanculalo entro i prossimi 30 minuti"...A me sembrava evidente che volesse fare il "poliziotto cattivo"...ma sempre poliziotto, mica gangster...


ehm... veramente no
semplicemente quello che ho scritto all'inizio
è stata la prima cosa che ho pensato :rotfl:
devo ammettere che leggere tutti quei post "coccolosi" mi ha un po' irritata
ma nn sono il tipo da giochi di ruolo


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> poi ripeto che io sta situazione ce l'ho sotto gli occhi quasi quotidianamente con mia sorella
> e se mio cognato ha tante colpe, prima tra tutte il fatto di nn prendere posizione
> mia sorella ha le sue e nn sono poche e neanche trascurabili



scusami, ma perché parti dal presupposto che le situazioni siano sovrapponibili?

un po' in generale, anto ha scritto 8 post, in cui, secondo me, quello che emerge più chiaramente è che il marito sia una persona anaffettiva, o almeno così lo descrive lei, che passa il suo tempo in casa a giocare a giochi di ruolo, dai quali è talmente ossessionato da non voler nemmeno il bambino intorno. ovviamente noi sentiamo solo la sua campana, sostiene di aver provato a parlare di questi problemi molte volte e di aver chattato con un uomo su cui ha proiettato molte cose al punto di pensare di tradire il marito. non ne sappiamo molto di più. ognuno ha parlato più o meno secondo la sua esperienza e sensibilità. aspettiamo che anto continui con altri dettagli.


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> certo, stando al racconto però il marito ha sempre usato il pc
> *ma solo ora è diventato un problema*


Infatti. Considera comunque anche il fatto che passare le giornate al pc piuttosto che con tuo figlio diventa un problema tangibile. Non è un problema a cui appigliarsi per giustificare i propri desideri nascosti, questo è certo.


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a ritenere, che lui fosse un poveretto e che la dà tutto
> e che lei è una lagna continua ... non sono stata io ...
> ...


se leggiamo la stessa cosa e arriviamo a due finali diversi
nn vuol dire che io abbia torto e tu ragione e viceversa
tra l'altro essere "diversa" dagli altri mi è sempre piaciuto
e col passare degli anni mi rendo conto che lo sono sempre di più
o meglio
nn sono diversa
semplicemente ragiono con la mia testa


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa sienne, non ho completato la.spiegazione. Leggendoti avevo capito che la missione del.forum é cercare di salvare la coppia.ripensandoci credo di aver frainteso quello che intendevi dire



Ciao

credo, almeno provo di capirla così, che sia l'incontro ... 
Non è sempre facile ... perché i pregiudizi da tutte le parti ci sono ... 

 ... ho frainteso tutto io ... scusa. 
Sono partita, che si parlasse del caso e non del forum. 


sienne


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti. Considera comunque anche il fatto che passare le giornate al pc piuttosto che con tuo figlio diventa un problema tangibile. Non è un problema a cui appigliarsi per giustificare i propri desideri nascosti, questo è certo.


ok, allora a questo punto mi chiedo
perchè nn passa tempo col figlio?
sai che ci sono tante mamme che mettono i figli contro i padri?
ne conosco diversi, di ragazzi della mia età
che hanno iniziato a parlare col padre intorno ai 18 anni
e la colpa era delle madri
e nn erano neanche separati


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se leggiamo la stessa cosa e arriviamo a due finali diversi
> nn vuol dire che io abbia torto e tu ragione e viceversa
> tra l'altro essere "diversa" dagli altri mi è sempre piaciuto
> e col passare degli anni mi rendo conto che lo sono sempre di più
> ...



Ciao

biri, mai sostenuto che avessi ragione. Sono ipotesi.
Tu invece si ... non mettermi parole in bocca, 
che non ho detto.

Sul fatto del ragionare con la propria testa sorvolo ... 



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se leggiamo la stessa cosa e arriviamo a due finali diversi
> nn vuol dire che io abbia torto e tu ragione e viceversa
> tra l'altro essere "diversa" dagli altri mi è sempre piaciuto
> e col passare degli anni mi rendo conto che lo sono sempre di più
> ...


Siamo in due.


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusami, ma perché parti dal presupposto che le situazioni siano sovrapponibili?
> 
> un po' in generale, anto ha scritto 8 post, in cui, secondo me, quello che emerge più chiaramente è che il marito sia una persona anaffettiva, o almeno così lo descrive lei, che passa il suo tempo in casa a giocare a giochi di ruolo, dai quali è talmente ossessionato da non voler nemmeno il bambino intorno. ovviamente noi sentiamo solo la sua campana, sostiene di aver provato a parlare di questi problemi molte volte e di aver chattato con un uomo su cui ha proiettato molte cose al punto di pensare di tradire il marito. non ne sappiamo molto di più. ognuno ha parlato più o meno secondo la sua esperienza e sensibilità. aspettiamo che anto continui con altri dettagli.


nn dico che siano sovrapponibili
ma leggendo lei sento quello che dice mia sorella
solo che poi io vedo quello che succede davvero
e mi rendo conto che mia sorella mente spudoratamente


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se leggiamo la stessa cosa e arriviamo a due finali diversi
> nn vuol dire che io abbia torto e tu ragione e viceversa
> tra l'altro essere "diversa" dagli altri mi è sempre piaciuto
> e col passare degli anni mi rendo conto che lo sono sempre di più
> ...


qui ragionano tutti con la loro testa e non solo tu.ecco perché questo forum c'è da anni....


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> biri, mai sostenuto che avessi ragione. Sono ipotesi.
> Tu invece si ... non mettermi parole in bocca,
> ...


peccato che i miei post siano pieni di "secondo me"
cosa che nn credo di aver mai letto nei tuoi
ma io qui ci scrivo poco.....


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ehm... veramente no
> semplicemente quello che ho scritto all'inizio
> è stata la prima cosa che ho pensato :rotfl:
> devo ammettere che leggere tutti quei post "coccolosi" mi ha un po' irritata
> ma *nn sono il tipo da giochi di ruolo*


e vabbè...allora ero io che volevo pensare "a bene"...ti tocca rimanere in pasto alla folla!:ciao:

neretto: oh, mai che possa divertirsi in sto forum....


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> peccato che i miei post siano pieni di "secondo me"
> cosa che nn credo di aver mai letto nei tuoi
> ma io qui ci scrivo poco.....


il problema non è che scrivi poco ma che leggi anche di meno chi scrive


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e vabbè...allora ero io che volevo pensare "a bene"...ti tocca rimanere in pasto alla folla!:ciao:
> 
> neretto: oh, mai che possa divertirsi in sto forum....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e mica è colpa mia se qui dentro nn ride mai nessuno
oh, io mi sto a fare certe risate quando leggo certe rispostine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> il problema non è che scrivi poco ma che leggi anche di meno chi scrive


mi annoio


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nn dico che siano sovrapponibili
> ma leggendo lei sento quello che dice mia sorella
> solo che poi io vedo quello che succede davvero
> e mi rendo conto che mia sorella mente spudoratamente


ok, mi dispiace per questa storia di tua sorella, dico solo che non è detto sia la stessa dinamica. mi pare abbia scritto un po' poco per arrivare a concludere che lei si lagna o mente, e che il marito le dà tutto e che tanto comunque gli uomini sono semplici. a me piacciono i punti di vista anticonformisti, ma dai tuoi interventi mi è sembrato piuttosto che tu abbia banalizzato un poco la questione. nulla di personale, eh, è solo una sensazione e magari sbaglio io, che di questa storia ne so esattamente quanto te. poi c'è sempre la questione che qui chiaramente si sente solo una delle parti in causa.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi annoio



Ciao


non immagini neanche quanto mi annoio io ... a leggere cliché su cliché ... 
Proprio il parto dell'anno dell'originalità ... ma fammi il piacere,
e tieniti tutta la tua originalità o esclusività di persona super-originale ...


sienne


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, mi dispiace per questa storia di tua sorella, dico solo che non è detto sia la stessa dinamica. mi pare abbia scritto un po' poco per arrivare a concludere che lei si lagna o mente, e che il marito le dà tutto e che tanto comunque gli uomini sono semplici. a me piacciono i punti di vista anticonformisti, ma dai tuoi interventi mi è sembrato piuttosto che tu abbia banalizzato un poco la questione. nulla di personale, eh, è solo una sensazione e magari sbaglio io, che di questa storia ne so esattamente quanto te. poi c'è sempre la questione che qui chiaramente si sente solo una delle parti in causa.


nn scrivere poemi nn significa banalizzare
poi ripeto che ognuno è giusto che la pensi a modo suo
ma nn credo che compatire chi scrive qui sia il metodo giusto per aiutare
anche perchè si discute con chi nn la pensa come noi
nn con chi ci da sempre ragione


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> non immagini neanche quanto mi annoio io ... a leggere cliché su cliché ...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questo forum è uno spasso


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nn scrivere poemi nn significa banalizzare
> poi ripeto che ognuno è giusto che la pensi a modo suo
> ma nn credo che compatire chi scrive qui sia il metodo giusto per aiutare
> anche perchè si discute con chi nn la pensa come noi
> nn con chi ci da sempre ragione


non è la lunghezza, ma il contenuto. si può banalizzare con due righe come con 500.


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, mi dispiace per questa storia di tua sorella, dico solo che non è detto sia la stessa dinamica. mi pare abbia scritto un po' poco per arrivare a concludere che lei si lagna o mente, e che il marito le dà tutto e che tanto comunque gli uomini sono semplici. a me piacciono i punti di vista anticonformisti, ma dai tuoi interventi mi è sembrato piuttosto che tu abbia banalizzato un poco la questione. nulla di personale, eh, è solo una sensazione e magari sbaglio io, che di questa storia ne so esattamente quanto te. poi c'è sempre la questione che qui chiaramente si sente solo una delle parti in causa.


Perchè banalizzato? Se la Biri dice che ha in casa una situazione che le ricorda in qualche modo l'autrice del thread sarà anche normale che possa dare un giudizio "sporcato" da quella che è la sua esperienza...come credo chiunque parli per il proprio sentire...
Qui come sempre arriva una persona e racconta la sua storia, ma non sappiamo mai la controparte cosa fa e cosa pensa...e anche in quel caso non avremmo mai una giusta visione di insieme, perchè le persone spesso tendono a mentire...in primis a se stesse, figuriamoci con gli altri!
Cerchiamo di prendere in considerazione tanti fattori, che sicuramente esistono...poi lui magari sarà il peggio stronzo ludodipendente sulla faccia della terra, ma non è detto...

Ps: ohhhhh Biri, ben ritrovata!


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> *ok, allora a questo punto mi chiedo
> perchè nn passa tempo col figlio?*
> sai che ci sono tante mamme che mettono i figli contro i padri?
> ne conosco diversi, di ragazzi della mia età
> ...


Domanda più che lecita. Ma non è che il depresso sia lui e non la moglie?

Per il resto, quello che dici, non credo sia il loro caso. Io rilevo solo il fatto che lei tenda a strumentalizzare i difetti ormai della coppia per giustificare in toto le sue pulsioni.


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi annoio


mi dispiace  una passeggiata può essere forse piu stimolante per te


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Perchè banalizzato?* Se la Biri dice che ha in casa una situazione che le ricorda in qualche modo l'autrice del thread sarà anche normale che possa dare un giudizio "sporcato" da quella che è la sua esperienza...come credo chiunque parli per il proprio sentire...
> Qui come sempre arriva una persona e racconta la sua storia, ma non sappiamo mai la controparte cosa fa e cosa pensa...e anche in quel caso non avremmo mai una giusta visione di insieme, perchè le persone spesso tendono a mentire...in primis a se stesse, figuriamoci con gli altri!
> Cerchiamo di prendere in considerazione tanti fattori, che sicuramente esistono...poi lui magari sarà il peggio stronzo ludodipendente sulla faccia della terra, ma non è detto...
> 
> Ps: ohhhhh Biri, ben ritrovata!


è stata semplicemente la mia impressione. ho anche sottolineato che ognuno ha risposto per quella che è stata la sua esperienza.


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè banalizzato? Se la Biri dice che ha in casa una situazione che le ricorda in qualche modo l'autrice del thread sarà anche normale che possa dare un giudizio "sporcato" da quella che è la sua esperienza...come credo chiunque parli per il proprio sentire...
> Qui come sempre arriva una persona e racconta la sua storia, ma non sappiamo mai la controparte cosa fa e cosa pensa...e anche in quel caso non avremmo mai una giusta visione di insieme, perchè le persone spesso tendono a mentire...in primis a se stesse, figuriamoci con gli altri!
> Cerchiamo di prendere in considerazione tanti fattori, che sicuramente esistono...poi lui magari sarà il peggio stronzo ludodipendente sulla faccia della terra, ma non è detto...
> 
> Ps: ohhhhh Biri, ben ritrovata!


 ciao

p.s. nn mi difendere, che poi dopo dicono che scrivi clichè



JON ha detto:


> Domanda più che lecita. Ma non è che il depresso sia lui e non la moglie?
> 
> Per il resto, quello che dici, non credo sia il loro caso. Io rilevo solo il fatto che lei tenda a strumentalizzare i difetti ormai della coppia per giustificare in toto le sue pulsioni.


i depressi che conosco io (conosco un sacco di gente )
nn fondono il pc, di solito si piazzano sul divano al buio e in silenzio



Erato' ha detto:


> mi dispiace  una passeggiata può essere forse piu stimolante per te


fa freddo


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ed io comunque insisto...sono convinta che non è la dipendenza da pc che ha creato il casino, ma il casino che lo fa rifugiare nel pc.
> per me sto pc è solo un palliativo, no la causa...
> tutti insistono su sto pc, quando per me il nocciolo è altrove...
> se butta il pc diventa la tv e così via...tutto pur di non stare con la moglie ed il figlio.


Intanto la dipendenza va eliminata,
altrimenti il tizio mai più cercherà cause,
conseguenze e soluzioni,
stara' a' al pc e basta.
Quello che mi preoccupata e' che pure lei
non e' proprio in super forma.


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Intanto la dipendenza va eliminata,
> altrimenti il tizio mai più cercherà cause,
> conseguenze e soluzioni,
> stara' a' al pc e basta.
> ...


infatti anche lei ha ammesso di aver sofferto di depressione post parto, inoltre soffre della sua disoccupazione. per me hanno entrambi bisogno di un sostegno psicoterapeutico.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Intanto la dipendenza va eliminata,
> altrimenti il tizio mai più cercherà cause,
> conseguenze e soluzioni,
> stara' a' al pc e basta.
> ...



Ciao

questo è il vero problema. E la capisco, che la ricerca di conferme,
poi le abbia dato una scossa. E abbia iniziato a realizzare il tutto ... 
Ma le forze? ... Ci vuole tanto, per smuovere uno che non vede e sente ... 


sienne


----------



## Anto_75 (4 Settembre 2014)

Ho letto tutti gli interventi con attenzione.
Perdonatemi ma scrivete tantissimo, e, forse a causa della ma confusione, mi ritrovo nelle parole di tutti e di nessuno.

Vincent Vega mi fa riflettere, come Divina, che ha avuto una situazione simile alla mia.
Ma tutte le vostre parole in qualche modo colpiscono nel segno.

Ho pensato quasi tutte le cose che ho letto qui, in un delirio di considerazioni, perplessità, riflessioni.

Parto dall'inizio. E' vero, l'ho sposato che era un appassionato di videogiochi, tutti hanno un hobby no? Anche a me hanno divertito parecchio i videogiochi. Ci sta una serata infrasettimanale che vuoi giocare, pure una domenica pomeriggio uggiosa che non hai voglia di uscire, ci sta che uno si legge un libro e l'altro videogioca.
Ma si usciva con gli amici, oppure un cinema ogni tanto, qualche programma in tv che interessava entrambi.

Avrei fiumi di cose da scrivere, ma mi limito a dire che il suo attaccamento esagerato c'è sempre stato, io non lo consideravo un problema insormontabile. Insomma sono dell'idea che si sposa una persona per pregi e difetti e non la si cambia per il proprio piacere. 
Io sono sempre stata una di poche parole ma di fatti. 
Io gestivo la vita pratica, io ho gestito i conti, le bollette, il ricordarsi le scadenze dei pagamenti, il bollo auto, fare questo, fare quello, prendere appuntamento, gli animali, e dagli il cibo, veterinario, vacanze, organizzare le cene con gli amici, le visite ai suoi parenti, i rapporti coi suoi fratelli, i suoi genitori.

Mi chiederete ti andava bene? Fino ad un certo punto. 
E' come un piccolo male che si insinua poco alla volta, inizialmente con piccole discussioni, rimproveri, da parte mia, musi lunghi e nessuna risposta, e soprattutto nessun cambiamento da parte sua.
Vogliamo parlare anche del sesso? Non so più quante volte gli ho chiesto con tutto il tatto possibile e dolcezza, e sensualità, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, che avrei voluto sentirmi desiderata più spesso, amarci più spesso, nonostante all'epoca prendessi l'iniziativa quando mi andava.
Niente, mi sono detta, ognuno ha le sue necessità, facciamo che nella coppia sono io che scendo a compromessi e ci veniamo incontro a mezza strada.
Poi decidiamo di avere un bambino. O meglio, mannaggia a me e al momento che il mio orologio biologico ha preso il sopravvento. Credevo avrebbe deciso di dedicare del tempo al frutto del nostro amore, come avrebbe potuto un padre così tenero non rinunciare ad un pò del suo tempo per un bimbo?
Ero innamorata, cieca, sorda, mettetela come volete. Avrei dovuto capire, aprire gli occhi, eppure io sapevo che mi amava. 
Continuava a videogiocare, lavorare, e stop. Le uscite andavano a periodi, e sempre, SEMPRE perchè ne sentivo il bisogno io. Non mi ha mai detto, andiamo a cena fuori stasera, che si fa cinema? Gelato? Invitiamo gli amici? Sempre io.
Così, andiamo avanti. Gravidanza, appuntamenti dal ginecologo, lavoro, uscite, per me era una gioia andare a cercare le cose per il bimbo, lui lo dovevo tirare a forza lontano dal pc, ovvio, poi quando eravamo fuori si interessava, ma delegava sempre a me le decisioni, scegli tu, come vuoi tu, come preferisci tu.

Io pensavo, si, mi ama, guarda come tiene in considerazione quello che voglio io, la mia felicità. Ma non me ne fregavo no, domandavo cosa voleva lui, cosa preferiva, chiedevo di mostrare un pò più di decisione, mica mi offendevo se una volta diceva facciamo così invece che cosà. Niente, io potevo decidere quello che volevo.

Qualcuno protebbe obiettare che me ne sono biecamente approfittata, e l'ho schiacciato nella morsa del mio egoismo, che adesso lui fa il sordo, cieco e muto davanti al pc perchè io gli ho tarpato le ali.
Invece è il contrario, gli ho sempre chiesto opinioni su tutto, sempre coinvolto, nonostante un orecchio e un occhio fossero sempre lì, rivolti al pc. Nonostante ogni volta era un agonia dovergli ripetere cento volte che era ora di uscire.

Nasce il bimbo. Siamo soli, non abbiamo parenti vicini, e d'accordo, depressione post parto. Il Baby Blues mi mette proprio k.o. 
Non ce la faccio a gestire bimbo e marito, mi sento soffocare, ogni problema di ordine pratico diventa insormontabile, eppure devo andare avanti. Bimbo, casa, marito, animali. Bimbo, casa, marito, animali. 
Quando senti che un marito non è più di sostegno, ma parte del problema, quanto può diventare difficile andare avanti?
E metto l'accento sul fatto che io non ero consapevole di essere sull'orlo di una crisi profonda, sentivo che così non sarei potuta andare avanti per molto, ma non riuscivo a gridare aiuto. 

Non sono uscita di casa per tre mesi tranne che per le visite mediche di prassi. 
Mi sembrava che la difficoltà di preparare tutto l'occorrente per uscire, doversi preoccupare del piccolo, l'orario dell'allattamento etc. etc. non valessero la pena di uscire fuori di casa. Lui aveva quasi sempre le coliche, piangeva e non dormiva. 
Mio marito fino a che c'era un pò lo cullava il piccolo, ma a mezzanotte mi diceva, io devo lavorare domani, vado a dormire, e ciao.
Nemmeno lui è uscito per tre mesi, anzi, forse si sarà sentito sollevato che non lo istigavo ad uscire, che non organizzavo uscite. Una volta, me lo ricordo come fosse ieri, mi ha visto per l'ennesima volta irritata col piccolo senza motivo. Ha capito qualcosa, un barlume di luce, mi ha detto che non avrei dovuto innervosirmi contro il bimbo, ma gioire della sua presenza. Al che gli ho detto che non ce la facevo, che mi sembrava un peso.
Lui ha scrollato le spalle e si è andato ad accendere il pc.

Ah basta basta, tutto questo rivangare mi fa male.

Potrei scrivere molto sui motivi per cui sono rimasta con lui, e ci rimango tutt'ora, affettivi, economici, e si, ci metto in mezzo pure un pò di vigliaccheria da parte mia.
Nel tempo l'amore che c'era non so dov'è finito. E' stato un processo lungo, imparare a vederlo per com'è, un lento stillicidio di piccole azioni, parole negate, scrollate di spalle e segnali ignorati.
Gli ho dato tutte le giustificazioni di questo mondo in tutti questi anni, tutte quelle che avete scritto e anche di più.

Scusate il papiro, forse solleverà altre cento domande e probabilmente non c'entra nulla coi tradimenti.

Ho bisogno di una scrollata, di una spinta, di essere convinta con argomentazioni valide, convinta di che poi? Non lo so in questo momento.


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi prima gliele deve fare?
> Sdrammatizzo un po'...
> Io non lo so come faccia uno che ha una dipendenza a rendersene conto.
> Però penso che renderti conto di quello a cui stai rinunciando per lei(la dipendenza) aiuti.
> ...


Chettelodicoaffa'?

:up:


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2014)

Parvemi di capire che abbiamo un'altra donna alle prese con un bimbo mai cresciuto che gioca con la tetta


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti gli interventi con attenzione.
> Perdonatemi ma scrivete tantissimo, e, forse a causa della ma confusione, mi ritrovo nelle parole di tutti e di nessuno.
> 
> Vincent Vega mi fa riflettere, come Divina, che ha avuto una situazione simile alla mia.
> ...


siccome in molti hanno sollevato la questione, tu pensi che una relazione extra coniugale possa farti stare meglio oppure far trasformare di nuovo tuo marito, che è diventato praticamente uno zaino?


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> infatti anche lei ha ammesso di aver sofferto di depressione post parto, inoltre soffre della sua disoccupazione. per me hanno entrambi bisogno di un sostegno psicoterapeutico.


Anche per me, un urgente bisogno, purtroppo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè banalizzato? Se la Biri dice che ha in casa una situazione che le ricorda in qualche modo l'autrice del thread sarà anche normale che possa dare un giudizio "sporcato" da quella che è la sua esperienza...come credo chiunque parli per il proprio sentire...
> Qui come sempre arriva una persona e racconta la sua storia, ma non sappiamo mai la controparte cosa fa e cosa pensa...e anche in quel caso non avremmo mai una giusta visione di insieme, perchè le persone spesso tendono a mentire...in primis a se stesse, figuriamoci con gli altri!
> Cerchiamo di prendere in considerazione tanti fattori, che sicuramente esistono...poi lui magari sarà il peggio stronzo ludodipendente sulla faccia della terra, ma non è detto...
> 
> Ps: ohhhhh Biri, ben ritrovata!


Anch'io ho la visione sporcata dal fatto  che ho vissuto dei momenti come quelli di Anto. Infatti ho sottolineato la mia reazione a caldo. Ciononostante comprendo anche il punto do vista del marito pur non avendo un marito così E allora? Cosa c'entra l'originalità? 
Fra l'altro il discorso che lei non dovrebbe fare certe cose perché mantenuta é una cazzata poco originale davvero.


----------



## Homer (4 Settembre 2014)

Non ci posso credere che esistano questo genere di mariti. Non lo dico per incentivarti, perchè tradire è una brutta cosa, detta da un tradito, ma si meritano un cesto di lumache in testa.......
Mi dispiace tanto per te, questo attaccamento morboso al PC fino a "dimenticarsi" del filgio è gravissimo.


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io ho la visione sporcata dal fatto  che ho vissuto dei momenti come quelli di Anto. Infatti ho sottolineato la mia reazione a caldo. Ciononostante comprendo anche il punto do vista del marito pur non avendo un marito così E allora? Cosa c'entra l'originalità?
> Fra l'altro il discorso che lei non dovrebbe fare certe cose perché mantenuta é una cazzata poco originale davvero.


Io cercavo di mediare le visioni... non parlavo di originalità!


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Non ci posso credere che esistano questo genere di mariti. Non lo dico per incentivarti, perchè tradire è una brutta cosa, detta da un tradito, ma si meritano un cesto di lumache in testa.......
> Mi dispiace tanto per te, questo attaccamento morboso al PC fino a "dimenticarsi" del filgio è gravissimo.


No no, purtroppo sta gente esiste e non è nemmeno così rara...


----------



## Anto_75 (4 Settembre 2014)

Non vi sto più dietro coi post, scusatemi...

A chi dice che sta sentendo una sola campana e venite a sapere di quello che percepisco io, dico, è vero. 
Io la vedo così come ve la descrivo la situazione, ma sono consapevole che potrebbe essere falsata da come mi sento.

Però dico anche che ne ho parlato e la situazione è rimasta uguale, ergo non sono completamente pazza. 

A chi dice, chissà se al marito gli ha detto tutto quello che ha detto a noi, dico si, tutto quello che potevo dire senza rivangare passato, cose vecchie, senza recriminare. Gli ho detto come mi sento e gli ho spiegato cosa mi fa sentire che siamo più distaccati che mai, la sua risposta è stata, sei depressa, vedi tu tutto nero.

A chi dice che lui si rifugia nel pc perchè è tutta la situazione in famiglia che lo fa fuggire io dico, va bene, ci sta, l'ho pensato anche io, essere preoccupati di non poter mantenere moglie e figlio è pesante, ed è per questo che prima di arrivare a parlarci ho tentato approcci diversi, più soft e coinvolgenti ma la situazione non è migliorata.

A chi dice che devo rivolgermi ad un dottore che la dipendenza è una brutta bestia e non va affrontata da soli, dico ok. Devo partire però da molto lontano, e fargli rendere conto di com'è messo. 

E via di questo passo... Ho bisogno di recuperare un pò prima di ripartire. 

L'altro è un avatar, per quanto possa dire di conoscerlo è sempre un incognita, è molto più facile scrivere belle parole che dirle faccia a faccia, sono consapevole, ma il trasporto che provo nei suoi confronti è una delle poche cose che mi ha dato inizialmente la spinta di risolvere parlando.
 Non è sposato, non è divorziato, non ha figli, ha un lavoro indipendente e mi ha dimostrato un sostegno e una comprensione che avevo dimenticato fosse possibile.

Lo devo cancellare, e lo so che la crisi scatta per colpa di entrambe le parti, so che se la mia testa è da un'altra parte vedrò sempre peggio la situazione reale.
 Parlare di separazione è come dare inizio alla strada del fallimento, ma non è forse peggio far finta di niente, che vada tutto bene?

Mi scoppia la testa...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto,

quando non sai da che parte andare, le cose appaiono e si sentono infinitamente più gravose di quello che sono, perchè le vedi irrisolvibili.

ma se pensi che una cosa da fare ce l'hai, ovvero andare da un dottore, anche uno di base, per farti dare indicazioni di come e dove informarti sulle dipendenze da gioco..

Avere un obiettivo in mente, anche piccolo, aiuta. Aiuta perchè prima hai una confusione in testa che ti fa girare come una mosca impazzita, mentre con una cosa da fare, metti il resto in pausa e guardi solo una cosa per volta.


----------



## Anto_75 (4 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> siccome in molti hanno sollevato la questione, tu pensi che una relazione extra coniugale possa farti stare meglio oppure far trasformare di nuovo tuo marito, che è diventato praticamente uno zaino?


No, non penso assolutamente che possa farmi stare meglio una relazione extraconiugale. E' il desiderio di evasione da questa situazione che mi ha portato a pensare certe cose.
Ma vorrei tanto chiarire nella mia testa se questo rendermi conto è l'inizio di un processo di recupero di un matrimonio, oppure la prova che è crollato tutto e di amore non ce n'è più.

Come si capisce quando non si ama più? Quando la separazione è meglio per il proprio figlio, piuttosto che vedere due genitori spenti che non si amano più ma fingono il contrario?


----------



## eagle (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Non vi sto più dietro coi post, scusatemi...
> 
> A chi dice che sta sentendo una sola campana e venite a sapere di quello che percepisco io, dico, è vero.
> Io la vedo così come ve la descrivo la situazione, ma sono consapevole che potrebbe essere falsata da come mi sento.
> ...


Questo te lo ha detto l'avatar. Fai molta attenzione, in questo momento sei fragile, non ti imbarcare adesso, ma questo mi sembra di capire che lo sai già da sola, in un'altra storia che ti procurerebbe ulteriore confusione.
Per il resto, come hanno suggerito altri, con tutti i limiti di un consiglio dato da lontano senza una conoscenza approfondita dei fatti, ti suggerisco una terapia d'urto. Lascia stare il PC, probabilmente lo irriteresti ancora di più, anche se da come la descrivi sembra essere una vera e propria dipendenza patologica. Digli in faccia, senza mezzi termini, che stai pensando seriamente alla separazione. Questo forse potrebbe svegliarlo dal torpore.
Un grosso in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Ho letto i due tuoi post lunghissimi ed esaustivi  la cosa che mi balza agli occhi e' che tuo  marito  da subito ha assecondato così tanto le tue iniziative che ha velocemente affidato a te l'intera gestione familiare, dalla A alla Z, a mio avviso lo ha fatto troppo velocemente e questa cosa più che convincermi che tu sia stata un'egoista ( per aver tenuto tutto sotto controllo e fatto tutto di testa tua  ) mi convince che il vero egoista sia stato lui. Lui da quello che scrivi sembra solo una comparsa consenziente un po' poco per qualsiasi marito. ora recuperare e stimolare una vita familiare condivisa non sarà facile anni di abitudini da sradicare, rimango quindi  con il mio consiglio iniziale un consulente familiare che sappia farvi capire che i ruoli  devono essere rivisti, ognuno attore della famiglia nessuna comparsa, tutto questo e' possibile  se  entrambi prima possibile abbandonate le vostre attuali passioni: i suoi videogiochi e il tuo amico in chat,  è recuperate insieme un po' di intimità sotto o sopra le coperte, in bocca al lupo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Questo te lo ha detto l'avatar. Fai molta attenzione, in questo momento sei fragile, non ti imbarcare adesso, ma questo mi sembra di capire che lo sai già da sola, in un'altra storia che ti procurerebbe ulteriore confusione.
> Per il resto, come hanno suggerito altri, con tutti i limiti di un consiglio dato da lontano senza una conoscenza approfondita dei fatti, ti suggerisco una terapia d'urto. Lascia stare il PC, probabilmente lo irriteresti ancora di più, anche se da come la descrivi sembra essere una vera e propria dipendenza patologica. Digli in faccia, senza mezzi termini, che stai pensando seriamente alla separazione. Questo forse potrebbe svegliarlo dal torpore.
> Un grosso in bocca al lupo.


Ciaooooo :ballo::ballo::ballo::bacissimo: Come va  ragazzo ?


----------



## eagle (4 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaooooo :ballo::ballo::ballo::bacissimo: Come va  ragazzo ?


Dalla parte del consigliereld: Molto più comoda direi


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Parvemi di capire che abbiamo un'altra donna alle prese con un bimbo mai cresciuto che gioca con la tetta


le tette di solito agli uomini piacciono a te piacciono?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Dalla parte del consigliereld: Molto più comoda direi


e si immagino più leggero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io cercavo di mediare le visioni... non parlavo di originalità!



Lo so, bella


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti gli interventi con attenzione.
> Perdonatemi ma scrivete tantissimo, e, forse a causa della ma confusione, mi ritrovo nelle parole di tutti e di nessuno.
> 
> Vincent Vega mi fa riflettere, come Divina, che ha avuto una situazione simile alla mia.
> ...





Anto_75 ha detto:


> Non vi sto più dietro coi post, scusatemi...
> 
> A chi dice che sta sentendo una sola campana e venite a sapere di quello che percepisco io, dico, è vero.
> Io la vedo così come ve la descrivo la situazione, ma sono consapevole che potrebbe essere falsata da come mi sento.
> ...


Ciao Anto.
Ti leggo, e penso che sei una donna in gamba, che si è già analizzata e non si nasconde dietro un dito. Non tralasci che ci siano state pecche - anche tue - nel portare avanti un matrimonio con un uomo - bambino, mai cresciuto perchè tanto chi glielo faceva fare?
Ci hai provato nel modo peggio ("facciamo un figlio"), perchè i partner non crescono così, se immaturi erano. Ma adesso questo piccolo principe esiste, e sai anche tu che non sarà uno gettare la spugna a rendervi entrambi più sereni.
Vuoi riannodare i fili, non escludi niente, e questo può soltanto salvarti.
Lo so che sono ripetitivo, ma l'unica tua "immaturità" è nel credere all'avatar...Tutta la tua analisi, così completa, casca se mi descrivi lo pseudo-principe..e sai perchè te lo dico? perchè in passato ho giocato anche io a fare il principe virtuale. Non ero in malafede: io davvero credevo di salvare qualcuna di quelle donne, ma mai avrei investito la mia vita per quelle che restano delle sconosciute.
Una volta, in uno di questi giochi, una ragazza che era sull'orlo del matrimonio mi chiamò e mi disse: faccio saltare tutto. Io ebbi, dopo la lusinga, una crisi di panico. Acuita dal fatto che ad un certo punto mi chiamò la mamma di lei, supplicandomi di far tornare la figlia sulla terra. Inutile dirti che loro avevano ragione, ed io ero una merda.
Lo so che penserai: ma mica il mio principe è come te....Ma sei una donna che ha fotografato la sua vita e ha i mezzi per tentare di risalire la china. Nessuno si è ancora messo tra voi: e quelle sì che sono le situazioni che è difficile recuperare...Ascolta Divina..ne ha di cose da raccontare...
Ti abbraccio


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io ho la visione sporcata dal fatto  che ho vissuto dei momenti come quelli di Anto. Infatti ho sottolineato la mia reazione a caldo. Ciononostante comprendo anche il punto do vista del marito pur non avendo un marito così E allora? Cosa c'entra l'originalità?
> Fra l'altro il discorso che lei non dovrebbe fare certe cose perché mantenuta é una cazzata poco originale davvero.


sì insomma, di quello che scrivo hai capito solo che è mantenuta
e tutto  il resto lo tralasci
pari quasi quasi in mala fede :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> No, non penso assolutamente che possa farmi stare meglio una relazione extraconiugale. E' il desiderio di evasione da questa situazione che mi ha portato a pensare certe cose.
> Ma vorrei tanto chiarire nella mia testa se questo rendermi conto è l'inizio di un processo di recupero di un matrimonio, oppure la prova che è crollato tutto e di amore non ce n'è più.
> 
> Come si capisce quando non si ama più? Quando la separazione è meglio per il proprio figlio, piuttosto che vedere due genitori spenti che non si amano più ma fingono il contrario?


non saprei proprio anto, questo lo puoi sapere solo tu. anche io ho vissuto con un uomo che passava le sue giornate ad ignorarmi, anche io ho provato a parlargli senza ottenere nulla e alla fine decisi che bastava così. c'è da dire che tu hai un figlio e dei problemi economici che rendono tutto più difficile. se pensi che abbia una internet addiction e non se ne rende conto devi essere lucida per due e pensare anche a rimedi drastici, magari come ti hanno detto in tanti dirgli chiaramente che stai pensando alla separazione e che così non se ne può più.
vedi come reagisce [se reagisce].


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sì insomma, di quello che scrivo hai capito solo che è mantenuta
> e tutto  il resto lo tralasci
> pari quasi quasi in mala fede :rotfl:



Invece no.
Ho capito benissimo anche il resto che hai scritto. E l'ho condiviso più di una volta dicendomi d'accordo.
Su cosa sarei in malafede, se é lecito?


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> infatti anche lei ha ammesso di aver sofferto di depressione post parto, inoltre soffre della sua disoccupazione. per me hanno entrambi bisogno di un sostegno psicoterapeutico.


Quoto.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Non vi sto più dietro coi post, scusatemi...
> 
> Parlare di separazione è come dare inizio alla strada del fallimento, ma non è forse peggio far finta di niente, che vada tutto bene?
> 
> Mi scoppia la testa...


No, non è come dare inizio ad un fallimento. Prova a prefigurarti i possibili scenari.
E' possibile che ti dica: ok, separiamoci? Allora non gli importa più di te.
E' possibile che ti dica: ma sei matta? Io non mi voglio separare! Allora parlagli di quello che credi lui abbia, magari prima informati dal medico di base.
E' possibile che ti dica: perché ti vuoi separare? E allora gli racconti, anche segai fatto, quello che stai dicendo a noi.
E' possibile che ti dica:...........

Ti lascio con un proverbio cinese su cui io ho meditato tanto: _I maestri aprono l'uscio, ma tu devi entrare da solo._
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> No, non penso assolutamente che possa farmi stare meglio una relazione extraconiugale. E' il desiderio di evasione da questa situazione che mi ha portato a pensare certe cose.
> Ma vorrei tanto chiarire nella mia testa se questo rendermi conto è l'inizio di un processo di recupero di un matrimonio, oppure la prova che è crollato tutto e di amore non ce n'è più.
> 
> Come si capisce quando non si ama più? Quando la separazione è meglio per il proprio figlio, piuttosto che vedere due genitori spenti che non si amano più ma fingono il contrario?



Ciao

se è l'inizio o la fine, lo noti strada-fecendo. Può sembrare banale, ma i piccoli pezzi del puzzle si congiungono piano piano ... e ti daranno la risposta. Affrontalo ... apri una discussione su come "salvare" il vostro rapporto. Un qualcosa che lo attivi, che lo faccia realizzare, che lo scuota ... per scoprire assieme, la via da percorrere. 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è l'inizio o la fine, lo noti strada-fecendo. Può sembrare banale, ma i piccoli pezzi del puzzle si congiungono piano piano ... e ti daranno la risposta. Affrontalo ... apri una discussione su come "salvare" il vostro rapporto. Un qualcosa che lo attivi, che lo faccia realizzare, che lo scuota ... per scoprire assieme, la via da percorrere.
> 
> ...


Quanto hai ragione Sienne sui pezzi del puzzle...


----------



## animalibera (4 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Oggi sento che sto per esplodere...
> Ho 39 anni, un bimbo di quasi 5 anni, sono sposata da 6 anni, ma convivo da quasi 8 e sono qui a domandarmi dove ho sbagliato.
> 
> Era l'uomo della mia vita, pensavo che non avrei mai avuto bisogno di guardare qualcun'altro, e no, non mi ha tradito.
> ...


Ciao cara e benvenuta leggendo la tua storia mi sono ritrovata in tutto negli ultimi sette anni...solo che io allora non avevo in testa un altro....e credimi avrei dovuto affrontare le cose allora e non trascinarle pensando di recuperare .... ti sono vicina essere invisibili è la cosa peggiore....e anche per i figli, io ne ho due uno naturale e uno adottivo....sembrano invisibili anche loro...e la cosa mi intristisce ovviamente.  Cerca di risolvere le cose con tuo marito, non cadere nella trappola di pensare che potresti sopportare meglio con uno " svago" saltuario...alla lunga capirai che sarebbe un grosso errore. In bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2014)

*proponigli*

una terapia di coppia come 
unica alternativa alla separazione.

se ti da della pazza, secondo me è grave.
lui, non tu.


----------



## animalibera (4 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> una terapia di coppia come
> unica alternativa alla separazione.
> 
> se ti da della pazza, secondo me è grave.
> lui, non tu.



Nel mio caso mi aveva riso in faccia!!!


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si chiama amore, di solito. Quello che c'è alla base.
> Poi c'è il fatto che si sono sposati e che quando l'hanno fatto hanno preso l'impegno di tener botta anche nei momenti duri.
> Perchè si sa che non sono sempre rose e fiori, i momenti duri arrivano.
> Ci si allontana, ci si perde senza neppure rendersi conto delle volte. Allora l'altro deve essere lì a riprenderti per mano. Anche questo è il matrimonio.


Cristo se e' vero questo che hai scritto. Così e' anche se poi spesso lo si dimentica.


----------



## Apollonia (5 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mi aveva riso in faccia!!!


Eh, eh, ti capisco! Non tutti, soprattutto uomini, accettano la terapia. Soprattutto quando non vedono il problema.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, eh, ti capisco! Non tutti, soprattutto uomini, accettano la terapia. Soprattutto quando non vedono il problema.



Ciao

o ritengono, che non siano parte del problema ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (5 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> o ritengono, che non siano parte del problema ...
> 
> ...


Si, ti dicono che loro non hanno problemi.


----------



## animalibera (5 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> o ritengono, che non siano parte del problema ...
> 
> ...



quoto ..non si vedono parte del problema....o non hanno nessuna volontà di risolverlo!


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> putroppo si...è un mio limite...ma credo che una situazione del genere, per quanto tu possa lavorarci, *è destinata a farti fare, se ci rimani, -nella migliore delle ipotesi- una vita di merda.*
> e la vita è una sola.




No, ma che sentenza...addirittura nella migliore delle ipotesi.
E visto che sai che è un tuo limite dovresti, a parer mio, cercare di spostarlo, ma per te, per stare meglio in questa vita, che è appunto, una sola (almeno qui sulla terra).
Purtroppo, non è che tirandolo fuori di casa, dopo sia tutto rose e fiori, anzi, sono più spine che altro.
E non solo per la situazione pratica, ma perché la vita è ostacolo, difficoltà, crisi, problemi etc...
Quindi, ammettendo che si rifaccia una vita (la vedo dura con un bimbo di cinque anni...) cosa le consiglierai di fare quando compariranno altre difficoltà?
Di sfanculare ancora e avanti un altro?
I problemi coniugali si risolvono, se si vuole.
Nessuno ha mai detto che il matrimonio sia un cammino sempre facile e in discesa, ma non lo è neanche la vita, mai.


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, non è come dare inizio ad un fallimento. Prova a prefigurarti i possibili scenari.
> E' possibile che ti dica: ok, separiamoci? Allora non gli importa più di te.
> E' possibile che ti dica: ma sei matta? Io non mi voglio separare! Allora parlagli di quello che credi lui abbia, magari prima informati dal medico di base.
> E' possibile che ti dica: perché ti vuoi separare? E allora gli racconti, anche segai fatto, quello che stai dicendo a noi.
> ...



Grazie per questo proverbio, fa molto bene anche a me


----------



## Divì (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Parvemi di capire che abbiamo un'altra donna alle prese con un bimbo mai cresciuto che gioca con la tetta


Sono certa che pur di incolpare una donna, qualcuno dirà che sua madre non lo ha cresciuto bene 

Da madre di maschi e moglie di bimbo che gioca con la tetta, tenderei a dissociarmi in anticipo.


----------



## Divì (5 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho letto i due tuoi post lunghissimi ed esaustivi  la cosa che mi balza agli occhi e' che tuo  marito  da subito ha assecondato così tanto le tue iniziative che ha velocemente affidato a te l'intera gestione familiare, dalla A alla Z, a mio avviso lo ha fatto troppo velocemente e questa cosa più che convincermi che tu sia stata un'egoista ( per aver tenuto tutto sotto controllo e fatto tutto di testa tua  ) mi convince che il vero egoista sia stato lui. Lui da quello che scrivi sembra solo una comparsa consenziente un po' poco per qualsiasi marito. ora recuperare e stimolare una vita familiare condivisa non sarà facile anni di abitudini da sradicare, rimango quindi  con il mio consiglio iniziale un consulente familiare che sappia farvi capire che i ruoli  devono essere rivisti, ognuno attore della famiglia nessuna comparsa, tutto questo e' possibile  se  entrambi prima possibile abbandonate le vostre attuali passioni: i suoi videogiochi e il tuo amico in chat,  è recuperate insieme un po' di intimità sotto o sopra le coperte, in bocca al lupo


Grande, Fiamma


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Non vi sto più dietro coi post, scusatemi...
> 
> A chi dice che sta sentendo una sola campana e venite a sapere di quello che percepisco io, dico, è vero.
> Io la vedo così come ve la descrivo la situazione, ma sono consapevole che potrebbe essere falsata da come mi sento.
> ...



Mamma mia, sei in pericolo e ti potresti anche fare male...

Prima di tutto:
1) dici che ti comprende...come puoi pensare che uno NON sposato quindi NON divorziato e NON avendo figli possa comprendere una situazione familiare con i suoi meccanismi e le sue dinamiche?
No, non ci arriva a comprenderle, è solo tanto furbo, perché marpione, da fartelo credere.

2) dici che ti sostiene...e certo che lo fa, è una sfida intrigante per lui vedere se riesce a portarti a letto.
Non è per niente originale come strategia, te l'ha già detto qualcuno prima di me e te lo confermo, è un copione scontato, banale e visto e rivisto, però, bisogna ammettere che funziona ancora.
Con me non ha funzionato affatto, mi ha fatto solo comodo in un periodo di grande difficoltà mia, è stata la mia valvola di sfogo, solo questo.
Ma l'ho subito intuito che le mire di questi "gentiluomini" così empatici e comprensivi nascondevano ben altro.
E l'ho sperimentato con più soggetti!!
Lo sai che questa tipologia ricerca proprio le situazioni come la tua per blandire donne come te?

Poi, se ti vuoi divertire, è una tua scelta, ma non pensare alle affinità elettive...


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

*ma poi*

perché è così fondamentale per te sapere se ti ama ancora e quanto ti ama.
L'importante sarebbe capire se TU lo ami ancora.
Perchè, mia cara, se la risposta è No, c'è ben poco da fare, se non spostare l'attenzione su altri aspetti e dirigere la tua voglia di emozioni (legittimissima) su altro, che non deve essere necessariamente un uomo.


----------



## Divì (5 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> perché è così fondamentale per te sapere se ti ama ancora e quanto ti ama.
> L'importante sarebbe capire se TU lo ami ancora.
> Perchè, mia cara, se la risposta è No, c'è ben poco da fare, se non spostare l'attenzione su altri aspetti e dirigere la tua voglia di emozioni (legittimissima) su altro, che non deve essere necessariamente un uomo.


Ma nemmeno per sogno, Diletta!
Io trovo molto meno legittimo il bisogno di emozioni (pinzellacchere, facilissime da trovare) del bisogno di sentirsi amati, e di esserlo per davvero.

vedrai che poi se lo ama, lo capisce da sè .....


----------



## Anto_75 (5 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, non è come dare inizio ad un fallimento. Prova a prefigurarti i possibili scenari.
> E' possibile che ti dica: ok, separiamoci? Allora non gli importa più di te.
> E' possibile che ti dica: ma sei matta? Io non mi voglio separare! Allora parlagli di quello che credi lui abbia, magari prima informati dal medico di base.
> E' possibile che ti dica: perché ti vuoi separare? E allora gli racconti, anche segai fatto, quello che stai dicendo a noi.
> ...


Grazie, avevo proprio bisogno di sentire tutti i più svariati punti di vista, ringrazio tutti per le vostre risposte. E per la vicinanza e comprensione, seppur virtuale, in qualche modo la sento!

Voglio cogliere il consiglio di chi mi ha detto di concentrarmi su un passo alla volta.
Prima me, non sono depressa, ma certo è che qualcosa mi blocca. 
Tutta la situazione non invoglia, ma io so bene che la colpa di questo distacco progressivo nel tempo è di entrambi.
Per tutte le volte che ho cercato di dirgli cosa non andava, senza arrabbiarmi, ce ne saranno state dieci in cui non gli dicevo nulla e mi incarognivo.
Per tutte le volte che fingevo di non vedere e che mi sforzavo di ignorare il malessere e far finta che andasse tutto normalmente, per tutte le volte che ricaccio in gola la rabbia e faccio buon viso a cattivo gioco.

Ho già vissuto una situazione simile quando ero giovane, solo che la persona con cui non riuscivo a confrontarmi correttamente era mio padre. 
Ci sono persino delle similitudini... La rabbia non espressa, l'angoscia di sentirsi ignorati, il malessere che serpeggia, ma mai che le parole vengano fuori.
Quando sono esplosa e ho detto basta, sono andata a vivere a 1000 km da lui e lo chiamo solo per compleanno e natale.

Temo che se dovessi esplodere sarebbe la fine, senza se e senza ma.

Quindi prima di arrivare a quel punto sarebbe il caso che lavorassi su questo. Perchè nonostante qui il mio cervello rifletta come impazzito, nella realtà io fingo ancora.

Mi sembra di avere gettato la spugna, ma così almeno il piccolo non subisce litigate o drammi.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2014)

Cara @anto75, 
a me è balzato all'occhio che da sempre non siete abituati a parlare tra voi. E' chiaro che non ci siete portati, e che una coppia in cui non c'è questa abitudine non se la può inventare di botto. 
La sintonia che sentivate credo fosse qualcosa di labile anche prima che cominciassero le insofferenze reciproche.
Io credo sinceramente che ci sia poco o nulla da ricostruire, perché mi pare che non abbiate investito abbastanza consapevolmente su voi due. Anche ad andare in psicoterapia (che costa, e non mi pare sia proprio il momento, giusto?), penso non cavereste nulla, se non un'emorragia di denaro, e c'è un bimbo che ha delle esigenze prioritarie. 
Io fossi in te nutrirei in me una rassegnazione e un distacco crescenti, fino al momento in cui, trovato un lavoro, e, secondo me, anche una distrazione sessuale che è adrenalinica e fa bene altroché, gli dirai tranquillamente, e sottolineo tranquillamente, che è finita (se mai è cominciata).
Scusa la durezza, ma appari molto acuta e consapevole della tua condizione, e mi pare che tu abbia solo bisogno di rafforzarti. Quell'uomo-avatar non sarà la risposta di certo (non lo è per nulla), ma le emozioni che ti regala ti fanno bene, se ti metti nell'ottica che suggerisco.


----------



## Traccia (5 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ma che sentenza...addirittura nella migliore delle ipotesi.
> E visto che sai che è un tuo limite dovresti, a parer mio, cercare di spostarlo, ma per te, per stare meglio in questa vita, che è appunto, una sola (almeno qui sulla terra).
> Purtroppo, non è che tirandolo fuori di casa, dopo sia tutto rose e fiori, anzi, sono più spine che altro.
> E non solo per la situazione pratica, ma perché la vita è ostacolo, difficoltà, crisi, problemi etc...
> ...


hai ragione Diletta, so di essere categorica a volte. Di non avere mezze misure. Ma sono sicura che di tempo ne passerà, ed alla fine sarà solo stato perso. Certe situazioni non si recuperano.
Mi sbaglierò, me lo auguro per Anto, ma ho io detto solo cosa farei io se fossi al suo posto...anche se probabilmente, per come sono io, non ci sarei nemmeno arrivata a quel posto, ma manco lontanamente a questi livelli. Nemmeno ci avrei fatto un figlio con un orso solo perchè l'orologio biologico scade. Per poi ritrovarti così senza nemmeno troppo da sorprendersi.
Ma qsto è il mio modo di pensare (e di vivere).


----------



## Apollonia (5 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara @anto75,
> a me è balzato all'occhio che da sempre non siete abituati a parlare tra voi. E' chiaro che non ci siete portati, e che una coppia in cui non c'è questa abitudine non se la può inventare di botto.
> La sintonia che sentivate credo fosse qualcosa di labile anche prima che cominciassero le insofferenze reciproche.
> Io credo sinceramente che ci sia poco o nulla da ricostruire, perché mi pare che non abbiate investito abbastanza consapevolmente su voi due. Anche ad andare in psicoterapia (che costa, e non mi pare sia proprio il momento, giusto?), penso non cavereste nulla, se non un'emorragia di denaro, e c'è un bimbo che ha delle esigenze prioritarie.
> ...


Tu, come al solito, mi hai illuminata!


----------



## Anto_75 (5 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mamma mia, sei in pericolo e ti potresti anche fare male...
> 
> Prima di tutto:
> 1) dici che ti comprende...come puoi pensare che uno NON sposato quindi NON divorziato e NON avendo figli possa comprendere una situazione familiare con i suoi meccanismi e le sue dinamiche?
> ...


Eh, se una si deve incasinare, si incasina bene no? 
Le affinità elettive esisteranno pure, ma impossibile da capire senza conoscere dal vivo una persona.
Questo lo so bene.
Non ho mai pensato che fosse l'uomo perfetto, ma perfetto per me. 
Nella mia testa è così. Sono lucida su questo punto, non so quanto sia reale e quanto siano le mie proiezioni su di lui, ma mi trovo bene a parlare con lui come nessuno. Il pensare ad un tradimento ipotetico con lui, non è mai equivalso a fare un solo passo nel reale per farlo accadere, e lo sto accantonando come pensiero.
Poi non mi interessa difenderlo, potrebbe essere tutto quello che dite voi, anche peggio, certo è che se avesse voluto blandire donne problematiche come me, avrebbe almeno potuto scegliersela più vicino, non a 1000 km di distanza.

Come diceva Diletta, insisto nel cercare anche dentro di me l'amore che nutrivo per mio marito, perchè ora come ora non sento altro che il vuoto.
E non è che vedo mio marito che impazzisce d'amore per me... 

Potete comprendere quanto sia alientante una situazione simile? A volte mi sento soffocare.. non ho un lavoro, non ho nulla, non posso decidere di cambiare la situazione come pare  e me perchè se soldi non ce n'è adesso, ce ne saranno ancora meno per il piccolo. E mi sento in gabbia.

Allora mi sto dicendo, pazienta... pazienta ancora un pò, si risolverà, sarai in grado di farlo. 
E nel frattempo penso a quell'altro, che non ha mai fatto promesse, che parla d'amore, e che quando parlo mi ascolta sul serio, e spesso pensiamo le stesse cose. 
Non è lui il problema, sono io che sono arrivata a questo punto.


----------



## Anto_75 (5 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Tu, come al solito, mi hai illuminata!


Concordo..


----------



## Eratò (5 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Eh, se una si deve incasinare, si incasina bene no?
> Le affinità elettive esisteranno pure, ma impossibile da capire senza conoscere dal vivo una persona.
> Questo lo so bene.
> Non ho mai pensato che fosse l'uomo perfetto, ma perfetto per me.
> ...


ti ha detto che ti ama?


----------



## Traccia (5 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara @anto75,
> a me è balzato all'occhio che da sempre non siete abituati a parlare tra voi. E' chiaro che non ci siete portati, e che una coppia in cui non c'è questa abitudine non se la può inventare di botto.
> La sintonia che sentivate credo fosse qualcosa di labile anche prima che cominciassero le insofferenze reciproche.
> *Io credo sinceramente che ci sia poco o nulla da ricostruire, *perché mi pare che non abbiate investito abbastanza consapevolmente su voi due. Anche ad andare in psicoterapia (che costa, e non mi pare sia proprio il momento, giusto?), penso non cavereste nulla, se non un'emorragia di denaro, e c'è un bimbo che ha delle esigenze prioritarie.
> ...


STRAQUOTISSIMO :up::up::up:

vabbè,io avevo sintetizzato subito in 'sfanculalo' e tutti a dirmi BOOOOOOOOOOO BUUUUUUUUUUUUU BEEEEEEE
tu lo dici così candidamente ('le parole sono importaaaaanti' diceva il caro Nanni) e tutti clap clap!
ahahahah
mi aggiungo al coro. Sono d'accordo su tutta la linea anche se non so dirlo bene come te


----------



## Anto_75 (5 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ti ha detto che ti ama?


No, sarei scappata a gambe levate da uno che mi dice di amarmi se manco mi ha mai visto.

E' un discorso diverso, ma gira e rigira sono sempre lì. So che sono io che proietto qualcosa su questa figura idealizzata.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sono certa che pur di incolpare una donna, qualcuno dirà che sua madre non lo ha cresciuto bene
> 
> Da madre di maschi e moglie di bimbo che gioca con la tetta, tenderei a dissociarmi in anticipo.


insegnare al figlio maschio a non cercare la copia della mamma nella moglie credo sia la cosa più difficile da spiegare in natura, dopo la fotosintesi clorofilliana.  e la monta taurina


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> insegnare al figlio maschio a non cercare la copia della mamma nella moglie credo sia la cosa più difficile da spiegare in natura, dopo la fotosintesi clorofilliana.  e la monta taurina


seriamente, quanti uomini conosci che stanno con la copia della loro madre?


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> seriamente, quanti uomini conosci che stanno con la copia della loro madre?


circa una metà di quelli che posso definire buoni conoscenti/amici


----------



## Apollonia (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> circa una metà di quelli che posso definire buoni conoscenti/amici


Io anche di più. E non parlo di caratteristiche fisiche.


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> circa una metà di quelli che posso definire buoni conoscenti/amici


a me sta cosa mi inquieta
perchè io sta cosa nn l'ho riscontrata


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io anche di più. E non parlo di caratteristiche fisiche.


nemmeno io.    il dramma è proprio questo



biri ha detto:


> a me sta cosa mi inquieta
> perchè io sta cosa nn l'ho riscontrata


sì è inquietante.   buon per te,vuol dire che dalle tue parti gli uomini hanno tagliato il cordone ombelicale quand'era il momento


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno io.    il dramma è proprio questo
> 
> 
> 
> sì è inquietante.   buon per te,vuol dire che dalle tue parti gli uomini hanno tagliato il cordone ombelicale quand'era il momento


ma di mammoni qui è pieno 
però se mi metto a pensare nn trovo somiglianze tra le mogli e le madri
anzi, spesso trovo persone quasi opposte
e te l'hai tagliato il cordone?


----------



## Eratò (5 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> No, sarei scappata a gambe levate da uno che mi dice di amarmi se manco mi ha mai visto.
> 
> E' un discorso diverso, ma gira e rigira sono sempre lì. So che sono io che proietto qualcosa su questa figura idealizzata.


Pfuuu...lo speravo il tuo no! Tu su di lui proietti ciò che non è tuo marito:comunicativo, paziente, aperto e caloroso.....Insomma ti dà cio che tuo marito non riesce a darti e ti fa stare momentaneamente meglio.È come avere la febbre a 39 e prendere la tachipirina che te l'abbassa a 37 e mezzo...ma la "malattia" sta llì e c'è bisogno del antibiotico....se ti fa stare bene parlarci fallo pure ma evita appunto le aspettative e le "proiezioni"....non lo conosci e non ti conosce per davvero, non bastano alcune telefonate di "sostegno" per conoscersi.Anche a me(ma penso a tante altre), durante i periodi di crisi mi di avvicinarono dei tizi che volevano "consolare" , erano dei conoscenti e amici del mio ex che mi mandavano i messagini e la telefonatina....appena chiarii che li consideravo solo amici e sparirono nel nulla....senza offesa ne a te ne a lui ma una donna in crisi è considerata una preda facile.Lui può essere che sia bravissimo ma può essere anche il contrario .....


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma di mammoni qui è pieno
> però se mi metto a pensare nn trovo somiglianze tra le mogli e le madri
> anzi, spesso trovo persone quasi opposte
> e te l'hai tagliato il cordone?


eh sì.   però preferirei non parlare del tema proprio in questi giorni,grazie


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Eh, se una si deve incasinare, si incasina bene no?
> Le affinità elettive esisteranno pure, ma impossibile da capire senza conoscere dal vivo una persona.
> Questo lo so bene.
> Non ho mai pensato che fosse l'uomo perfetto, ma perfetto per me.
> ...


Ciao Anto...ma lo scambio foto l'avete fatto???


----------



## Divì (5 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma di mammoni qui è pieno
> però se mi metto a pensare nn trovo somiglianze tra le mogli e le madri
> anzi, spesso trovo persone quasi opposte
> e te l'hai tagliato il cordone?


Anche cercare l'esatto opposto non e' un buon segno, in effetti ...


----------



## Eratò (5 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Anche cercare l'esatto opposto non e' un buon segno, in effetti ...


molto sinceramente poco m'interessa del loro cordone ombelicale.....che se lo taglino che se lo tengano....basta che non rompono le scatole a chi li ha vicino


----------



## Divì (5 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> molto sinceramente poco m'interessa del loro cordone ombelicale.....che se lo taglino che se lo tengano....basta che non rompono le scatole a chi li ha vicino


Concordo


----------



## Anto_75 (5 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Anto...ma lo scambio foto l'avete fatto???


Certo che si, più di una. Anche scattate al momento.


----------



## Traccia (5 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> molto sinceramente poco m'interessa del loro cordone ombelicale.....che se lo taglino che se lo tengano....basta che non rompono le scatole a chi li ha vicino


Eh ma secondo me è una contraddizione in termini. Son due cose che vanno a braccetto. Non recisione del cordone = rottura di scatole a chi hai vicino.


----------



## Eratò (5 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Eh ma secondo me è una contraddizione in termini. Son due cose che vanno a braccetto. Non recisione del cordone = rottura di scatole a chi hai vicino.


volevo sdrammatizzare....


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> perché è così fondamentale per te sapere se ti ama ancora e quanto ti ama.
> L'importante sarebbe capire se TU lo ami ancora.
> Perchè, mia cara, se la risposta è No, c'è ben poco da fare, se non spostare l'attenzione su altri aspetti e dirigere la tua voglia di emozioni (legittimissima) su altro, che non deve essere necessariamente un uomo.


anche io ho avuto la medesima impressione


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Tu, come al solito, mi hai illuminata!


certo che siete ben strani....
a gente tradita e ingannata (bleahhh) suggerite di perseverare
in nome dei figli (.....), anche senza amore etc.
qua, dove in fondo non è accaduto
l'irreparabile, per quanto ne sappiamo, 
suggerite separazione subito


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Eh, se una si deve incasinare, si incasina bene no?
> Le affinità elettive esisteranno pure, ma impossibile da capire senza conoscere dal vivo una persona.
> Questo lo so bene.
> Non ho mai pensato che fosse l'uomo perfetto, ma perfetto per me.
> ...


non è che lui ti serve per non affrontare altri problemi?
(l'ho pensato anche di me, spesso,
anche se il caso mio non era affatto virtuale,
e me l'ha poi confermato Brunetta)


----------



## Traccia (5 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> volevo sdrammatizzare....


;-)


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> certo che siete ben strani....
> a gente tradita e ingannata (bleahhh) suggerite di perseverare
> in nome dei figli (.....), anche senza amore etc.
> qua, dove in fondo non è accaduto
> ...


:applauso:
è quello che ho detto a pagina 2....concordo Horby...

Comunque: visto che sto avatar è un intoccabile (mentre per me è il primo problema), invece di continuare sto stillicidio - perchè è assai facile essere l'uomo perfetto a mille km di distanza - fai come avedi detto: incontralo (PERO' DEVE VENIRE LUI.....visto che non ha moglie, fidanzata o figli che gli limitino la mobilità, e ha tanto tempo per chiacchierare con sconosciute virtuali...)!!
Incontralo, e vediamo cosa te ne pare. Come ci si sente a farsi sporcare da un altro (ma in parte lo hai già fatto, cara Anto...) mentre tuo figlio chiede della mamma e tuo marito - pur in una bolla virtuale - racimola i soldi per il prossimo mutuo/affitto/spesa...

Il gioco è grosso assai, mi sa. E il Principe Azzurro Virtuale se ne accorgerà quando gli dirai "ma se lo lascio NOI.....che facciamo?".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> :applauso:
> è quello che ho detto a pagina 2....concordo Horby...
> 
> Comunque: visto che sto avatar è un intoccabile (mentre per me è il primo problema), invece di continuare sto stillicidio - perchè è assai facile essere l'uomo perfetto a mille km di distanza - fai come avedi detto: incontralo (PERO' DEVE VENIRE LUI.....visto che non ha moglie, fidanzata o figli che gli limitino la mobilità, e ha tanto tempo per chiacchierare con sconosciute virtuali...)!!
> ...



Io non capisco la vostra ostinazione a considerare quest'avatar IL problema.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> certo che siete ben strani....
> a gente tradita e ingannata (bleahhh) suggerite di perseverare
> in nome dei figli (.....), anche senza amore etc.
> qua, dove in fondo non è accaduto
> ...


Forse mi sono espressa male. IO non ho suggerito la separazione drastica, ho suggerito di 'spaventarlo' con l'idea della separazione. Tra l'altro, da quel che si coglie dal racconto, vi è anche un problema di dipendenza da gioco.
 Comunque bisogna distinguere sempre le storie, che per le persone che le vivono necessariamente sono diverse. 
E poi Fantastica ha illuminato ME, e non la storia di cui sopra.
Evitiamo di fare di ogni erba un fascio. Separarsi non è facile neanche quando sei tu (generico) a volerlo, e' comunque un piccolo fallimento della tua vita. Se ci sono figli poi, la cosa si complica alquanto. Te lo dice una figlia di separati in un'epoca in cui non si separava nessuno.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma di mammoni qui è pieno
> però se mi metto a pensare nn trovo somiglianze tra le mogli e le madri
> anzi, spesso trovo persone quasi opposte
> e te l'hai tagliato il cordone?


Quello che intendo io, e credo anche Perplesso, non è il mammone che non taglia il cordone ombelicale. Il discorso e più sottile e psicologico.
Purtoppo, o per fortuna, noi femmine ci innamoriamo di nostro padre e i maschietti della mamma. Sono i nostri primi amori. Poi, superato il complesso di Edipo e di Elettra, cerchiamo uomini e donne che ci sembrano diversi dai nostri primi amori. A volte lo sono, a volte no. Perché dico che ci sembrano? Perché il primo amore e quello a cui tendiamo sempre e comunque, consciamente o inconsciamente. 
Parlo per me. Io ho avuto un rapporto orrendo con mio padre, ed ho scelto un marito sapendo coscientemente che era molto diverso da mio padre. Facendo analisi, sta venendo fuori che quasi tutte le caratteristiche di mio marito sono simili a  quelle di mio padre. E non sto parlando di fisico, sto parlando di caratteristiche caratteriali ed emotive.
 La cosa prima mi ha sbalordita, ma ho dovuto constatare che era vero, poi mi ha messa in crisi, poi mi ha fatto riflettere, e infine mi ha scavato dentro l'anima in una maniera indescrivibile, andando a ripescare e a  ricordare fatti e situazioni che mi si sono ripresentate nella vita con una analogia sconvolgente! E ho anche scoperto che certe caratteristiche di mia suocera sono presenti in me!
Questo, tengo a precisarlo, e' il mio vissuto ed il mio percorso.


----------



## disincantata (8 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> certo che siete ben strani....
> a gente tradita e ingannata (bleahhh) suggerite di perseverare
> in nome dei figli (.....), anche senza amore etc.
> qua, dove in fondo non è accaduto
> ...


Io non ricordo proprio consigli di restare insieme per i figli se c'erano e ci sono le condizioni per separarsi. 

Quando però leggi di donne senza lavoro. ..senza casa...con uomimi che già faticano a 

mantenere la famiglia come si fa i a consigliare di lasciarsi?

Anche in questo caso specifico è dura che lei possa separarsi. Lui però va curato.

O dovrebbe prima trovarsi lavoro lei  ma ......di sti tempi non ci paghi un affitto

Sia a Circe che a Diletta pur casalinghe.ma in una buona situazione il consiglio generale era stato diverso.


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ricordo proprio consigli di restare insieme per i figli se c'erano e ci sono le condizioni per separarsi.
> 
> Quando però leggi di donne senza lavoro. ..senza casa...con uomimi che già faticano a
> 
> ...


non mi riferivo a diletta ne a circe,
bensi a nuovi utenti.
le donne senza lavoro e' un problema grosso,
purtroppo. 
Non so, per me sarebbe molto più 
difficile accettare uno che mi ha ingannato,
rispetto a uno che ha bisogno di cure 
per problemi di dipendenze.


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quello che intendo io, e credo anche Perplesso, non è il mammone che non taglia il cordone ombelicale. Il discorso e più sottile e psicologico.
> Purtoppo, o per fortuna, noi femmine ci innamoriamo di nostro padre e i maschietti della mamma. Sono i nostri primi amori. Poi, superato il complesso di Edipo e di Elettra, cerchiamo uomini e donne che ci sembrano diversi dai nostri primi amori. A volte lo sono, a volte no. Perché dico che ci sembrano? Perché il primo amore e quello a cui tendiamo sempre e comunque, consciamente o inconsciamente.
> Parlo per me. Io ho avuto un rapporto orrendo con mio padre, ed ho scelto un marito sapendo coscientemente che era molto diverso da mio padre. Facendo analisi, sta venendo fuori che quasi tutte le caratteristiche di mio marito sono simili a  quelle di mio padre. E non sto parlando di fisico, sto parlando di caratteristiche caratteriali ed emotive.
> La cosa prima mi ha sbalordita, ma ho dovuto constatare che era vero, poi mi ha messa in crisi, poi mi ha fatto riflettere, e infine mi ha scavato dentro l'anima in una maniera indescrivibile, andando a ripescare e a  ricordare fatti e situazioni che mi si sono ripresentate nella vita con una analogia sconvolgente! E ho anche scoperto che certe caratteristiche di mia suocera sono presenti in me!
> Questo, tengo a precisarlo, e' il mio vissuto ed il mio percorso.


be, pensa che io tutte ste cose le vedo senza fare alcuna analisi.
poi non è neanche sempre che questi partner siano simili ai genitori,
ma è il modo in cui ci relazioniamo con loro che replica quelli acquisiti.
certe persone sono più idonee di altri ad aderire nostri modelli comportamenti,
a volte viziosi.
forse dovrei cambiare nick in cassandra.


----------



## Diletta (8 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Eh, se una si deve incasinare, si incasina bene no?
> Le affinità elettive esisteranno pure, ma impossibile da capire senza conoscere dal vivo una persona.
> Questo lo so bene.
> Non ho mai pensato che fosse l'uomo perfetto, ma perfetto per me.
> ...



Parto da questa tua affermazione, potrei dirti che non è vero perché hai comunque un figlio e un marito.
Ma mi concentro su questa frase prendendola per buona dal lato economico:
Non hai nulla.

Allora, mia cara, se non hai nulla, l'opzione separazione  non c'è al momento, quindi la tua mente non deve neanche formulare quella parola, ed è bene che ti ricordi i motivi, lo so che li conosci, ma ridiciamoli:
1) non lavori
2) tuo marito ha problemi di lavoro, o è disoccupato (non ho letto tutto)
3) hai un bimbo piccolo perché a cinque anni è proprio piccolino

Quindi, togliendo questa possibilità, cosa rimane?
A) l'evasione, buttandoti in una storia (con l'avatar o con un altro, poco importa) 
B) ripartire dalla frase che hai scritto nel tuo primo post, e cioè che l'uomo che hai sposato era:
L'UOMO DELLA TUA VITA.

Il matrimonio, come ha detto bene Sbri, è un impegno, credevi di no?
Ora siete in crisi e quindi distanti, ma non credere che succeda solo a voi, i matrimoni sono impastati di queste crisi.

Se lui è davvero senza lavoro...come può essere sereno in famiglia?
Mettici poi il carattere un po', o un po' tanto, orso e il gioco è fatto.
Il carattere dell'uomo che hai sposato lo conoscevi, penso. 
L'aggravante è la situazione non rosea in cui versate, ma cambierà in meglio, no?

Nel frattempo, prenditi cura del tuo bimbo e, se ti fa piacere, continua a chattare con lo sconosciuto, perché di sconosciuto si tratta, così anche tu sei più serena.
Fino a che se ne sta a 1000 Km di distanza non vedo pericoli, se poi, davvero lui volesse incontrarti di persona, ovviamente viene lui, anche qui non ravviso minacce così gravi, sarai mica una di quelle donzelle che ci pensano solo due volte prima di darla via?
Bisogna pensarci duemila volte, secondo me, quando si ha una famiglia come te.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be, pensa che io tutte ste cose le vedo senza fare alcuna analisi.
> poi non è neanche sempre che questi partner siano simili ai genitori,
> ma è il modo in cui ci relazioniamo con loro che replica quelli acquisiti.
> certe persone sono più idonee di altri ad aderire nostri modelli comportamenti,
> ...


Che ti devo dire? Molto probabilmente sei più perspicace di me a cogliere alcuni lati umani che a me non sono riusciti così spontanei. E' vero che ci relazioniamo con le persone con atteggiamenti acquisiti nella famiglia di origine, ma è anche vero che non ci "capita" nessuno. Noi scegliamo le persone con cui stare, con cui avere un'amicizia, con cui in generale relazionarci.
Il cambio di nick è una tua scelta personale!


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non capisco la vostra ostinazione a considerare quest'avatar IL problema.



1) perchè lei ha sempre avuto un marito giocatore incallito, taciturno, silenzioso. E hanno - come FAMIGLIA - problemi economici. La situazione è mai cambiata? NO. Peggiorata? Nemmeno (perchè la stessa Anto ci dice che lui è sempre stato così).
Sai cosa è cambiato? che lei si è imbattuta in "second life", e pensa "allora vedi che bel principe mi aspetta fuori?". Senza il provolone virtuale, lei sarebbe stanchissima - esattamente come ciascun anno della sua vita dal matrimonio con un marito imbelle - ma non penserebbe che fuori c'è tanta di quella felicità da farti dimenticare matrimonio, figlio, disoccupazione....

2) perchè Anto sostiene di volere "fare di tutto" per recuperare il suo matrimonio. Allora, le si dice: "Cara Anto, bene, siamo con te, molla il provolone e invece di scambiare foto su internet pensa a tuo marito - che ha una dipendenza da sempre - e a tutta la vita che ti sei scelta....". Ma Anto ci risponde "quando dicevo che avrei fatto di tutto, intendevo tutto meno che cancellare l'avatar e lo scambio foto dalla mia vita".......

Questo cosa vi suggerisce? che il marito non vede la propria dipendenza (videogiochi), e Anto non vede la sua. Entrambi sulla carta disposti a "recuperare", ma entrambi attaccati al proprio giochino "che in fondo è il mio svago" (dicono entrambi).
Ora, se Anto (giustamente) pretende che luyi apra gli occhi e rinunci al suo "svago", lo stesso - a maggior ragione (visto che in linea dii massima un uomo che ti manda e richiede foto è "peggio" di un videogioco) - deve fare lei. Magari per prima....


----------



## Divì (8 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) perchè lei ha sempre avuto un marito giocatore incallito, taciturno, silenzioso. E hanno - come FAMIGLIA - problemi economici. La situazione è mai cambiata? NO. Peggiorata? Nemmeno (perchè la stessa Anto ci dice che lui è sempre stato così).
> Sai cosa è cambiato? che lei si è imbattuta in "second life", e pensa "allora vedi che bel principe mi aspetta fuori?". Senza il provolone virtuale, lei sarebbe stanchissima - esattamente come ciascun anno della sua vita dal matrimonio con un marito imbelle - ma non penserebbe che fuori c'è tanta di quella felicità da farti dimenticare matrimonio, figlio, disoccupazione....
> 
> 2) perchè Anto sostiene di volere "fare di tutto" per recuperare il suo matrimonio. Allora, le si dice: "Cara Anto, bene, siamo con te, molla il provolone e invece di scambiare foto su internet pensa a tuo marito - che ha una dipendenza da sempre - e a tutta la vita che ti sei scelta....". Ma Anto ci risponde "quando dicevo che avrei fatto di tutto, intendevo tutto meno che cancellare l'avatar e lo scambio foto dalla mia vita".......
> ...


Quoto


----------



## disincantata (8 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) perchè lei ha sempre avuto un marito giocatore incallito, taciturno, silenzioso. E hanno - come FAMIGLIA - problemi economici. La situazione è mai cambiata? NO. Peggiorata? Nemmeno (perchè la stessa Anto ci dice che lui è sempre stato così).
> Sai cosa è cambiato? che lei si è imbattuta in "second life", e pensa "allora vedi che bel principe mi aspetta fuori?". Senza il provolone virtuale, lei sarebbe stanchissima - esattamente come ciascun anno della sua vita dal matrimonio con un marito imbelle - ma non penserebbe che fuori c'è tanta di quella felicità da farti dimenticare matrimonio, figlio, disoccupazione....
> 
> 2) perchè Anto sostiene di volere "fare di tutto" per recuperare il suo matrimonio. Allora, le si dice: "Cara Anto, bene, siamo con te, molla il provolone e invece di scambiare foto su internet pensa a tuo marito - che ha una dipendenza da sempre - e a tutta la vita che ti sei scelta....". Ma Anto ci risponde "quando dicevo che avrei fatto di tutto, intendevo tutto meno che cancellare l'avatar e lo scambio foto dalla mia vita".......
> ...


Condivido. Sperando sia recuperabile un po' d'amore tra loro.

Il provolone e' comunque assurdo ed inconcepibile.  Per me.


----------



## disincantata (8 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Parto da questa tua affermazione, potrei dirti che non è vero perché hai comunque un figlio e un marito.
> Ma mi concentro su questa frase prendendola per buona dal lato economico:
> Non hai nulla.
> 
> ...


Lui lavora. Otto ore in ufficio ha scritto. Sul resto lo penso pure io.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido. Sperando sia recuperabile un po' d'amore tra loro.
> 
> Il provolone e' comunque assurdo ed inconcepibile. Per me.


a me sembrano entrambi annebbiati, entrambi reputano innocente il loro "svago". Solo che se - come pare - lei ha preso coscienza del muro che li separa, ed è disposta a recuperare, non capisco perchè - come i bimbi - dica "e no, prima tu, prima tu".

Non è affatto innocente scambiarsi foto in internet e passare ore al telefono parlando del proprio matrimonio. Non so se la scusa "è più grave il videogioco" possa reggere dinanzi al consulente matrimoniale (che serve come il pane), ma di certo non reggerebbe davanti al Presidente del Tribunale.


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido. Sperando sia recuperabile un po' d'amore tra loro.
> 
> Il provolone e' comunque assurdo ed inconcepibile.  Per me.


anche per me.
potrebbe effettivamente avere un po' la natura della dipendenza.


----------



## disincantata (8 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> a me sembrano entrambi annebbiati, entrambi reputano innocente il loro "svago". Solo che se - come pare - lei ha preso coscienza del muro che li separa, ed è disposta a recuperare, non capisco perchè - come i bimbi - dica "e no, prima tu, prima tu".
> 
> Non è affatto innocente scambiarsi foto in internet e passare ore al telefono parlando del proprio matrimonio. Non so se la scusa "è più grave il videogioco" possa reggere dinanzi al consulente matrimoniale (che serve come il pane), ma di certo non reggerebbe davanti al Presidente del Tribunale.


Sicuramente per chi lo scopre è già tradimento lo scambio di foto e confidenze a quel livello.

Il problema è che rischia di farsi male senza neppure godere di questo tradimento.

Il marito daltronde non fa molto per farsi amare.

Poco fa è venuta una coppia 'matura' a vedere il paorama da casa mia, abbiamo parlato un pò sembrava uscissero dal post in questione.

La figlia, del 74, ha appena lasciato il marito che ha sperperato soldi e fatto debiti per il poker, aveva coinvolto pure lei, poi finalmente lei ha capito cosa stava rischiando ed i genitori, che hanno scoperto tutto molto molto tardi,  l'hanno aiutata ad uscirne.

Figlia unica.

Nessun nipote.


----------



## errante (8 Settembre 2014)

Ho letto quasi tutte le 35 pagine, e tutti i commenti di Anto.

Sappiamo che tuo marito lavora 8 ore al giorno. Sappiamo che lui non si interessa troppo a te, ma tu gli hai chiesto se ha problemi sul lavoro? Magari sa bene di non poter lasciare il lavoro perché ha la famiglia da mandare avanti, magari si sente poco realizzato e si chiude in un mondo dove possa davvero sviluppare la sua creatività, o almeno dove abbia la percezione di farlo. Giustifica il fatto che si disinteressi a te? No. Ma non è un motivo per rinunciare prima ancora di provare.

D'altra parte tu hai troppo la famiglia caricata sulle spalle, devi lasciare spazio alla tua individualità, recuperare i tuoi interessi e le tue passioni, trovare realizzazione fuori dal recinto familiare. La spalla virtuale su cui appoggiarti è uno svago, chi ti tirerà fuori da questo impiccio sei tu. Non caricarti del peso di una storia clandestina, ci manca solo più il senso di colpa nei suoi confronti.

Trovare un lavoro ti toglierebbe da questa relazione di dipendenza assoluta e distruttiva da tuo marito, permettendoti di avere una minima sicurezza nel caso non riusciste più a stare insieme e al contempo facendoti trovare un altro ambito di realizzazione. Prima di provare a cambiare le abitudini di tuo marito devi riprendere in mano la tua individualità, rafforzarti, poi lui capirà di avere di fronte una persona che non può più ignorare.


----------



## Diletta (9 Settembre 2014)

errante ha detto:


> Ho letto quasi tutte le 35 pagine, e tutti i commenti di Anto.
> 
> Sappiamo che tuo marito lavora 8 ore al giorno. Sappiamo che lui non si interessa troppo a te, ma tu gli hai chiesto se ha problemi sul lavoro? Magari sa bene di non poter lasciare il lavoro perché ha la famiglia da mandare avanti, magari si sente poco realizzato e si chiude in un mondo dove possa davvero sviluppare la sua creatività, o almeno dove abbia la percezione di farlo. Giustifica il fatto che si disinteressi a te? No. Ma non è un motivo per rinunciare prima ancora di provare.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto, anche se trovare un lavoro è quasi utopistico ora come ora.
Ma l'individualità, come hai detto, si realizza in tanti modi e in tanti modi ci si può sentire soddisfatti in questa vita.
Anto, sposta l'attenzione dal marito a te.
Anzi, spostala anche dal marpione che sa il fatto suo e che si sta già fregando le mani.
Non gliela dare (questa soddisfazione!!!).


----------



## Anto_75 (9 Settembre 2014)

Si, avete ragione.
Sono d'accordo sul recuperare una mia forza interiore, una soddisfazione personale, miei spazi. 
Devo stare bene e mettere un punto a tutta questa faccenda.

Credo che la separazione sia comunque un punto di non ritorno che non voglio oltrepassare. 
Momenti brutti nella vita ne ho passati, ma poi si va avanti. So come si fa a tenere duro.

Ieri ho chiuso con l'uomo/avatar.
 Sapevo che non avrebbe protestato, del resto, me lo ha sempre detto anche lui che bastava un mio cenno e sarebbe sparito. 
E' stato doloroso, ma la mancanza è passata presto. Era un telefono, era una fantasia, era quello che volevo che fosse perchè potevo immaginare tutto e niente! In un certo senso mi sento più leggera, e persino più leggitimata a discutere con mio marito di cosa non va.

Ho deciso che farò di tutto per fare in modo che l'infanzia di mio figlio sia più serena possibile, non mi sono rassegnata ad avere un marito che passa la maggior parte del suo tempo al pc, glielo ripeterò ancora e ancora, ma voglio essere forte e consapevole di aver iniziato a cambiare certi miei atteggiamenti, perchè gli errori non sono solo da una parte.

Se è dipendenza o no la sua, facciamo in tempo a scoprirlo, ma prima devo ritrovare quello spirito che mi consentiva di aver voglia di discutere per fargli capire che certi atteggiamenti mi infastidivano. 
E alla fine, se dopo aver fatto tutto quello che è giusto fare per tenere in piedi un matrimonio, ci accorgeremo che non c'è più l'amore necessario a voler continuare un progetto comune, allora si vedrà.

Certo, non saranno rose e fiori da domani, ma mi sono tolta quel macigno gigante del senso di colpa di ciò che stavo facendo. Non saprà mai nulla di questa cosa, probabilmente è peggio di un tradimento fisico quello che ho fatto, stavo dividendo i miei pensieri più intimi con qualcun'altro.
 Desideri ed aspirazioni, paure, speranze, insomma, tutto quello che a mio marito non dicevo più, anche se in realtà fatico a ricordare se mi abbia mai chiesto cose di questo genere.


Grazie per avermi dato retta e materiale su cui riflettere, davvero


----------



## Fantastica (9 Settembre 2014)

Ciao, anto, occhio alla depressione...


----------



## Apollonia (9 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Si, avete ragione.
> Sono d'accordo sul recuperare una mia forza interiore, una soddisfazione personale, miei spazi.
> Devo stare bene e mettere un punto a tutta questa faccenda.
> 
> ...


Sono felice di leggere questo tuo scritto. Hai preso consapevolezza della situazione, e questo ti fa onore. Forza!!!!
Quando avrai voglia di parlare, noi saremo qui!


----------



## Zod (9 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Si, avete ragione.
> Sono d'accordo sul recuperare una mia forza interiore, una soddisfazione personale, miei spazi.
> Devo stare bene e mettere un punto a tutta questa faccenda.
> 
> ...


Penso che stai agendo nella giusta direzione. Prova anche a trovare un lavoro. Probabilmente stai vivendo anche una carenza di soddisfazioni personali. Poniti degli obiettivi personali, e cerca di raggiungerli. Ricostruire il tuo matrimonio è uno, ma devi coltivarne anche altri, solo tuoi, che ti diano delle soddisfazioni e migliorino la tua autostima.


----------



## disincantata (9 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Si, avete ragione.
> Sono d'accordo sul recuperare una mia forza interiore, una soddisfazione personale, miei spazi.
> Devo stare bene e mettere un punto a tutta questa faccenda.
> 
> ...


Sei una donna in gamba. Hai fatto bene a chiudere. .non sentirti in colpa. Fatti aiutate da un medico se tuo marito non ti ascolta.


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Settembre 2014)

Anto_75 ha detto:


> Si, avete ragione.
> Sono d'accordo sul recuperare una mia forza interiore, una soddisfazione personale, miei spazi.
> Devo stare bene e mettere un punto a tutta questa faccenda.
> 
> ...


In un mio precedente post avevo detto che eri analitica, intelligente, avevi ben presente il quadro di insieme, e che l'avatar era un'incoerenza in tutto questo quadro di persona sofferente, ma matura.
Sono davvero contento di quello che ci scrivi: il primo - importante, e non semplice - passo è compiuto. Hai cominciato ad indirizzare le energie verso la "seconda vita", vera, non virtuale. Non credere che quella "voce" non ti mancherà: se dovesse succedere, scrivi qui...qualcuno di noi c'è sempre a distrarti...
Adesso concentrati sul tuo matrimonio. E - se tuo marito non ti ascolta - fai sparire il pc, o disdici il wifi. In fondo: se dovete rinunciare a tante cose, ben si può rinunciare per qualche bimestre ad internet, dicendo: "i soldi messi da parte li usiamo per un w.e. tutti e 3 insieme finalmente, e poi tra 6 mesi cogliamo la migliore promozione sul mercato e risparmiamo anche"!
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> In un mio precedente post avevo detto che eri analitica, intelligente, avevi ben presente il quadro di insieme, e che l'avatar era un'incoerenza in tutto questo quadro di persona sofferente, ma matura.
> Sono davvero contento di quello che ci scrivi: il primo - importante, e non semplice - passo è compiuto. Hai cominciato ad indirizzare le energie verso la "seconda vita", vera, non virtuale. Non credere che quella "voce" non ti mancherà: se dovesse succedere, scrivi qui...qualcuno di noi c'è sempre a distrarti...
> Adesso concentrati sul tuo matrimonio. E - se tuo marito non ti ascolta - fai sparire il pc, o disdici il wifi. In fondo: se dovete rinunciare a tante cose, ben si può rinunciare per qualche bimestre ad internet, dicendo: "i soldi messi da parte li usiamo per un w.e. tutti e 3 insieme finalmente, e poi tra 6 mesi cogliamo la migliore promozione sul mercato e risparmiamo anche"!
> In bocca al lupo!


Mi unisco alla tua visione di Anto, della vicenda e all'esortazione a sfogarsi qui, magari.
Però occhio: se una persona ha una dipendenza, forzarlo a troncarla può suscitare reazioni brutte, brutte assai.
Perchè va in panico. Io dico di cominciare a parlargliene. Magari facendosi consigliare da un esperto prima. Tra l'altro so che in varie zone d'Italia ci sono associazioni, numeri verdi, sportelli di ausl.


----------



## Horny (10 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi unisco alla tua visione di Anto, della vicenda e all'esortazione a sfogarsi qui, magari.
> Però occhio: se una persona ha una dipendenza, forzarlo a troncarla può suscitare reazioni brutte, brutte assai.
> Perchè va in panico. Io dico di cominciare a parlargliene. Magari facendosi consigliare da un esperto prima. Tra l'altro so che in varie zone d'Italia ci sono associazioni, numeri verdi, sportelli di ausl.


si a milano ci sono servizi pubblici che trattano anche questo tipo di dipendenza.
basta farsi fare la prescrizione dal medico della mutuo o meglio ancora dal CPS.


----------

